# HLC Neunkirchen, Seelscheid, Much und das Bergische



## Sir John (15. Dezember 2008)

Salü Ihr lieben,
hier mal der neue Tread versuch.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Richyeva (15. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
na da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob das Fremdgehen funktioniert. 
Muss mich jedoch noch stark daran gewöhnen.

Bis bald 
lg Richy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir John (16. Dezember 2008)

Servus Ritchi,
ist wirklich arg gewöhnungsbedürftig aber auf der anderen Seite habe ich für meinen Teil alles versucht um die Page wieder zu reaktivieren, also beim Alex meine ich.

Nur hat er auf nichts reagiert und wenn sich feste Mitglieder nicht mehr einloggen können und neue nicht mehr rein kommen hört es halt echt auf.....
ist zwar super schade aber vieleicht bekommt man nochmal ne Page online.

Gruß


----------



## Dart (16. Dezember 2008)

Hi Zusammen,

ich habe mich im Sommer hier bereits angemeldet, bin aber nicht sehr aktiv hier. Das wird sich nun aber ändern, wenn wir auf unserer eigenen Seite nur noch Probleme haben. Mir war nicht bewusst, dass einige "Alt-Gedienten" HLCler sich gar nicht mehr auf der Seite anmelden können. Schade eigentlich.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Sir John (16. Dezember 2008)

Ola Dart,

ich bin hier auch schon lange gemeldet aber nie wirklich aktiv.....eigentlich schade.

Für mich hat sich die HLC seite echt gehalten. ich habe das Teil mit gegründet und das es mal so kommt ist echt traurig. Ich habe gefühlte 10 mio mal versucht Alex zu kontakten aber nie kam irgendeine reaktion.....weiß der geier was daran so schwer ist.....

Ich denke der einfachheit halber sollten wir zu künftig Touren erstmal hier im Thread posten und dann in die Termine setzen, denke das man sonst evt ne Tour übersehen kann. Sind ja doch ein paar mehr als bei HLC.

Freu mich auf den Neustart

Gott will es 

daniel


----------



## Bestuß (16. Dezember 2008)

Nicht das Alex dich gesperrt hat ich komme noch auf die Seite!
Firewall oder den Cache mal überprüfen!
Was mich nervt sind die Spam Accounts die am Mitglied 138 anfagen und bis über 3... gehen!


----------



## Sir John (16. Dezember 2008)

Da habe ich natürlich auch schon drüber nachgedacht  aber ich denke wohl eher nicht, dann hätte er ja willkürlich noch mehr auf dem Kicker

Gruß


----------



## Sueßstoff (16. Dezember 2008)

ich habe mich dieses Jahr auch versucht auf der Seite zu aktivieren... ging leider auch nicht.. also bin ich hier bei MTB-NEWS gelandet..

g
frank


....Freu mich hier zu lesen das doch MTB-Biker aus dem Raum NK-Seel. kommen...


----------



## Delgado (16. Dezember 2008)

Geht doch ....


http://www.highlifecruiser.de/community/ftopic827.html


----------



## Ommer (16. Dezember 2008)

jetzt kucken alle, wer oder was denn www.HighLifeCruiser.de ist.  Im Moment sind 9 Gäste online.

Nun weiß ichs auch......



Gruß Achim


----------



## Sir John (16. Dezember 2008)

Ommer schrieb:


> jetzt kucken alle, wer oder was denn www.HighLifeCruiser.de ist.  Im Moment sind 9 Gäste online.
> 
> Nun weiß ichs auch......
> 
> ...



Dann  geht unser Plan ja auf 

Bei dem einen gehts es bei den anderen eben nicht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richyeva (16. Dezember 2008)

Ja ja jedoch nicht mehr lange!  
Ist schon traurig das unser Admin nicht mehr in der Lage zu sein scheint, sich darum zu kümmern!
Das Potenzial dieser Site wäre sonst hervorragend.


----------



## Sir John (16. Dezember 2008)

Naja so ist es eben, dass wissen wir ja schon etwas länger..... 
Aber jetzt ist ja auch gut denke ich.

Denke wir sehen uns Sonntag bei ner Tour.

Gruß


----------



## Schnegge (16. Dezember 2008)

Sevus HLCs...

...ich war ja am Sonntag leider nicht dabei... hab momentan recht viel um die Ohren und bin vollkommen Urlaubsreif (noch dreimal schlafen...). Ich werd' mir mal vornehmen, im nächsten Jahr wieder den ein oder anderen Sonnatg mit am Start zu sein... so und nun lebt euch mal hier ein...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Sir John (17. Dezember 2008)

Ola Schnegge,
schön mal wieder etwas von Dir zu lesen.

Freu mich auf die nächste gemeinsame Tour.....

Gruß


----------



## Bagatellschaden (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich find's ein bißchen schade, dass das IBC nur als Notlösung aufgefasst wird. Wenn HLC nicht gerade die Illuminati unter den Bikern sind, so dürfte das Eröffnen dieses Threads doch eine Chance sein, neue, gewinnbringende Kontakte zu knüpfen. Wo Ihr fahrt, fahren doch auch wir - und das sollte die letzte Abgrenzung zwischen Ihr und Wir gewesen sein. 

WIR alle aus der Region fahren irgendwo hier herum - und schauen dabei gerne auch in andere Reviere. Wir labern alle den gleichen mehr oder minder wiederverwertbaren Müll und haben Spaß dabei.

Freu' mich, Euch kennenzulernen. 

Grüße
Claus.


----------



## Sir John (17. Dezember 2008)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ich find's ein bißchen schade, dass das IBC nur als Notlösung aufgefasst wird. Wenn HLC nicht gerade die Illuminati unter den Bikern sind, so dürfte das Eröffnen dieses Threads doch eine Chance sein, neue, gewinnbringende Kontakte zu knüpfen. Wo Ihr fahrt, fahren doch auch wir - und das sollte die letzte Abgrenzung zwischen Ihr und Wir gewesen sein.
> 
> WIR alle aus der Region fahren irgendwo hier herum - und schauen dabei gerne auch in andere Reviere. Wir labern alle den gleichen mehr oder minder wiederverwertbaren Müll und haben Spaß dabei.
> 
> ...



Ola Claus.

autsch, ich habe mir gerade nochmal durchgelesen was ich geschrieben habe, so sollte es natürlich nicht gemeint sein. Sorry wenn ich Dir da auf den Fuss getreten bin.
Natürlich wollen wir die IBC voll nutzen und die Kontakte erweitern. Nur muss ich mich für meinen Teil hier erstmal eindröseln, sind ja bisher ein überschaubarer Haufen gewesen.

Es ist mit Sicherheit eine schöne und gute Chance die Bikepartner und Reviere auszubauen.

Gruß
der Fettnäpfchen König


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fusselhirn (17. Dezember 2008)

Tach zusammen, ist doch eigentlich ganz kuschelig hier. Zumindest leidet keiner mehr unter Einsamkeit. Nach meiner Erfahrung ist ein Tool so gut wie das andere - Hauptsache es funktioniert (das hier tut) und wird genutzt (liegt an uns).

Wenn irgend etwas ansteht, kann man ja einen Fred eröffnen und kräftig die Buschtrommel schlagen. Sollte erstmal funktionieren.

bis die Tage


----------



## aleuchte (19. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
Schön das wir uns hier wieder Treffen !

Sonst bin Ich unter den Namen Salone Ranger bekannt aber bin schon Länger hier im MTB news als "Aleuchte"  !

Kann man sein B-Name Ändern oder macht sowas ein Admin ?


----------



## Seelrider (19. Dezember 2008)

Servus Ihr MTBler,

Ich bin im IBC auch seit einigen Jahren angemeldet. Meine Besuche auf der Seite der "MTB-News.de" waren aber eher sporadisch. Schauen wir mal was jetzt aus dieser Pflanze wird.

Frohe Weihnachten an die HLCer und MTBler aus der Region und einen guten Start in das Jahr 2009.

Wer nicht bremst, rollt weiter


----------



## Sir John (19. Dezember 2008)

schön das langsam all die Bekannten hier auftauchen

Gruß


----------



## fusselhirn (19. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für das bisherige Feedback auf die Aktionen 2009.

Eurem Stillschweigen entnehme ich, daß die Sonntagstouren wie vorgeschlagen angnommen sind. Die Neunkirchner Touren sollte ergo ein Neunkirchner einstellen, die Seelscheider jemand aus Seelscheid. Da die ungeraden Monate auf Neunkirchen fallen, werde ich die erste Tour für den ersten Sonntag im Januar von 10:00 bis 13:00 einstellen. Für den ersten Sonntag im Februar dann bitte jemand aus Seelscheid Initiative zeigen 

Die gemeinsame Jahrestour soll eurem Feedback folgend an den Gardasee führen. Als Zeitpunkt ist der Beginn der NRW Sommerferien definiert worden. Wenn wir noch am letzten Schultag starten, wäre das Mittwoch, der 01. Juli ggf Donnerstag der 02. Juli. Da sich der lange Weg nur ab 1 Woche lohnt, werden wir bis voraussichtlich Dienstag den 07. oder Mittwoch den 08. Juli bleiben (kann jeder für sich verkürzen oder verlängern). Die Unterkünfte werden Hotels und Campingplätze gemischt sein, da wir sowohl Profi Camper als auch Profi Hotel Absteiger unter uns haben - Details folgen.

Das war's erstmal. bis die Tage ... das Fusselhirn


----------



## djgoerg (20. Dezember 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,

der Jörg wäre dann auch da!
Bin mal gespannt wie sich das ganze entwickelt...
...auf jedenfall freu ich mich schon auf den Gardasee!
 Egal wann und wie Hauptsache alle zusammen 09 dahin!!!


----------



## Sir John (20. Dezember 2008)

Salü,
die Tourregelungen finde ich Prima und Sinnig, *FREUDE*

was den Gardasee angeht finde ich mich ja im lager der Hotel Profi´s..... freuen tue ich mich trotzdem 

Habe noch so dunkle erinnerungen an die letzte 

Auf Bald


----------



## Dart (20. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

super, dass die Komunikation hier so auflebt. Für mich ist dies keine "Notlösung" und ich finde es auch Klasse, dass sich hier noch weitere Mountainbiker aus NKS beteiligen.

Die Woche Gardasee ist bei uns fest eingeplant. Als Profi-Camper würden wir den Campingplatz Maroadi vorschlagen, dieser liegt noch auf der Torbole-Seite vom Brione, aber nicht direkt im Zentrum. Auf dem Platz werden auch Wohnungen verschiedener Größe angeboten.

www.campingmaroadi.it

Der Platz liegt direkt an einen schönen Kiesstrand und die Surf-Schule Segnana mit einer großen Liegewiese ist auch nur 100 m weit weg.

Bis die Tage.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Richyeva (20. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute,
der Platz den Dart allias Jörg vorgeschlagen hat hört sich ganz Nett an, sollte wohl für jedermann was dabei sein. Freu mich auch schon auf das Event in der Hoffnung dass das Wetter stimmen wird. Für uns wär die erste Ferienwoche aus zeitlichen Gründen die beste Wahl.

Bis bald
Richy


----------



## fusselhirn (20. Dezember 2008)

Halli Hallo zusammen,

bei uns ist der Trip auch fest eingeplant. Den Vorschlägen und meinen eigenen Erfahrungen folgend, sollten wir tatsächlich im Dunstkreis von Torbole und Riva die Zelte aufschlagen. Der von Dart genannte Campingplatz ist auch unser Favorit. Jetzt muß nur noch der Bulli rocken 

bis die Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Susy (20. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

schön, dass man sich hier wieder"liest".

Einen Vorschlag habe ich noch an die Mädels: Da Thomas und ich uns wegen der Kinder nicht beide an den Sonntagstouren beteiligen können, würde ich gerne am 3. Sonntag im Monat eine Mädels-Tour vorschlagen. 

Hättet Ihr Interesse?

Gruß
Susanne


----------



## Richyeva (21. Dezember 2008)

Hallo @ all!!!

Ich finde den Vorschlag ganz gut. Leider muss ich das von meiner Arbeit abhängig machen. Ich könnte also nicht immer mitfahren! Leider!!!

Mein Interesse ist auf jeden Fall geweckt!!!

Viele liebe Grüße und noch einen schönen 4.Advent

Eva


----------



## Dart (21. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich hab mich jetzt mal unter Jörgs acount eingeloggt. Susannes Idee ist klasse. Wenn mein Terminplan es zulässt,  bin ich nach Möglichkeit dabei. Wäre schön, wenn wir auch mal ne Truppe Mädels zusammen kriegen. Susanne, wo wäre der Treffpunkt und welche Touren planst Du?
Gruß Anja


----------



## Solanum (21. Dezember 2008)

Hallo!

scheint ja ne richtig aktive und mobile Truppe zu sein!
Als Hoffnungstalerin würde ich vielleicht auch mal bei euren Touren mitkommen dürfen!?

Lidl Parkplatz? ist der an dem Keisverkehr oder?

liebe Grüße, Solanum


----------



## fusselhirn (21. Dezember 2008)

@Solanum:
Natürlich bist Du herzlich willkommen und ja, es handelt sich um den Lidl am Kreisverkehr, vis a vis zu Tankstelle. Die Seelscheider Touren (alle geraden Monate) werden vorsauss. vom Friedhofsparkplatz in Seelscheid starten. Details dazu sobald der Termin in greifbare Nähe rückt.

@All:
Die Mädels Touren sind auf alle Fälle eine Bereicherung. Es soll aber auf gar keinen Fall der Eindruck aufkommen, daß die Mädels oder etwas schwächeren Fahrer ;-) auf diesen Termin "verschubst" werden sollen. Diese eine Sonntagstour an jedem 1. Sonntag eines Monats soll vor allem dazu dienen, daß wir uns halbwegs regelmäßig sehen.

bis die Tage


----------



## Sir John (22. Dezember 2008)

Ola Ihr lieben,
ich finde die MädelsTour Idee auch super...... Werde Mirja mal Impfen. Denke aber da muss Susi am Dienstag mal ein bißchen sticheln ;-)

So werde jetzt bei dem Kaiserwetter mal mit dem Bike Gassi gehen....

Gruß


----------



## djgoerg (22. Dezember 2008)

Auf wundersame Weise räumt sich gerade unsere HLC - Seite auf!!!
Alle Spams usw. gelöscht. 
Da ist doch wohl nicht jemand wach geworden?


----------



## Susy (22. Dezember 2008)

Zur Mädels-Tour: Wir starten am 18. Januar 2009, 11.00 Uhr am Lidl Parkplatz. Details folgen dann später. 

Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auf alle Mitfahrer. Auch Männer sind natürlich eingeladen, sofern sie mit uns Mädels gemach cruisen wollen.

Schöne Festtage und bis bald


----------



## Sir John (23. Dezember 2008)

djgoerg schrieb:


> Auf wundersame Weise räumt sich gerade unsere HLC - Seite auf!!!
> Alle Spams usw. gelöscht.
> Da ist doch wohl nicht jemand wach geworden?



Welche riesen Lesitung

Ist wahrscheilich das übliche Strohfeuer, dass kennen glaube ich alle zu genüge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richyeva (24. Dezember 2008)

Hallo ihr lieben,
wir, Eva und Richard, wünschen euch allen (HLC-,IBC-und MTBvd´ern) ein gesegnetes schönes Weihnachtsfest und lasst euch alle toll beschenken. Obendrein wünschen wir euch noch nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Viele liebe Grüsse an alle!!!
Eva und Richy


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und besinnliche Festtage


----------



## Susy (25. Dezember 2008)

Auch wir wünschen Euch ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2009. 

Susanne & Thomas


----------



## Race4Hills (27. Dezember 2008)

Auch von uns Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Ine s & Jens


----------



## Sir John (27. Dezember 2008)

Ola ihr Racker,
habe für morgen ne Tour gepostet. 10 uhr Lidlparkplatz.
Freu mich auf euch

Gruß


----------



## -Jens (27. Dezember 2008)

Tach zusammen,

hab es nun auch endlich geschafft mich anzumelden, 
muss mich auch noch dran gewöhnen, alles neu!

Bis dahin.

Gruß Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau P (28. Dezember 2008)

aleuchte schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ...Sonst bin Ich unter den Namen Salone Ranger bekannt aber bin schon Länger hier im MTB news als "Aleuchte"  !
> 
> Kann man sein B-Name Ändern oder macht sowas ein Admin ?



Namen ändern geht leider (zzt. noch) nicht. Hab das schon geprüft. Man kann sich nur unter einem neuen Synonym anmelden. Bei mir wurde zum Beispiel aus inimtb --> Frau P.

Wir schließen uns sicher auch mal der ein oder anderen Tour an. Am 04.01. sind wir jedoch noch im Urlaub.


----------



## Frau P (28. Dezember 2008)

Susy schrieb:


> Zur Mädels-Tour: Wir starten am 18. Januar 2009, 11.00 Uhr am Lidl Parkplatz. Details folgen dann später.
> 
> Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auf alle Mitfahrer. Auch Männer sind natürlich eingeladen, sofern sie mit uns Mädels gemach cruisen wollen.
> 
> Schöne Festtage und bis bald




Bin dabei. Wird ja mal wieder Zeit dass wir zusammen fahren. Ist jetzt bestimmt schon zwei Jahre her. Schau doch auch mal hier:

MTB Frauentreff


----------



## Susy (29. Dezember 2008)

Hi Ines,

ja, es ist auch sehr lange her, dass ich gefahren bin. Aber jetzt soll es wieder regelmäßiger werden  Ich freue mich auf alle Fälle, wenn Du mit dabei bist. Wir sind ja echt schon lange nicht mehr zusammen gefahren.

Und wie ich gesehen habe, hast Du kräftig die Werbetrommel gerührt. Auch das freut mich natürlich!

Liebe Grüße
Susanne


----------



## AnjaR (31. Dezember 2008)

@ all,
habs zum Jahreswechsel auch endlich hierher geschafft.
Ich hoffe ihr hattet alle ein schönes Weihnachtsfest. Für heute wünsche ich euch viel Spaß und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2009.
Bis dann
Anja


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Dezember 2008)

Allen

*einen*

*Guten*

*Rutsch ins neue Jahr*.



*Viel Erfog auf den Touren und auch Wettkämpfen 2009*


----------



## Richyeva (31. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Allen
> 
> *einen*
> 
> ...



_*Von Eva und mir natürlich auch!!!*_


----------



## aleuchte (1. Januar 2009)

*  Frohes Neues Jahr  *

 

 *Und viel Glück* 


Wünschen euch Alex, Birgit & Kinder 




Erster ​


----------



## Sueßstoff (4. Januar 2009)

hab noch was nettes für euch lieben
gefunden...................



Alles Gute für euch . . . blablabla,
Blödsinn.
Ich wünsch euch enorm viel Sex,
unvergessliche
Orgasmen, nur noch die Hälfte an Arbeit,
dreifaches
Einkommen, 1000 verrückte Party's und
ein 6'er imLotto ......Happy New Year


----------



## Solanum (4. Januar 2009)

war echt schön mit euch!!

wo waren wir denn eigentlich?... nur so grob...

geselle mich gerne noch mal zu euch!

danke und liebe Grüße, Iris


----------



## fusselhirn (4. Januar 2009)

Halli Hallo,

schön daß es euch der Klassiker gefallen hat. Natürlich sind alle Mitfahrer immer wieder gern willkommen, die nächste HLC Sonntagstour startet am ersten Sonntag im Februar in Seelscheid (gerader Monat).

Wir sind heute von Neunkirchen über Schöneshof ins Bröltal gefahren und dann nach Winterscheid hoch. Von dort ging es bergab zur ehemaligen Winterscheider Mühle und den Berg hoch zur Drachenschanze. Ab der Drachenschanze die Steilabfahrt hinunter und dann im Siegtal angekommen den Knusperhubbel wieder rauf. Ab da weiß ich nicht mehr wie wir von a nach b gekommen sind, Zielort im Tal war aber Bröl. Von dort ging es über Heisterschoss wieder nach Neunkirchen.

schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (4. Januar 2009)

> Wir sind heute von Neunkirchen über Schöneshof ins Bröltal gefahren und dann nach Winterscheid hoch. Von dort ging es bergab zur ehemaligen Winterscheider Mühle und den Berg hoch zur Drachenschanze. Ab der Drachenschanze die Steilabfahrt hinunter und dann im Siegtal angekommen den Knusperhubbel wieder rauf. Ab da weiß ich nicht mehr wie wir von a nach b gekommen sind, Zielort im Tal war aber Bröl. Von dort ging es über Heisterschoss wieder nach Neunkirchen.
> 
> schönen Sonntag noch


Danke


----------



## Sir John (5. Januar 2009)

Salü Ihr Lieben,
schade das ich dir Tour gestern auslassen musste..... Habe mich mal wieder abgelegt und auch mal wieder die Schulter geschrammelt.

Denke das ich die Woche wieder aufs Bike springen werde und bei der Nächsten Tour dann auch wieder mit euch Cruisen kann.

Grüße aus der Wintersport region Neunkirchen 

Daniel


----------



## Dart (6. Januar 2009)

Ein gesundes, erfolgreiches und frohes neue Jahr 2009 wünsche ich Euch allen. Ich hoffe Ihr seid alle gut reingerutscht (Sir John hat dies wohl zu wörtlich genommen -> Daniel, ich hoffe Du hast Dich nicht ernsthaft verletzt).

Vielen Dank noch an Fussel für die schöne Tour vom Sonntag, hat wirklich Spaß gemacht. Ich hatte ja zunächst befürchtet, dass durch die frostigen Temperaturen die Trails schwieriger wären, aber es ließ sich alles gut fahren.

Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns jetzt tatsichlich öfters bei den Touren.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Sir John (9. Januar 2009)

Moin Ihr Rabaucken,
alles im Griff???? Ist das MTB Wetter oder was??? Einfach super...da komme ich ja fast vom Rennrad ab 

Wie schaut es Sonntag aus, nochmal eine Schneetour bevor der Zauber vorbei ist?

Würde sagen so um 10.30 uhr am Lidl.....

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Seelrider (9. Januar 2009)

Servus Zusammen,

bin ab 10.01.09 nochmals ein paar Tage zum Skifahren. 

Nutzt die ungewöhnliche Wetterlage jetzt zum "MTB-Snowriden".
1. Die MTBs bleiben bei diesen Temperaturen sauber.
2. Die Fahrtechnik wird geschult.
3. Spaß macht es auch noch.
4. Kalorien werden verbrannt.
5. .....

Also "Ride on Snow"

Ich habe für den Sonntag, den 01.02.2009 eine HLC Tour von Seelscheid gesetzt.

Gruß
Seelrider


----------



## fusselhirn (10. Januar 2009)

Sir John schrieb:


> Moin Ihr Rabaucken,
> alles im Griff???? Ist das MTB Wetter oder was??? Einfach super...da komme ich ja fast vom Rennrad ab
> 
> Wie schaut es Sonntag aus, nochmal eine Schneetour bevor der Zauber vorbei ist?
> ...



Hallo großer Spezialagent, für 2 Stunden wäre ich am Sonntag dabei. Trifft das Deine Vorstellungen? Dein Schutzblech fault bei mir noch in der Garage herum. Solltest Du Sonntag allerdings nicht brauchen ;-)) bis Sonntag ?!


----------



## -Jens (10. Januar 2009)

Bin dabei, 10:30 Lidl geht klar !
Wenn nicht bei diesem Wetter, wann dann ?!?
Und vergesst die Sonnencreme nicht...

Besten Gruß jens


----------



## Sir John (10. Januar 2009)

Moin Männer,

legen etwas vor also 10Uhr Lidl !!!!! Thomas muss zeitig daheim sein und so haben wir etwas Luft....

Hoffe ihr lest es noch 

In diesem Sinne


----------



## -Jens (10. Januar 2009)

...gelesen ! 
Denke 10 Uhr wird die Ausfallquote etwas erhöhen,
hoffe aber das unsere Stammfahrer Richyeva und djgoerg trotzdem dabei sind !
10 Uhr das schafft Ihr ; )

Bis dahin, Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richyeva (10. Januar 2009)

Mies Mies,
immer auf die kleinen, ich muss erst einmal meinen Drahtesel entrosten  
Sollte aber denoch klappen, ich versuch´s mal abstinent.

lg Richy u Eva


----------



## Sir John (12. Januar 2009)

Moin,
war ne schöne Tour gestern, haben den Schnee nochmal ausgekostet..... auch wen den schnee gestern ganz schön körner gesaugt und mir zu 3 schönen Stunt´s verholfen hat

Dabei was ich mir sicher das Hirsche gut im Schnee zurecht kommen 

Also bis zur nächsten Tour 

@ Aleuchte: Ich gebe dir die Tourdaten am Dienstag im Spinningkurs durch

somit...Gott will es

Daniel


----------



## aleuchte (12. Januar 2009)

Das war ja mal wieder eine Sahne Tour. 
Start bei -7 
 Haben viel gelacht war auch nicht immer ganz Jugendfrei die Witze (Ich bin Unschuldig).
Fussel hat uns bei diesem untergrund (Eis & Schnee) auch über ein paar single Trails geschickt.
Beim ersten sagte Ich noch "Muss das sein" Er ganz Trocken   "Nein" nach dem eleganten Abgang von SirJohn war Ich dann auch nicht mehr zu bremsen.  Mein ausrutscher war aber auch nicht schlecht .
So muss das sein ! Spass Spass ........................

Alex


----------



## fusselhirn (12. Januar 2009)

ja ja ... schnee und rodel waren prima.

der kontrollierte abgang von der aleuchte war schön anzusehen, allerdings muß er mir das mit dem "kontrolliert" mal beibringen - wenn ich abfliege, hatte das bisher immer etwas mit kontrollverlust zu tun 

sir john hat sich da aber sehr nett ins bild eingepaßt, so ein dammwild und würfel radler friedlich vereint im schnee - das war großes kino 

-Jens Du hast mit dem radon ein schweres erbe angetreten. sir john ist mir mit dem ding am gardasee um die ohren gefahren. aber mit der zocchi an der front wird auch aus Dir noch ein downhiller. sobald das wetter mal wieder pässlicher ist, können wir uns gern mal im steinbruch zum spielen treffen. 

nachdem unser richy seine kette geflickt hatte, haben wir uns dann herrlich die körner aus den beinen saugen lassen.

meine herren: jederzeit gerne wieder in dieser runde.


----------



## Dickertrix (13. Januar 2009)

So, nachdem mein Upgrade Papa 3.0 sich so langsam eingewöhnt hat und der Jahresabschluß erledigt ist kann ich mich mal hier um euch kümmern 
Dann tummeln wir uns also jetzt hier, ist auch ganz kuschelig finde ich, nur mit den Touren muss ich mich noch daran gewöhnen.
Also, see you


----------



## Sir John (13. Januar 2009)

Moin liebe Jung, wurde auch mal Zeit freundchen  Was ist es denn ausser ein Winni Kind (was eigentlich schon alles sagt)

Touren posten wir meistens erstmal hier, die findest du dann auch.

So Spinning steht auf´m Plan , Papa ist dann mal los.....

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Jens (13. Januar 2009)

Fand auch das es eine tolle und lustige Tour war   :frost:

Schade nur das ich unsere Stundman's bei Ihrer Show nicht zu sehen konnte, war Richy als "Montageständer" behilflich, während die Jungs ausgelassen mit wachsender Begeisterung den Stund-Trail  runter sausten. 

@fussel Dein Angebot nehme ich wie besprochen gerne an, und hoffe mich bis zum Gardasee schon etwas zu verbessern, bis dahin gibt es ja meist auch einen "Chickenway " für mich  "Hardtail-Pussy"   

Gruß Jens


----------



## Sir John (14. Januar 2009)

Moin Ihr Lieben,

Sonntag ist ja mal wieder nicht fern, also Vorplanung bitte 

Ich würde sagen 10uhr am Lidl und dann wieder so 2-2 1/2 Std durch die Wälder schranzen.....

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Dart (14. Januar 2009)

Dear Sir John,

You´re late, please have a look here.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Sir John (15. Januar 2009)

oh perdon,
dann steht die Tour ja ;-)

Danke @Dart


----------



## PartyCracker (20. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte einfach mal einen netten Gruß in die Runde werfen.
Habe von den HLC´s über die Anja R. gehört.
Fals "Sie" dies ließt, kann sie mich ja auch mal hierrüber ansprechen. Ich habe nämlich keine Ahnung wie du im MTB-News-Forum heißt.

so dann mal viel Spass beim Biken an alle.


----------



## Handlampe (20. Januar 2009)

Tach zusammen

Macht doch mal ein paar Fotos auf den Touren damit man sehen kann ob es sich lohnt mitzufahren 

Vielleicht schlagen wir ja auch das ein oder ander Mal bei euch auf. Jetzt bei den Bedingungen ist mir die Anfahrt allerdings noch zu lang um dann bei euch durch den Schlamm zu wühlen.....das kann ich auch an der Tomburg


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Januar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Tach zusammen
> 
> Macht doch mal ein paar Fotos auf den Touren damit man sehen kann ob es sich lohnt mitzufahren
> 
> Vielleicht schlagen wir ja auch das ein oder ander Mal bei euch auf. Jetzt bei den Bedingungen ist mir die Anfahrt allerdings noch zu lang um dann bei euch durch den Schlamm zu wühlen.....das kann ich auch an der Tomburg



Wenn du ein Rad hättest das fährt


----------



## Sir John (21. Januar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Tach zusammen
> 
> Macht doch mal ein paar Fotos auf den Touren damit man sehen kann ob es sich lohnt mitzufahren
> 
> Vielleicht schlagen wir ja auch das ein oder ander Mal bei euch auf. Jetzt bei den Bedingungen ist mir die Anfahrt allerdings noch zu lang um dann bei euch durch den Schlamm zu wühlen.....das kann ich auch an der Tomburg



Also wenn unsere UserBilder nicht schon Grund genug sind ;-)
Bei der nächsten Tour werden Bilder gemalt und online gestellt.....ganz wie ihr wünscht 

Schönen Trailtag ich muss aufs Rad


----------



## AnjaR (21. Januar 2009)

@ PartyCracker





PartyCracker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wollte einfach mal einen netten Gruß in die Runde werfen.
> Habe von den HLC´s über die Anja R. gehört.
> ...


Wozu alles verraten, man findet sich doch auch so. Wie läuft dein neues Bike? Hast du schon die erste Tour gemacht?
Gruß Anja


----------



## PartyCracker (21. Januar 2009)

AnjaR schrieb:


> @ PartyCracker
> Wozu alles verraten, man findet sich doch auch so. Wie läuft dein neues Bike? Hast du schon die erste Tour gemacht?
> Gruß Anja




ei sicher dat.
bin gestern abend mal ne kleine runde über Altenrath gefahren.
einfach nur geil. 
Muss halt jetzt den Dämpfer und die Gabel noch richtig auf mein gewicht einstellen. aber der Unterschied zu meinem alten Bike ist enorm. Logisch

wann soll die Tour von euch starten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SnackTasty (26. Januar 2009)

Tag ihr Helden

wohne in dem kleinen aber schönen Kaff Much xD

Schade das keiner von euch DH bzw FR fährt..naja aber ich fühlte mich gezwungen was zu Posten, weil ich in Much wohne =)


----------



## fusselhirn (26. Januar 2009)

dh_freak schrieb:


> Tag ihr Helden
> 
> wohne in dem kleinen aber schönen Kaff Much xD
> 
> Schade das keiner von euch DH bzw FR fährt..naja aber ich fühlte mich gezwungen was zu Posten, weil ich in Much wohne =)



Tachen auch, also gezwungen sollte sich bei uns niemand fühlen. Dafür sind wir eine eher lose Community und nicht der Kegelverein "hey wackelt" oder die schützen vereinigung "still ruht das dammwild" 

aber in der tat scheinst Du Deinen bildern zu urteilen etwas zu sehr in rtg downhill zu schlagen. Wir sind eher All Mountain orientiert, wobei der ein oder andere eher marathon lastig ist (hardtail mit 120 mm) und wieder andere mit etwas massiverem Material (z.B. meiner einer mit Proceed FST und 140 mm Travel) unterwegs sind.

Das mit dem Freeriding ist ein ziemlich weites Feld, aber im klassichen Sinne (man muß einen North Shore Trail gebaut haben, mit Karte und Kompass einen hidden Trail gebastelt haben, mind. einmal alle Knochen gebrochen haben, einmal in Kanada gewesen sein, ....) sind wir das nicht. 

Wo betreibst Du denn unseren schönen Sport in dieser Ausprägung (Downhill, Freeride). Der Mucher MTB Weg scheint das nicht herzugeben - oder


----------



## SnackTasty (29. Januar 2009)

fusselhirn schrieb:


> Tachen auch, also gezwungen sollte sich bei uns niemand fühlen. Dafür sind wir eine eher lose Community und nicht der Kegelverein "hey wackelt" oder die schützen vereinigung "still ruht das dammwild"
> 
> aber in der tat scheinst Du Deinen bildern zu urteilen etwas zu sehr in rtg downhill zu schlagen. Wir sind eher All Mountain orientiert, wobei der ein oder andere eher marathon lastig ist (hardtail mit 120 mm) und wieder andere mit etwas massiverem Material (z.B. meiner einer mit Proceed FST und 140 mm Travel) unterwegs sind.
> 
> ...




Hey, hab jetzt eins aus der IBC gekauft, was die tage kommt.
CMP Super Moto mit 200 & 180mm.
Ich fahre meist in Overath oder Lohmar.
Ab Sommer gehts dann wieder in richtung Winterberg.
In Overath haben wir rund 60 Trails, meisten davon geheime, die nur die geheimsten wissen  weil die selbst gebaut sind usw.


----------



## PartyCracker (30. Januar 2009)

dh_freak schrieb:


> Hey, hab jetzt eins aus der IBC gekauft, was die tage kommt.
> CMP Super Moto mit 200 & 180mm.
> Ich fahre meist in Overath oder Lohmar.
> Ab Sommer gehts dann wieder in richtung Winterberg.
> In Overath haben wir rund 60 Trails, meisten davon geheime, die nur die geheimsten wissen  weil die selbst gebaut sind usw.




Guten Morgen DH-Freak

ich fahre zwar kein Freeride und DH (nur AM), würde aber gerne mal ein paar nette Trails kennenlernen.
Komme aus Sieglar. Meinst du man könnte sich mal treffen, das war mal ne Runde durch dein Gebiet fahren.
Fänd ich super.


----------



## fusselhirn (30. Januar 2009)

dh_freak schrieb:


> Hey, hab jetzt eins aus der IBC gekauft, was die tage kommt.
> CMP Super Moto mit 200 & 180mm.
> Ich fahre meist in Overath oder Lohmar.
> Ab Sommer gehts dann wieder in richtung Winterberg.
> In Overath haben wir rund 60 Trails, meisten davon geheime, die nur die geheimsten wissen  weil die selbst gebaut sind usw.



Hi Hi,

ich wär auch gern dabei  bekanntlich ist Travel ja nicht alles 

schöne Grüße


----------



## Delgado (30. Januar 2009)

Der Trend geht zu immer mehr DH/FR weil hoch kann ja bekanntlich jeder


----------



## fusselhirn (30. Januar 2009)

Halli Hallo zusammen,

ich werde diese Woche Sonntag leider nicht am Start sein. Die Feierlichkeiten zum Wiegenfeste meines Vaters beginnen schon gegen Mittag.

Have fun und bis demnächs


----------



## Solanum (31. Januar 2009)

Hallöle, 

spiele mit dem Gedanken mich euch morgen nochmal anzuschließen.... aber ich trag mich nicht in dem LMB ein weil ich mich noch nicht dafür verbürgen möchte, dass ichs morgen rechzeitig aus dem Bett schaffe

aber wo ist denn die "Frauenstr"? ich hab mir das bei Map24 mal angesehen... also bis Ingersauel ist mir bekannt.... dann die Straße weiter hoch und dann bevor man auf die große Hauptstraße kommt links rein?? stimmt das? 

Danke, Slanum


----------



## AnjaR (31. Januar 2009)

@ solanum,
wenn du aus Ingersaul kommst, direkt am Ortseingang links, dann ca. 100 m bis zum Parkplatz. 
Dann vielleicht bis morgen.
Gruß Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (31. Januar 2009)

Supi! Danke!

das Gefühl nicht recht zu wissen wo ich hin muss hätte mich morgenfrüh  sicher noch "bettschwerer" gemach

Slanum


----------



## Seelrider (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

Wetter und Bodenverhältnisse waren am Sonntag zum MTBiken sehr ordentlich.
Entschuldigung an die Teilnehmer für das etwas zu hohe Belastung. 
"Langsam" war wohl nicht die richtige Einstufung der Sonntagstour.

Es gab keine Defekte und ein Naafbachtal ohne Schlamm und Nässe.

Roll on


----------



## -Jens (2. Februar 2009)

Das hört sich echt nach einem tollen Sonntag an 
Da wäre ich sehr gerne dabei gewesen, hatte leider andere Verpflichtungen   
Aber das Jahr ist noch jung, und es wird noch reichlich Möglichkeiten geben tolle Touren zu fahren.
Bis dahin

Gruß jens


----------



## Richyeva (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
die Tour war Super, auch meinen Nachbarn hat´s gefallen .
Wetter war ebenfalls sehr gut (die Kombination mit Schnee und Sonne hat man selten).
Bis demnächst
lg Richy


----------



## Seelrider (4. Februar 2009)

Guten Abend,

ich glaube einige HLCer sind interessiert an einer Multisportveranstaltung. Hier habe ich eine Veranstaltung in Neuenrade im Sauerland gefunden:

GERMAN OUTSPORT CHALLENGE

Es handelt sich um eine Teamveranstaltung (3er Teams) mit 5 Disziplinen:

MTB
Laufen
Klettern
Kajak
Downhill (Mountainboard, Hillracer)

Danach gibt es noch eine Feier.

Termin ist 05.09.2009

Es geht hier wohl nicht um Höchstleistungen. Jeder Teilnehmer kann mit normaler Fitness teilnehmen. 
MTB und Laufen sind Teamdisziplinen. 
Klettern, Kajak und Downhill macht jeweils nur ein Teilnehmer aus dem Team. 

Ausführliche Infos findet Ihr unter:
link:  http://www.gos-challenge.de/

Bis bald
SEELRIDER


----------



## Sir John (6. Februar 2009)

klingt ja echt spannend....aber bei 95% der Dinger würde ich einen mehr als jämmerlichen eindruck machen 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (6. Februar 2009)

Also ich hätte spaß an der Sache und so könnten auch einige ihre neu erworbene Campingausrüstung wieder nutzen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Sir John (11. Februar 2009)

Salü ihr lieben,
fährt jemand am WE ???

Gruß


----------



## -Jens (11. Februar 2009)

Bei mir ist es leider schlecht, da meine Tochter dieses WE bei mir ist, sonst wäre ich gerne dabei.

Wann fängt denn das offizielle Training für die Disziplinen  Klettern, 
Kajak, Downhill (Mountainboard, Hillracer) an, damit wir bei der  GERMAN OUTSPORT CHALLENGE da nicht komplett versagen !?   

Gruß 
  Jens


----------



## fusselhirn (12. Februar 2009)

Halli Hallo ihr Freunde der weißen Pracht,

durch Radeleien zwischen Bonn und Neunkirchen bin ich im Moment ziemlich ausgelastet 

Allerdings sind die Bedingungen im Moment nicht zu vergleichen mit dem letzten Wintereinbruch. Es gibt keine fest gefahrene Schneedecke, stattdessen Schnee-Matsch mit sauber darunter versteckten Eispassagen. Am Dienstag abend hatte ich nach 45 min von 8 Ritzeln noch 4 übrig (der Rest war zugeeist), von drei Kränzen gingen nur noch die oberen beiden und der Wind hat mich im freien Gelände 2x von der Straße gedrückt. Durch den schweren Schnee gibt's auch wieder jede Menge unerwarteten Windbruch auf den Waldwegen.

Tip: Wartet bis sich das Wetter wieder beruhigt hat. Bei diesen Konditionen hat man eine ziemlich gute Chance, sich seine Komponenten zu ruinieren (Salz, Matsch, Sturz).


----------



## Sir John (13. Februar 2009)

Ich kann Fussel nur recht geben, ich habe es gestern morgen mal versucht und es ist nervig.....zum Teil ist auch obern auf Schnee und darunter noch der normale Matsch.....

Gruß


----------



## Seelrider (13. Februar 2009)

Servus Zusammen,
ich kann Fusselhirn und Sir John nur zustimmen. Die Temperaturen müssen deutlich unter dem Gefrierpunkt liegen, um gute Bedingungen zum "Snowbiken" zu finden.
Wenn der Boden aufgetaut und wassergesättigt ist und dann auch noch eine nasse Schneedecke auf dieser Oberfläche liegt, dann kann es außerdem zu unerwünschten Spuren auf den Wegen kommen. 

Die Produktion von Spuren überlassen wir doch besser den Schleppern, Forstfahrzeugen und Pferden.

Zum Thema Ritzelvereisung bei den herrschenden Wetterbedingungen kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung, nur eine unempfindliche Narbenschaltung empfehlen.

Ich habe an diesem Sonntag keine Tour von Seelscheid gesetzt. Der Wetterbericht sagt nicht wirklich tiefe Temperaturen voraus. Wenn es in der Nacht zum Sonntag und in der Früh deutlichen Minustemperaturen geben sollte, dann werde ich bereits um 09:30 Uhr am Treffpunkt vorbeischauen und eine kurze Runde versuchen.

Seelrider


----------



## -Jens (14. Februar 2009)

Tach zusammen !
Habe gerade die Sonntags-Tour für März gesetzt:
www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7901 
wäre gut wenn sich jetzt noch einer ums Wetter kümmert 
dann spätestens bis zum 01.03.09 oder auch schon früher.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Sir John (24. Februar 2009)

ola Jens,
ich kann die SonntagsTour leider nicht mit cruisen, ich bin da schon auf malle und quäle mich durch den Formaufbau und komme erst am 7.3 wieder.
Euch viel Spass

Gruß Daniel


----------



## jensr3 (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

komme aus Neuhonrath und wollte mal wissen was hier so fahrt?
Also wieviele Kilometer, welchen Schnitt, welche Anteile an Trails, FAB und Asphalt. Wenn es passt komme ich mal zum Treffpunkt.

Fahre seit 14 Jahren MTB und letztes Jahr mit meinem Klein Pulse waren es etwa 4.200 km. Fahre nicht so gerne im dicksten Modder und auch nicht so gerne die dicksten Abhänge wo man zu Fuß so gerade runter kommt, aber mal einen schönen Trail mach ich auch gerne mit. 

Grüße aus Neuhonrath
Jens


----------



## -Jens (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo Jens,

wir sind ein Bunt gemischter Haufen Leute, die in der Hauptsache zum Spaß biken. Von Fully bis Hardtail ist alles vertreten, genauso unterschiedlich sind auch die Interessen. 
Bei unseren Sonntags Touren ist eigentlich immer für jeden was dabei und es wird in keine Richtung übertrieben. Das Tempo hängt von den Teilnehmern ab und wird der Gruppe angepasst, daher sind Schnitt und Kilometer unterschiedlich. Wenn wir mal schnelle, kniffelige oder längere Touren machen wird darauf auch ausdrücklich hingewiesen.
Für Sonntag haben wir als Grundrichtung das Mucher-Heck geplant. 

Besten Gruß
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jensr3 (25. Februar 2009)

Hört sich gut an, wenn das Wetter stimmt bin ich wahrscheinlich mit dabei.

Anmeldung folgt bald.

Grüße
Jens

PS. Fahrt Ihr auch schon mal bei Marathons usw. mit?


----------



## Richyeva (26. Februar 2009)

So schnell wird,s nicht ich fahr ja schließlich mit!!! (;


----------



## -Jens (26. Februar 2009)

@Richy: alter Tiefstapler !   Aber es soll ja auch kein Rennen werden.
Hab noch das Ende einer Grippe im Laib, mal gucken was bis Sonntag damit ist. 

@jensr3: es soll trocken bleiben, denke das reicht aus:
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuel...ersage_details/?id=DE0007397&d=3&prev=weekend

Marathon fahren wir dieses Jahr als highlifecruiser nicht.
Es kann gut sein das sich da zwei-drei untereinander absprechen, als Gruppe ist offiziel nichts geplant. In den letzten Jahren waren einige von uns auf dem 24-Rennen in Duisburg, 
ich persönlich letztes Jahr zum ersten mal. Aber der Bedarf scheint erstmal gedeckt, was 2010 ist wird sich zeigen. 

Gruß Jens


----------



## -Jens (28. Februar 2009)

> ola Jens,
> ich kann die SonntagsTour leider nicht mit cruisen, ich bin da schon auf malle und quäle mich durch den Formaufbau und komme erst am 7.3 wieder.
> Euch viel Spass
> 
> Gruß Daniel


@Daniel: schade das Du nicht dabei bist, wünsch Dir viel Spaß, gutes Training, keinen Sturz und keinen Regen auf Malle. 
Die Chance nass zu werden, scheint zur Zeit größer als ein Sonnenbrand. Aber bei 12-18 Grad ist der Regen wenigstens wärmer als hier 
Sorry für die verspätete Antwort, aber warst auf Seite vier verschwunden, aus den Augen aus dem Sinn.

Bis dann, Gruß Jens


----------



## aleuchte (28. Februar 2009)

Kenne Keinen der nach Malle fährt (Ausser SIRJ......) um Rad zu fahren.
Geht das am Ballermann  ???
Kann ja nicht gut für die Schaltung sein !

Viel spass Daniel halt dxx ............Steif , werde morgen mit zum Heck cruisen.

Alex


----------



## Sir John (1. März 2009)

Ola Ihr Rabaucken.....
Also wetter ist super und die ersten 205km sind wir gestern nach der anreise schon geballert.....
Wetter ist super, ist zwar leicht bedeckt aber schön warm.
Jetzt geht es zum Frühstück und um 10uhr gehts wieder ran. Euch ne schöne Tour heut.

Bis dann und Gruß aus Malle.


----------



## Sir John (3. März 2009)

ola ihr jecken,
hoffe in deutschen landen ist alles im grünen bereich......ich sitze seid 2tagen ohne bike auf der insel :-( vorgestern hat uns 3 ein Roller umgemäht....das madel ist in einer rechts kurve zu flott gewesen und hat die kontrolle verloren und ist auf unsere fahrbahn geraten. sie hat uns voll erwischt und wir hatten keine chance....
wir haben alle mächtig glück gehabt. ich bin natürlich als erster eingeschlagen und bin grün und blau am ganzen leib. das bike hat es ordentlich besorgt bekommen: völlig zerfetzte carbongabel laufrad einmal halb und der Rahmen hat jegliche schöne lackierung einbüßen müssen. jetzt warte ich noch auf meinen neuen Steuersatz der morgen hoffentlich kommt und dann geht es weiter.Gabel habe ich zum Glück noch mit aus deutschland (kenne Spanien ja  )

Also in diesem Sinne....alles gute hoffe wir sehen uns kommenden Sonntag auf den Trails 

Gott will es
Daniel


----------



## Richyeva (3. März 2009)

Also bekommt man ja nichts mehr dafür 
Dennoch viel Spass auf Malle


----------



## Dickertrix (4. März 2009)

tja Daniel was soll ich da sagen - erster ist nicht immer gut Hauptsache gesund geblieben! In welchem Hotel seid ihr eigentlich, um die Jahreszeit ist doch noch alles tot auf Malle und nur wenige Hotels haben auf? Bekommt ihr das Material nicht gestellt - Selbstversorger oder was, für welchen Puff fährst Du denn da  Also, schon aufpassen damit Du gesund wieder kommst, so kann ich Dir dann mal das Thema " Erdkunde " näher bringen 
Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fusselhirn (5. März 2009)

Sir John schrieb:


> ola ihr jecken,
> hoffe in deutschen landen ist alles im grünen bereich......ich sitze seid 2tagen ohne bike auf der insel :-( vorgestern hat uns 3 ein Roller umgemäht....das madel ist in einer rechts kurve zu flott gewesen und hat die kontrolle verloren und ist auf unsere fahrbahn geraten. sie hat uns voll erwischt und wir hatten keine chance....
> wir haben alle mächtig glück gehabt. ich bin natürlich als erster eingeschlagen und bin grün und blau am ganzen leib. das bike hat es ordentlich besorgt bekommen: völlig zerfetzte carbongabel laufrad einmal halb und der Rahmen hat jegliche schöne lackierung einbüßen müssen. jetzt warte ich noch auf meinen neuen Steuersatz der morgen hoffentlich kommt und dann geht es weiter.Gabel habe ich zum Glück noch mit aus deutschland (kenne Spanien ja  )
> 
> ...



Ich sachs doch immer: der ganze leichtbau taugt nix. hättest Du auf mich gehört und wärst mit nem soliden all mountain wie dem proceed unterwegs gewesen, hätte das bike jetzt keine schramme - allerdings wäre der roller inkl. chica mächtig angekitscht da einfach abgeprallt 

ich muß leider ebenfalls eine woche aussetzen, die rippenprellung aufgrund einwirkung dreier 6 jähriger vampire am rosenmontag war doch übler als gedacht 

zum nächsten 01. werde ich aber wieder fit sein.


----------



## Richyeva (5. März 2009)

Oh das mit der Rippenprellung kenn ich,  - hat Eva auch   heilt nach Einrenkung vom Dog, hoffe ich, problemlos!  ( Immer das Geheule!!!).
Mit dem Proceed würd ich jedoch nicht nach Malle fahren wollen, denn dann denken die Spanier bestimmt wieder, dass Krieg ausgebrochen ist wenn man mit dem Panzer dadurch fährt.   

P.S. Fussel nimm mir das bitte nicht übel  
bis bald 
Richy


----------



## fusselhirn (5. März 2009)

Richyeva schrieb:


> Oh das mit der Rippenprellung kenn ich,  - hat Eva auch   heilt nach Einrenkung vom Dog, hoffe ich, problemlos!  ( Immer das Geheule!!!).
> Mit dem Proceed würd ich jedoch nicht nach Malle fahren wollen, denn dann denken die Spanier bestimmt wieder, dass Krieg ausgebrochen ist wenn man mit dem Panzer dadurch fährt.
> 
> P.S. Fussel nimm mir das bitte nicht übel
> ...



bestimmt nicht - seit die Lyrik vorne werkelt hab ich dem thema leichtbau endgültig entsagt.


----------



## Sir John (6. März 2009)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> tja Daniel was soll ich da sagen - erster ist nicht immer gut Hauptsache gesund geblieben! In welchem Hotel seid ihr eigentlich, um die Jahreszeit ist doch noch alles tot auf Malle und nur wenige Hotels haben auf? Bekommt ihr das Material nicht gestellt - Selbstversorger oder was, für welchen Puff fährst Du denn da  Also, schon aufpassen damit Du gesund wieder kommst, so kann ich Dir dann mal das Thema " Erdkunde " näher bringen
> Grüsse



Jaaaaaaaaaa Mach dich nur lustig  ausgestorben ist hier nicht ca 1000000 Radfahrer hier.....
Ich bekomme ja das material aber aber aber neues Rad steht schon in der Heimat parat, Gott sei Dank...

@ Fussel: Also leichtbau sieht bei nem Rennrad anders aus....ich kämpfe in der 8kg Radliga da ist Holland offen....andere fahren hier 6,2 kg Kohlefaser Esel, Pfuiiiii 

So heut letzte Tour über die insel geballert, jetzt bin ich froh wenn das Chaos Lager zu ende ist. Habe heut unsere liebe Franzi gesehen ...erst radeln dann laufen 

Bis Morgen in der Heimat


----------



## aleuchte (7. März 2009)

SirJohn,
Danke für die fast Täglische Berichterstatung.
Wir (Jens Joerg & Ritchy) sind heute Spontan ne Runde gefahren nach Eitort und zurück waren aber doch so an die 3 Stunden oder mehr unterwegs. Klasse Wetter heute dafür passen wir am Sonntag (Regen)
Hoffe das es dir gut geht und du nicht zu viel verletzt bist.
Kannst ja bei uns mal mitfahren wir passen auf.
Kennt eigentlich jemand von euch "Ridefirst" aus Bonn /Overath (googeln oder .de dransetzen)
SirJ. sehen uns am Dienstag )

Alex


----------



## parkettroessle (12. März 2009)

*Hallo Freunde des Schmutzigen Rades,

Der Wettertrend für das kommende Wochenende 
sieht nach kurzen Hosen aus (hoffentlich nicht die Badehose!).
Fährt jemand von euch am Sonntag wo ich mich 
anschließen könnte.

Grüße Marcel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (12. März 2009)

parkettroessle schrieb:


> *Hallo Freunde des Schmutzigen Rades,
> 
> Der Wettertrend für das kommende Wochenende
> sieht nach kurzen Hosen aus (hoffentlich nicht die Badehose!).
> ...



Ein schmutziges Bike kannst Du auch hier bekommen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7979

VG Werner


----------



## Richyeva (12. März 2009)

Oje, nach der fahrt brauchste erst einmal nen neuen Antrieb (; .
Im falle einer (bei uns meist sehr spontanen) kleinen Tour, werden wir es vorher reinschreiben.Kann auch sein das ich dir ne PN schiicke. Wie gehts dem den Winnie? Weiss er überhaupt noch wie man Fahrrad ohne Stützräder fährt?
Beste Grüße nach Rösrath von Neunkirchen-Seelscheid 
Richy


----------



## parkettroessle (13. März 2009)

Hallo Richy,

Erstmal alles gute zur Hochzeit nachträglich.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Es ging ja auch so nicht mehr weiter mit dir,wenn ich mich z.B. an deine Beleuchtungsorgie von Duisburg erinnere ist es wohl besser wen du 24H/tägl. unter Beobachtung stehst.

Der Winni trainiert im geheimen Studio (mache sagen trocken dazu),sitzt 10 Std. die Woche auf dem Spinningrad.
Sodaß er demnächst wohl mit ner *240er Trittfrequenz* , großem Blatt und *108er* Puls die Drachenschanze hochfliegt. (Leistung ist wenn sich die Felge im Reifen dreht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Wenn du in deinem früheren Leben auch soviele Sünden wie der Winni begangen hast kriegst du mit ca. *35 Jahren*  ein schreiben vom Kardianaldas du dich nochmal zur Kommunion einzufinden hast,
also ich glaube ende April ist sein Heiligen dasein beendet.

Das Wetter sieht nicht mehr so gut aus.

Grüße Marcel


----------



## Dickertrix (13. März 2009)

Marcel, ich muss doch sehr bitten! Ich war sooooo ein liebes Kind  Ja, Ende April bin ich wieder dabei ihr Schlammspritzer, ich vermisse Euch so unendlich dolle  Training kann ich echt im Augenblick nur Indoor - ist aber besser wie gar nicht. Ritchy, Duuuu bist jetzt verheiratet? Frag mal die verheirateten unter uns wie das so ist wenn man von Freiheit in Gefangenschaft wechselt, hättest Du mal besser vorher gefragt, jetzt wird teuer  Also Leute, schön aufpassen auf den Trails bis ich wieder da bin  und Gruss an alle, OK auch an Daniel das Erdmännchen


----------



## Richyeva (13. März 2009)

Danke Danke für die Glückwünsche ,
aber macht euch um mich keine Sorgen, bisher bereu ich dass beim bestem willen nicht.
Ich bin ja auch nicht so ein wilder Hengst wie unser Winni!!!
(War ich vieleicht mal  )
Und um Nachwuchs kümmern wir uns erstmal nicht, da wir ja schließlich noch ne menge Zeit zum üben haben.
Bis bald 
lg 
Richy


----------



## Sir John (18. März 2009)

Moinsen ihr ......
was ist denn mit sonntag???? wenn das wetter passt müssen wir auf die Bikes oder??? 

@ winni:nix erdmännchen, FFFFRRREEEEUUUNNNDDDCCHHHENN.....Was ist mit Daun??? angreifen und die 80km oder was ?


----------



## Dickertrix (19. März 2009)

Lieber Daniel, ich warte nur auf Dich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sonntag gerne, ich muß aber erst in die Kirche, ich muss doch heilig werden Ich war doch soooo ein liebes Kind. Erst der Daniel hat mich zum Alkohol gebracht, siehe Daun


----------



## Susy (19. März 2009)

Hallo @all,

bevor ich es jetzt wieder vergesse: Mädels, wir wollten doch mal regelmäßig am 3. Sonntag im Monat biken!!! 

Also: Treffpunkt ist um 11.00 Uhr am Lidl-Parkplatz in Neunkirchen. Die Tour wird so ca. 2 - 3 Stündchen dauern. 

Damit die Runde etwas größer wird, sind natürlich auch die Männer gern gesehen. Nur geht es am Sonntag gemacher zu... ;-)))

Gruß Susanne


----------



## Sir John (20. März 2009)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> Lieber Daniel, ich warte nur auf Dich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sonntag gerne, ich muß aber erst in die Kirche, ich muss doch heilig werden Ich war doch soooo ein liebes Kind. Erst der Daniel hat mich zum Alkohol gebracht, siehe Daun



Mal im ernst....du kommst da nicht rein....die sehen dich und wissen bescheid.

aus diesem Grund stehst du bitte am Sonntag um 10.30uhr am lidl....Nackt versteht sich


----------



## Richyeva (20. März 2009)

_*Respekt!!!*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Jens (21. März 2009)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob wir morgen den Winni um 10:30 sehen,
 mir wäre wohler wenn er angezogen erscheint.
Wenn er doch nackt kommmt, dann aber bitte um 11 Uhr zur Mäddelsrunde
Ausserdem hatt er die Möglichkeit die Messe um 8 oder 9 Uhr vorher zu besuchen. 
http://www.sankt-margareta.info/gottesdienste/index.php

Von Jörg hab ich gehört das er mitfährt, was ist mit den anderen ? 
Rafft Euch alle mal auf und springt aufs Rad, der Frühling hat angefangen 

Bis morgen, Gruß Jens


----------



## Dickertrix (21. März 2009)

-Jens schrieb:


> Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob wir morgen den Winni um 10:30 sehen,
> mir wäre wohler wenn er angezogen erscheint.
> Wenn er doch nackt kommmt, dann aber bitte um 11 Uhr zur Mäddelsrunde
> Ausserdem hatt er die Möglichkeit die Messe um 8 oder 9 Uhr vorher zu besuchen.
> ...



Vielen Dank das ihr mir alle glaubt das ich *sooooo* ein liebes Kind war  Leider muss ich aber in die Kindermesse und die beginnt bei uns hier in Rösrath erst um 11:00 Uhr  @ Daniel: natürlich wäre ich nackt gekommen, ich bin ja nicht so ein Erdmännchen wie Du  Also Leute ich wünsche euch viel Spass und immer ne Handbreit Weg vor dem Rad! Nach der Hlg. Kom. bin ich wieder bei Euch, nur noch etwas Geduld


----------



## Susy (24. März 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

wie sieht es denn mit der Sonntags-Tour am 5. April aus? Es hieß ja mal, dass wir am 1. Sonntag im Monat alle gemeinsam starten. Ist das auch so gemeint? Oder will der ein oder andere doch lieber schneller fahren. Dann sollten wir uns im Vorfeld überlegen, ob wir nicht eine Paralell-Veranstaltung daraus machen wollen/sollen - Heizer und Cruiser. Schließlich soll jede(r) seinen Spaß haben. 

Den Endpunkt könnten wir ja gemeinsam wählen und dort noch ein "Abschiedsbierchen" trinken.

Gruß
Susanne


----------



## -Jens (25. März 2009)

Hallo Susanne,

der Termin an sich ist in der Mache, habe mit Alex gesprochen, der will und wird ihn für den 05.04.09 in Seelscheid setzen. 
Ich bin dafür das wir es so wie besprochen lassen. Die Tour ist ja auch nicht mit schwierig und schnell ausgeschrieben. 
Es macht meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn, die geringe Beteiligung auch noch in zwei Gruppen zu teilen. 
Wir sollten halt nur wie besprochen, mit der Pause anfangen wenn auch der letzte angekommen ist, um jedem die Möglichkeit einer kurzen Erholung zu geben.
Genau genommen müssten wir sonst auch drei Gruppen machen Downhiller, Heizer und Cruiser.  
Ich weiss nicht wie die anderen das sehen, würde mich freuen, wenn mal jeder seine Meinung dazu äußert.

Gruß Jens


----------



## meti (25. März 2009)

servus 
würdet ihr mal was später fahren würde ich ja mitkommen  
aber dann auch nur schön langsam 

verkaufe 
lrs lenker vorbau sattelstütze u.s.w vom neurad !


----------



## Richyeva (25. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich denke das ich mich beim nächstem mal auch wieder auf meine Rostlaube setzen werde, die Geschwindigkeit steht ja bei mir nicht an erster Stelle! ABER das mit dem Abschiedsbierchen hört sich gut an.
Und die Uhrzeit ist doch vollkommen I.O., da bleibt wenigstens noch was vom Tag übrig. Also Mädels bis demnächst,
lg
Richy


----------



## Susy (25. März 2009)

Hi Jens,

das hört sich gut an. Dann hoffe ich mal, dass die anderen es auch so sehen. Für Sonntag (05.04.) haben wir auch schon einen Babysitter organisiert, so dass wir tatsächlich mal gemeinsam biken können. 

Gruß
Susanne


----------



## fusselhirn (25. März 2009)

tachen zusammen, schön daß der ursprüngliche geist der "1. sonntag im monat touren" nochmal ins rechte licht grückt wurde. anscheinend haben sich da wieder einige dinge verselbstständigt  nun gut, einen fehler machen ist eine sache, ihn wiederholen eine andere 

wie sieht's denn eigentlich mit saison angrillen aus? das abgrillen haben wir ja nun letztes jahr geschlabbert. was meint ihr?


----------



## aleuchte (26. März 2009)

Tour ist drin

Habt 1 woche  für Änderungen ! Kostet aber

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aleuchte (26. März 2009)

HLC's
Wie sieht es mit diesem Sonntag aus ?

Wetter sollte wieder besser werden
Alex


----------



## -Jens (26. März 2009)

@Alex. am 05.04.09 bin ich dabei:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8081
dieses Wochenende ist bei mir leider schlecht, sonst immer gerne.

@Susanne: freut mich das wir uns dann auch mal auf dem Fahrrad trefffen.

@Thomas: das angrillen sollten wir mal fest in Angriff nehmen, sonst gehts uns da wie mit dem abgrillen 

@all: wer hat Interesse am 05.04 gemeinsam von Neunkirchen nach Seelscheid zu fahren ???

Gruß jens


----------



## Seelrider (29. März 2009)

Servus Zusammen,

schön das eine Tour am 05.04.09 ab Seelscheid gesetzt worden ist. Wie bereits einigen bekannt, kann ich am 05.04 nicht mitfahren, sonst hätte ich selber eine Tour ab Seelscheid gesetzt.

Thema: "Angrillen" Ich unterstütze gerne den guten Vorschlag. Wie ist es mit dem Wochenende zwischen 1.05 und 03.05.

Noch eine kurzer Hinweis für den 05.04. Ich war vor einer Woche nach einer langen "MTB-Pause" im Naafbachtal biken. Eine wichtige Verbindungsbrücke über den Naafbach ist nicht mehr befahrbar und begehbar (Einsturzgefahr). Die Brücke liegt grob zwischen Wahlen und Hausdorp.

Rollt mit den Rädern, und rutscht nicht auf der Hose.
SEELRIDER


----------



## Dart (29. März 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

nach langer Abstinenz muss ich mich auch endlich mal wieder melden. Seit Neujahr hatte ich ständig mit Erkältungen und Durchfall zu kämpfen und habe nur 2 - 3 auf dem Bike gesessen. Aber am 5.4. will ich dann wieder dabei sein. Danke schonmal an Alex für das Tourangebot.

Angrillen Anfang Mai wäre Klasse, uns wäre der Sonntag am liebsten. Mein Vorschlag für einen Ort zum Grillen wäre der Grillplatz mit Hütte "Grube Eleonore" des Männerchores in Mohlscheid. Dort soll auch eine Toilette sein. Hier der Link zu deren Internetseite:

http://www.bmc-mohlscheid.de/html/platzanlage.html

Von dort könnte ja noch eine kleine Tour durchs Naafbachtal gestartet werden.

Bei Interesse würde ich den BMC einmal anmailen.

Bitte Kommentare oder andere Vorschläge

Gruß Jörg


----------



## fusselhirn (30. März 2009)

Dart schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Angrillen Anfang Mai wäre Klasse, uns wäre der Sonntag am liebsten. Mein Vorschlag für einen Ort zum Grillen wäre der Grillplatz mit Hütte "Grube Eleonore" des Männerchores in Mohlscheid. Dort soll auch eine Toilette sein. Hier der Link zu deren Internetseite:
> 
> http://www.bmc-mohlscheid.de/html/platzanlage.html



Hi Jörg, das Wochenende paßt auch für den Wies-Clan. In Sachen Location hatte ich den Grillplatz in Much im Kopf. Der ist aber ziemlich prominent und dementsprechend nich ganz einfach zu bekommen. Aus meiner Sicht sollten wir versuchen  Mohlscheid fest zu zurren.

schönen Wochenstart
Thomas


----------



## Richyeva (30. März 2009)

Der Sonntag könnte bei uns auch passen. Jedoch fänd ich es Sinnvoller, falls wir an diesem Tag überhaupt eine Tour fahren, diese vor dem Grillen zu starten. Mit vollem Bauch fährt es sich bekanntlicher weise nicht gut!

Ach so,
in Neunkirchen Eischeid gibt es auch noch einen schönen Grillplatz, diesen kann man ebenfalls mieten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Jens (31. März 2009)

Guten Abend Liebe Gemeinde!

Mir passt der Termin auch. 
Bei der Findung der Örtlichkeit sind gute Vorschläge gefallen, die mir alle zusagen, da will ich mich garnicht weiter einmischen.
Ein gemütliches Treffen zum grillen wäre mir allerdings ohne biken lieber. Anreise mit Bike und Grillgut ist umständlich und macht die Sache unnötig kompliziert, 
außerdem habe ich auch ohne körperliche Betätigung immer guten Hunger  Was meint Ihr denn ?

Gruß Jens


----------



## Susy (31. März 2009)

Hi Ihr Lieben!

Thomas hat zwar für den 03.05. für den Wies-Clan zugesagt. Da bei uns in der Familie aber am 01.05. noch ein 60. Geburtstag aussteht, muss ich noch klären, wann dieser gefeiert werden soll. Ich hoffe aber, dass es passt!

@ Richy & Eva: Ich hoffe, Ihr seid beide am Sonntag dabei! Eva muss mich doch unterstützen!!!!!! Außerdem bin ich noch nie mit Eva gefahren. Das muss sich doch unbedingt mal ändern!

@ Jens: Es freut mich auch, dass wir es endlich mal schaffen, zusammen zu fahren. Die Sache mit dem Angrillen sehe ich genau wie Du: Anreise ohne Bike. Dafür aber mit Kindern und Grillgepäck ;-)))) Und wir können ja auch mal eine Familientour anvisieren. Hätte doch auch mal was ... Können wir ja Sonntag mal besprechen.

Zu den Grillplätzen: Ich finde alle gut. Ich schließe mich Euch an. Interessant finde ich, dass es auch in Eischeid einen Grillplatz gibt. Zur Info: Es gibt da auch noch einen Grillplatz mit wunderschönem Panorama: Mit Jörg Rohland waren wir vor ca. 2 (?) Jahren mal dort. Der war zwar schwer zu erreichen, dafür aber wunderschön. Allerdings weiß ich leider nicht mehr, wo das war. Da müssten Jörg oder Thomas mein Gedächtnis auffrischen...

Liebe Grüße
Susanne


----------



## bibi1952 (2. April 2009)

Hallo,
komme am Sonntag bei wildern?
Vielleicht lerne ich noch was neues.
VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (5. April 2009)

an alle HLC`ler,
schöne Tour heute
VG Werner


----------



## Dart (5. April 2009)

Vielen Dank an alle Mitbiker von heute, hat viel Spass gemacht. Besonders habe ich mich über die Mädels gefreut, die sich nicht unter kriegen ließen.

Gruß  Anja + Jörg


----------



## fusselhirn (6. April 2009)

hallo zusammen,

der sonntag war eine sehr schöne mischung aus allem was spaßt macht:

-- prima strecke
-- ein paar neue gesichter
-- wahl der strecke und pace in einer form, daß alle mitkommen konnten

anscheinend ist es uns gelungen, die ursprüngliche idee der "1.sonntag im monat touren" wieder aufleben zu lassen 

bis die tage (spätestens beim angrillen


----------



## AnjaR (6. April 2009)

Die Tour gestern hat echt Spass gemacht, da zwar genug technische Passagen dabei waren, damit jeder seinen Spass hatte, diese aber für alle trotzdem gut fahrbar waren. Besonderer Dank an Susy und Birgit für die weibliche Unterstützung gegen die sonst immer geballte Männerkraft. Ich hoffe, dass wir das jetzt öfter schaffen. Dadurch kam wie Fussel schon sagte der Gedanke der "1. Sonntag-im-Monat-Tour" wieder durch und der Druck (Tempo) wurde doch etwas rausgenommen.
Daher danke an alle Fahrer für Eure Rücksichtnahme.
Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour.
Gruß Anja


----------



## fusselhirn (7. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

nach der letzten Tour hat sich der 03. Mai als "Angrill-Event-Taking-Place-Most-Popular-As-Well-As-Probable-Day" herausschälen können. Als Location wurde der Vorschlag von Dart aufgegriffen (Mohlscheid). Das Ganze geht für eine Spende in Höhe von 50,- Euronen über den Tresen.

Ich schlage vor, daß wir das Thema hiermit wie beschrieben festzurren. Gegenstimmen? Zustimmungen?


----------



## Richyeva (7. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
der Vorschlag geht unserer seits I.O. Welche Uhrzeit habt ihr den gedacht?


----------



## -Jens (7. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
 schön das wir einen passenden Ort und Tag gefunden haben, die Uhrzeit sollten wir auch noch festlegen.
Von meiner Seite aus spricht nichts dagegen es fest zu machen.
Wie sieht es mit der Bezahlung aus ?
Soll jeder 5  an Dart überweisen, in Briefmarken zuschicken oder wird das an Ort und Stelle geregelt ?

Gruß Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fusselhirn (7. April 2009)

startgebühr: wegen mir sammlung vor ort unter anwesenden.

startzeitpunkt: eintrudeln ab 12:00 Uhr

fleisch: jeder für sich selbst

salate, baguette etc: gemeinsam nachdem klar ist, wieviele teilnehmen, umlage aus meiner sicht nicht erforderlich

getränke: gemeinsam, beschaffung gern durch mich, bezahlung durch umlage unter den anwesenden

grillkohle: gemeinsam, beschaffung gern durch mich, dann bezahlung durch umlage unter den anwesenden. wenn sich 3-4 edle spender finden, können wir es auch damit bewenden (umlage aus meiner sicht dann nicht erforderlich)


----------



## Susy (7. April 2009)

Ich stimme Thomas (Fusselhirn) zu. Einen Salat kann ich gerne machen und ihn (ohne Umlage auf die Teilnehmer) zusteuern. Auch 2-3 geschnittene Paprika sollten kein Problem sein ;-))

Und noch ein Kommentar zur Sonntags-Tour: Die Tour hat mir total Spaß gemacht. Sofern wir für die Sonntags-Touren einen Babysitter finden, werde ich auch häufiger mit dabei sein. Es war echt schön!!

Gruß
Susanne


----------



## Dart (8. April 2009)

Schön, dass die Tour gut angekommen ist.

Den Grillplatz in Mohlscheid werde ich heute Abend fest machen. Die Umlage klären wir dann am Grilltag selbst. Alle anderen Vorschläge sind in Ordnung.

Zum Sarten wäre 12:00 - 13:00 Uhr OK. Wer lust hat, kann sich ja vorher (9:00 Uhr ???) schon dort für eine kleine Tour einfinden. Der Platz ist gut mit dem Auto zu erreichen und man kann von dort prima ins Naafbachtal oder an die Agger fahren.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## aleuchte (8. April 2009)

Dear all,

We would like to confirm our humble attendance at the "Abgrill" event
(What the fuc........ is that ? ). Additionally we shall bring a bottle or 2 and some grub.
We still have some cash left over and could contribute a penny or two as well.

Spass muss sein


Alex


----------



## fusselhirn (9. April 2009)

aleuchte schrieb:


> Dear all,
> 
> We would like to confirm our humble attendance at the "Abgrill" event
> (What the fuc........ is that ? ). Additionally we shall bring a bottle or 2 and some grub.



Grubs? aber die platzen doch immer so blöde auf beim grillen. dann haben wir den ganzen jietsch am ende auf den steaks 

wo wir gerade dabei sind: Deine bessere hälfte hat hervorragend performed auf der tour. und auch mit dem downhill hätte es geklappt, wenn Sie nicht immer die bikes von ihrem macker auf-fahren müßte


----------



## aleuchte (10. April 2009)

Fussel,
Danke brauche wieder ein neues wusste nicht mehr wehm Ich mein Altes gegeben hatte.

@ all,
Soll Ich den Grill Termin eintragen oder machst du das Jörg ?
Gibt es ein Bild von der Hütte ?
Ist die das ?
Sind  Bänke & Tische vorhanden ?

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?sour...d=107638045679428556934.0004672ee24bbfede96fe


Also mache Ich schon mal den Anfang:
Angemeldet:Alex, Birgit, Kai & Tim
Grillgut bringen wir für unsere Sippe selber mit.
Einen Salat machen wir auch, sollten aber nicht alle mit Nudelsalat (Light) auftauchen weil den machen wir schon.
Hab auch noch diverses Camping Zeug falls was gebraucht wird.

Alex & co.


----------



## fusselhirn (10. April 2009)

aleuchte schrieb:


> Fussel,
> 
> @ all,
> Soll Ich den Grill Termin eintragen oder machst du das Jörg ?
> ...



siehe auch post von Dart

http://www.bmc-mohlscheid.de/html/platzanlage.html


----------



## Dart (12. April 2009)

Hi Zusammen,

viele Grüße aus Wagrain. Bei schönstem Wetter mache n wir hier gerade richtig Höhenmeter. Am Samstag 5770 m und heute schlappe 4970 noch dazu. Mal sehen was bis Freitag noch alles dazu kommt.

Den Grillplatz habe ich fest gemacht, dem Season Opening steht somit nichts im Weg.

Viele Grüße bei 20°C auf der Pist auch von Anja
Jörg


----------



## Seelrider (17. April 2009)

Servus Zusammen,

bin aus dem Schnee heimgekehrt und freue mich jetzt auf die Ausflüge mit dem MTB. Wir kommen natürlich gerne auch am 03.05.2009 zum "Angrillen". 

Danke an Jörg(Dart) für die Reservierung des Grillplatzes.

SEELRIDER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Jens (21. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen !

Für morgen Mittwoch den 22.04 haben wir eine Feierabendrunde geplant, 
Treffpunkt ist der Feldweg vor der Firma Hoja-Holz in Neunkirchen-Seelscheid um 17 Uhr. 
Für alle die aus Richtung Neunkirchen kommen ist Treffunkt Lidl Neunkirchen um 16:30 für die gemeinsame Anfahrt. 
Bis jetzt fahren nach mündlicher Zusage Alex, Richy und Jörg mit.
Da fährt doch bestimmt noch jemand mit !!! ???

Gruß Jens


----------



## Dickertrix (22. April 2009)

Tach auch zusammen,
ja ich lebe noch.....Würde ja gerne mitfahren aber um 17:00 Uhr muss ich noch für mein Geld arbeiten. Eure Jobs hätte ich gerne- um die Zeit schon Feierabend Schöne Tour


----------



## -Jens (22. April 2009)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> Tach auch zusammen,
> ja ich lebe noch.....Würde ja gerne mitfahren aber um 17:00 Uhr muss ich noch für mein Geld arbeiten. Eure Jobs hätte ich gerne- um die Zeit schon Feierabend Schöne Tour



... na dann wollen wir Dir mal nicht noch eine lange Nase machen, außerdem habe ich selber 6 Jahre bis 19 Uhr gearbeitet und weiss wie das ist. 
Aber das Du immer so lange unterwegs bist, liegt bestimmt auch an der Trikot-Werbung, die wir für Winfried Kuntz und seine LVM-Versicherung fahren,
die guckt selbst mit Rucksack hinten noch gut sichtbar unten raus ! 
Wir können gerne mal tauschen, dann hättest Du früher frei und ich Dein Geld, da würd ich mir direkt ein neues Rad kaufen ! 

Gruß Jens


----------



## Sueßstoff (22. April 2009)

ich würde mich sehr gerne heute anschliessen...  17 uhr beim hoja holz am wirtschaftsweg...? ich kenne dort kein feldweg 

gruss
frank


----------



## -Jens (22. April 2009)

Hallo Frank !

Von Neunkirchen kommend (Wahnbachtalstraße) geht es vor der Firma Hoja links den Berg hoch (Talstraße) dort gegenüber die schmale Straße ist gemeint.
Hoffe der eingefügte Link funktioniert, dann sollte es klar sein.
http://speedmap.ga-bonn.de/GA/seite...76&PHPSESSID=8bcdac1c51b2809efd790a2cb949ac57

Gruß Jens


----------



## Sueßstoff (22. April 2009)

okay... dann bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aleuchte (23. April 2009)

Hallo Fahren Morgen Freitag wieder eine Spontane Tour:
Treffen Neunkirchen ca 16:30 Lidl (Jens & Jörg) oder
um 17:00
Wald/Feld Weg Hoja Holz 17:00 Geplant is Heckberg.
Ca 2 STUNDEN

So muss ein Quickie sein !!!

Siehe Termine
Alex


----------



## Sueßstoff (24. April 2009)

jungs, etwas später zu starten wäre prima, dann denke ich würden auch mehr leute mitfahren können... also dann bis zum nächsten mal ...

g
frank


----------



## -Jens (24. April 2009)

aleuchte schrieb:


> Hallo Fahren Morgen Freitag wieder eine Spontane Tour:
> Treffen Neunkirchen ca 16:30 Lidl (Jens & Jörg) oder
> um 17:00
> Wald/Feld Weg Hoja Holz 17:00 Geplant is Heckberg.
> ...



Unser Doppel-Null Agent ist hier also für die Quickies zuständig, so so 
Dann bis nachher 

Jens


----------



## Sir John (24. April 2009)

Salü, schade aber da bin ich leider noch Geldverdienen......ihr habs gut 

Gruß


----------



## aleuchte (25. April 2009)

Na Ja zum schluss war es  doch nur der Jens und ich die  ca 3 Stunden 920 hm & 50 km gefahren sind. Der Heck war ganz schön allerdings sind unsere leistungs Kapazitäten ziemlich auseinander . Überlege ob es sich noch lohnt hier zu Posten. Zum Grillen haben sich ja auch nicht viel HLC gemeldet nur der Kern und das nicht mit viel Anteilnahme.
Es wird wohl so sein wie immer in letzter Minute wild organisiert
Schade  

Alex


----------



## -Jens (25. April 2009)

aleuchte schrieb:


> Na Ja zum schluss war es  doch nur der Jens und ich die  ca 3 Stunden 920 hm & 50 km gefahren sind. Der Heck war ganz schön allerdings sind unsere leistungs Kapazitäten ziemlich auseinander . Überlege ob es sich noch lohnt hier zu Posten. Zum Grillen haben sich ja auch nicht viel HLC gemeldet nur der Kern und das nicht mit viel Anteilnahme.
> Es wird wohl so sein wie immer in letzter Minute wild organisiert
> Schade
> 
> Alex



Hallo Alex, 
war eine echt schöne Tour die wir doch harmonisch gefahren sind?  Oder hab ich was verpasst?  
17 Uhr in der Woche, da kann man nicht mit einem Ansturm rechnen. Wenn Du vier mal alleine gefahren bist, 
dann lohnt es sich nicht mehr zu posten, keinen falschen Unmut bitte. Ich denke wir sollten mal außerhalb des 1. Sonntag im Monat wieder eine schöne ausgiebige Tour setzten. Im letzten Jahr waren da auch ein paar tolle Sachen mit hoher Beteiligung dabei. Ich würde es ja gerne machen, doch habe ich schlechte Routen-Kenntnisse und besitze auch keinen Garmin. In diesem Forum verschwinden die Einträge halt auch relativ schnell auf eine zurück liegende Seite = aus den Augen aus dem Sinn. Auf der HighLifeCruiser Seite wäre es ein eigenes Thema zu dem man immer wieder anknüpfen kann. Vom Kern haben sich einige zu dem Termin geäußert, es ist nur etwas verstreut! Werde es mal zusammen fassen.

Besten Gruß Jens


----------



## -Jens (25. April 2009)

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?sourc...ee24bbfede96fe
http://www.bmc-mohlscheid.de/html/platzanlage.html

Fleisch und Getränke jeder für sich !
Teilnehmer bis jetzt:
Jörg und Anja R.
Susanne, Thomas, Fionn W. mit Salat ? 1 Sack Grillkohle
Alex, Birgit, Kai & Tim L. mit Nudelsalat light
Thomas W. mit Familie
Eva und Richy C.
Jörg R.
Jens H. mit Schichtsalat, Baguette, 1 Sack Grillkohle und Anzünder

Für weitere Teilnehmer oder Änderungen diesen Beitrag bitte fortführen und ergänzen oder ändern.

Gruß Jens


----------



## aleuchte (26. April 2009)

Hi Jens ist vieleicht etwas streng rübergekommen aber hat mit dir nichts zu tun.
Plannen wir  (wer will ) eine Tour  am Grilltag ? Geht das überhaupt logisitsch / zeitlich ?
Alte HLC Seite tut sich nichts mehr 

Alex


----------



## Sir John (26. April 2009)

salü, ich habe mich bzgl Grillen noch nicht geäußert weil ich/wir eher spontan kommen müssten. Habe sehr viel arbeit und fahre an den Wochenenden ständig Rennen.

Ansonsten würde ich gerne mal wieder ne Tour mitfahren, doch ausser Jens meldet sich ja keiner mehr.....Davon ab ist für mich 17uhr einfach nicht machbar.

Was die Seite angeht: wir können ja wieder wechseln nur denke ich das es bestimmt wieder trouble geben würde.
ich habe auch gehört das Herr Haupt wohl wieder eine Rückkehr plant.....ohne Worte, aber vieleicht pflegt er die Seite dann wieder....


Also Gruß Daniel


----------



## aleuchte (26. April 2009)

Was Is den eine Gute Zeit in Der woche ?
Sir John & Süßstoff würden lieber später in der Woche ca 18:00 ?
Mann kann/soll sich einfach melden hier und vorschläge machen .
Das spontane ist manchmal am schönsten wie mit Jens aber wenn keiner davon weiss oder die uhrzeit stimmt nicht funct. es auch nicht.Hier sollten alle (ICH AUCH) sich mal einen ruck geben.
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aleuchte (26. April 2009)

War heute mal bei der Grillhütte !

http://picasaweb.google.de/aleuchte/Grillplatz_Mohlscheid?feat=directlink

Bilder vom zustand  Sollten etwas zum Reinigen mitbringen. Ist nach dem
Winter etwas heruntergekommen und sieht verwahrlost aus !
Der Butler in Album gehört NICHT dazu 
Papier_Tischdecken  Sitzunterlagen   ?





Alex


----------



## Dart (27. April 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich lebe auch noch, bin halt nicht ein Forum Junkie.

An den Feierabendtouren konnte ich leider zu den bisher geposteten Zeiten nicht teilnehmen. Durch die Woche kann ich meine Bikeaktivitäten nur auf spontane Touren beschränken. Mein Job lässt mich selten zu meinem regulären Feierabend vom Schreibtisch. So kann ich mich nur an den Sonntagstouren beteiligen, wobei dort auch die Familie ein Wort mitzureden hat.

So, nun zum Grillen. Also als verwahrlost würde ich den Platz nicht beschreiben. Am Sonntag war ich gemeinsam mit Seelrider am Platz und fand den Platz eigentlich ganz in Ordnung. Heute habe ich mit dem Ansprechpartner vom BMC gesprochen, um den Termin zur Schlüsselübergabe für den Toilettencontainer abzustimmen. Dabei erklärte er mir, dass am Platz kein Grillrost für die Feuerstelle sei, aber ein Gasgrill (inkl. Gas) zur freien Verfügung steht. Falls jemand einen Schwenkgrill hat, wäre das sicher auch keine schlechte Option. Von dem Holz vor Ort können wir uns auch für ein Feuer bedienen.

Wir steuern eine Schüssel Hefeteig (für Stockbrot der großen und kleinen Kinder), Tzatziki und Kräuterbutter bei. Zum Trinken werden wir noch einen Kasten Erdinger Alkoholfrei mitbringen. Zur Sicherheit werden wir noch eine kleine Gasflasche dabei haben.

Am Platz sind 3 - 4 Bierzeltgarnituren vorhanden.

Vorschlag:
Startzeit für nicht-Tourer ab 12:00 Uhr am Platz
Wer eine kleine Tour vorne weg zum Appetit holen braucht, trifft sich um 10:00 Uhr am Platz. Dann wird eine gemütliche Runde über die Trails des Naafbachtals gefahren.

Nicht-Tourer tragen sich bitte hier im Thread ein, für die Tourer habe ich einen Post in den Terminen angelegt. -> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8304

Dienstag und Mittwoch bin ich unterwegs, aber Anja hält mich über die Aktivitäten hier auf dem laufenden.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Seelrider (1. Mai 2009)

Servus,

Schwenkgrill können wir mitbringen. Wenn ihr in Mohlscheid seit, rechts nach Schlichenbach (siehe Foto DSCF3380.jpg) abbiegen. Nach ca. 300 m liegt der Grillplatz links an der Straße. 

Der Vorschlag mit 10:00 Uhr kurze Ausfahrt, ab 12:00 Uhr allgemeines Grillen  von Dart finde ich i.O.

Bis Sonntag
SEELRIDER


----------



## fusselhirn (1. Mai 2009)

Seelrider schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Schwenkgrill können wir mitbringen. Wenn ihr in Mohlscheid seit, rechts nach Schlichenbach (siehe Foto DSCF3380.jpg) abbiegen. Nach ca. 300 m liegt der Grillplatz links an der Straße.
> 
> ...



Halli Hallo, wir hatten vor einen Säulengrill ranzuschaffen, denn die Gas-Nummer ist des Angrillens nun wirklich nicht würdig. Mitradeln werden wir nicht, Vivienne ist definitiv noch zu lütt. Wir werden mit dem Bulli anrücken, da kann man einen Grill einfach reinstellen. Der Schwenkgrill ist meinem Säulengrill aber definitv überlegen. Sollte es Transportprobleme geben einfach melden, ich sammle das Teil dann auf dem Weg zum Grillplatz ein.

bis Sonntag, wir freuen uns


----------



## Seelrider (1. Mai 2009)

Unser Schwenkgrill ist nicht besonders groß, deshalb könnte ein zusätzlicher Säulengrill (??) doch nicht schaden.

Bis denn


----------



## Sueßstoff (2. Mai 2009)

in der woche wäre 18 uhr bei mir perfekt... wird kommende woche gefahren ? wenn gibt mir ne kurze info....danke frank


----------



## fusselhirn (2. Mai 2009)

Sueßstoff schrieb:


> in der woche wäre 18 uhr bei mir perfekt... wird kommende woche gefahren ? wenn gibt mir ne kurze info....danke frank



kommende woche ist bei mir schlecht, da ich fast die ganze woche auf dienstreise in prag bin. die woche darauf könnte aber klappen. startpunkt wäre dann allerdings bonn.


----------



## fusselhirn (2. Mai 2009)

Seelrider schrieb:


> Unser Schwenkgrill ist nicht besonders groß, deshalb könnte ein zusätzlicher Säulengrill (??) doch nicht schaden.
> 
> Bis denn



ok, dann schleppen wir auch noch den säulengrilll ran. ich freu mich


----------



## Seelrider (2. Mai 2009)

Thomas, so wichtig ist der Säulengrill nicht, es ist ja auch noch der Gasgrill im Einsatz.
Da wir unseren Schwenkgrill seit langer Zeit nicht mehr benutzen, fehlt es an Kohle. Jörg (Dart) wollte mal nachschauen und seine Bestände mitbringen. Jörg und Anja kommen aber erst heute Abend aus dem Sauerland wieder zurück, deshalb besteht hier noch eine gewisse Unsicherheit.
Eine stille Reserve wäre sicherlich nicht schlecht.

SEELRIDER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (2. Mai 2009)

So, jetzt sind wir auf die Zielgerade zum Season-Opening-Angrillen eingebogen. Ich hoffe anhand der Beschreibung von Seelrider kann jeder den Grillplatz finden. Falls es doch Probleme gibt, hier meine Handy Nr.: null-eins-sechs-drei-acht-neun-zwo-vier-acht-null-sechs.

Für alle Kohle-Fans habe ich auch noch einen Schwenkgrill im Wagen liegen, wir sollten dann genügend Varianten haben.

Also, dann bis morgen um 12:00 Uhr am Platz in Mohlscheid.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dart (2. Mai 2009)

Da für die Tour vor weg sich außer Anja und mir nur noch Süßstoff eingetragen hat, möchte ich diese Tour gerne absagen. Anja hätte leider sowieso nicht mit fahren können und so wären wir nur zu zweit.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Sueßstoff (3. Mai 2009)

Dart schrieb:


> Da für die Tour vor weg sich außer Anja und mir nur noch Süßstoff eingetragen hat, möchte ich diese Tour gerne absagen. Anja hätte leider sowieso nicht mit fahren können und so wären wir nur zu zweit.
> 
> Gruß Jörg


kann ich verstehen.... hoffe wir sehen uns dennoch bald bei einer tour


----------



## Sueßstoff (3. Mai 2009)

wer mag am dienstag 05.05.09 um 17.45 uhr ab Hoja Holz (wirtschaftsweg) Neunkichen-seelscheid eine runde nach drabenderhöhe und zurück zu fahren ???

g


----------



## Dart (4. Mai 2009)

Hi Süßstoff,

passt mir leider von der Zeit nicht, die Woche über lässt mich mein Job erst frühestens um 18:00 Uhr zu Hause sein.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Sueßstoff (5. Mai 2009)

werde heute doch nicht wegen dem wetter eine runde drehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dickertrix (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo und Grüß Gott,
zwei Fragen @ all:
Wie war Grillen, hoffe Frau Esch hat mich entschuldigt.
War nicht mal im Raum, daß wir wieder auf unsere " HOMEpage " zurück gehen?
Gruß,
der Heilige


----------



## -Jens (8. Mai 2009)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> Hallo und Grüß Gott,
> zwei Fragen @ all:
> Wie war Grillen, hoffe Frau Esch hat mich entschuldigt.
> War nicht mal im Raum, daß wir wieder auf unsere " HOMEpage " zurück gehen?
> ...



Moin Winnie,

Grillen war gut, das Wetter hätte etwas besser sein können, war aber noch ok. Der Sonnenschein war sicherlich von Dir als Heiligkeit für die Kommunion,
auf der Du warst reserviert, ja Du warst  entschuldigt. 
Ob es im Raum Stand, das wir wieder auf die alte Homepage gehen, weiss ich nicht genau. Alle oder keiner, das ist das Problem. Wäre gern dabei!

Gruß Jens


----------



## Sir John (12. Mai 2009)

-Jens schrieb:


> Moin Winnie,
> 
> Grillen war gut, das Wetter hätte etwas besser sein können, war aber noch ok. Der Sonnenschein war sicherlich von Dir als Heiligkeit für die Kommunion,
> auf der Du warst reserviert, ja Du warst  entschuldigt.
> ...



Ich verstehe immernoch nicht wie winni in die Kirche gelassen wurde 

Zum Thema Homepage, ich sehe es wie Jens.... wenn wieder eine Rückkehr ansteht dann sollten alle mit. Ich könnte versuchen mit Alex kontakt auf zu nehmen das er einem Fachkundigen die Rechte überträgt....

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Dickertrix (14. Mai 2009)

Hallooooo, lebt hier noch einer? Hat einer oder mehr Lust auf die X-Hardt 2009? Könnte doch ein lustiger Event werden
Gruß
der heilige


----------



## Dart (14. Mai 2009)

Also ich hätte schon Lust in Gladbach zu rocken. Mal sehen ob Anja auch Spaß d´ran hätte.

Jörg


----------



## Sir John (16. Mai 2009)

moinsen,

www.HighLifecruiser.de

Bis später


----------



## fusselhirn (19. Mai 2009)

halli hallo, da ja nun samstag der gute petrus ein einsehen hatte, sind wir tatsächlich auf unsere 7hills tour gestartet. mit dabei war Jens.

gestartet aus neunkirchen ging es über die drachenschanze zur margarethenhöhe. von dort zuerst auf den lorberg, dann auf die löwenburg, dann zum auge gottes, nach rhöndorf und den drachenfels hinauf. schließlich folgten bunker downhill, bittweg, petersberg und kloster heisterbach. über oberpleis, niederpleis und sieglinde ging es dann wieder nach neunkirchen.

die eckdaten: 105 km, 1970 hm und 6 h 15 min netto fahrzeit. insgesamt haben wir länger gebuarcht als erwartet, aber die trails waren z.T. doch sehr rutschig. der smart sam ist zwar ein super allrounder, mit diesen verhältnissen war er dann aber doch z.T. überfordert.

sinn und zweck der übung war ja nun neben kondition bekommen auch der ausführliche test meines neuen hardtail rahmens, einem author a-gang 9mm. ich kann das teil nur empfehlen. für das geld ist das mächtig viel bike, vor allem in verbindung mit einer all mountain gabel wie der pike.

... und nun also zurück auf die highlifecruiser site? um ehrlich zu sein versteh ich nicht, was sich dadurch ändern soll. wenn es aber der community zuträglich ist, werde ich mich dem nicht versperren.

prima fand ich es hier trotzdem, vielen dank an die macher dieses forums


----------



## Dickertrix (17. August 2009)

Hallo und guten Morgen,
kann mir mal einer sagen was auf der HLC Seite los ist. 
DANKE


----------



## -Jens (17. August 2009)

... man sagt der Alex baut die Seite um, mal gucken was draus wird und wann.
Lass Dich überraschen, wir tun es auch.

Besten Gruß Jens


----------



## Dickertrix (20. August 2009)

....und bis dahin machen wir was Täusche ich mich oder hat das ganze so langsam Auflösungserscheinungen  Kaum einer schreibt, Touren fast keine etc.
Grus, der heilige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Jens (20. August 2009)

... bin kein IT-Spezialist, habe mir aber sagen lassen das eine Umstellung einer Homepage übergangslos funktionieren kann 
... denke da möchte jemand Aufmerksamkeit erhaschen,  was soll man dazu sagen 
Die Sonntags-Touren finden eigentlich  regelmäßig statt und werden auch gepostet wenn die Seite funktioniert 
Ansonsten ist es schon was ruhiger geworden da muss ich Dir recht geben, bei den meisten steht auch ein guter Grund dahinter, hast ja selbst Zuwachs bekommen und bist seit dem selten auf dem Rad gesehen. (find es gut das man trotzdem hin und wieder von Dir hört)
Meiner einer fährt im Moment mehr Rennrad, macht super Spaß bringt Grundlage und Beine. 
Wenn Dir nach Mountainbike fahren zumute ist, schick ne PN und es geht los, nicht das die anderen schuld sind das Du nicht fährst 

Besten Gruß jens


----------



## Dickertrix (20. August 2009)

Hi, wußte nicht das DU RR fährst Sollen wir mal zusammen fahren


----------



## Sir John (21. August 2009)

Morgen ihr Rabaucken,
ich für meinen Teil sitze auch fast nur noch auf dem Rennrad, bekomme zur zeit keine Motivation um mich auf den trecker zu setzen. fahre viel mit dem lieben jens.
@Winni: Wir fahren ziemlich regelmäßig jenach Zeit 4-5x die Woche RR also sag einfach mal bescheid. hast du meine neue Nummer?

Gruß der abtrünnige


----------



## Dickertrix (21. August 2009)

Hi D.,
habe die neue Nummer nicht.
der heilige


----------



## Richyeva (25. August 2009)

Hallo ihr lieben,
ich lass mich auch mal überraschen wie es weiter geht. Ein RR werde ich mir allerdings nicht zu legen, da ich mich auf meinem Trecker viel wohler fühle.(Ist natürlich Ansichtssache). So wie ich das sehe ist die nächste So Tour wieder bei uns in Neunkirchen angesagt, mal sehen ob die HLC er Seite bis dahin wieder offen ist oder nicht. Der Termin wäre dann meines Wissens am 06.09.09 bei uns am Lidel Parkplatz zwischen 10.00 und 11.00 Uhr. (Ich wäre für die mitte ergo 10.30Uhr). Würde mich über eine rege Teilnahme von euch freuen .
Gruss
Richy


----------



## Dickertrix (1. September 2009)

Liebe Leute lasst euch sagen.......Kann mal irgendwer dem Alex Bescheid geben, dass er endlich die Seite fertig machen soll oder er kann sich seine HLC Seite sonst wo hin schieben. Das kann doch echt nicht so lange dauern, ich bin auch selbständig aber so einen 
Zeitaufwand ( arbeitsaufwand ) kann echt keiner haben!!!!! Hätte ich seine Nummer würde ich ihm selbst sagen was das für ein Scheiß ist den er da veranstaltet.


----------



## Richyeva (1. September 2009)

Normal ist das nicht, (Wird Zeit das sich was bewegt)
Das ist sein bekanntes Zuverlässigkeitsproblemm. Die Nr. hab ich leider auch nicht, da ich keinen Kontakt zu ihm hab. Fährt der Überhaupt noch Fahrrad? Scheinbar geht ihm das wohl alles am A.... vorbei. Solang die Seite zu ist, müssen wir uns wohl oder übel hier drüber verständigen. Bis bald mal
Gruss
Richy


----------



## Andreas-MTB (1. September 2009)

Richyeva schrieb:


> Solang die Seite zu ist, müssen wir uns wohl oder übel hier drüber verständigen. Bis bald mal
> Gruss
> Richy



Wundert mich sehr. Eine bessere und weitreichendere Community als hier kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen. Der Informationsfluss, bezogen auf die nahe Region/Rhein-Sieg Kreis, ist doch sensationell!


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. September 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Wundert mich sehr. Eine bessere und weitreichendere Community als hier kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen. Der Informationsfluss, bezogen auf die nahe Region/Rhein-Sieg Kreis, ist doch sensationell!



sehe ich genau so Andi .



Richyeva schrieb:


> .... So wie ich das sehe ist die nächste So Tour wieder bei uns in Neunkirchen angesagt, mal sehen ob die HLC er Seite bis dahin wieder offen ist oder nicht. Der Termin wäre dann meines Wissens am 06.09.09 bei uns am Lidel Parkplatz zwischen 10.00 und 11.00 Uhr. (Ich wäre für die mitte ergo 10.30Uhr). Würde mich über eine rege Teilnahme von euch freuen .
> Gruss
> Richy



An der Tour diesen Sonntag hätte ich interesse , aber wie lange geht das denn auch km und hm wären nicht schlecht zu wissen 
Also wer macht( von den highlifecruisern)  einen LMB Eintrag ( jetzt wo es wieder da ist )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richyeva (1. September 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Wundert mich sehr. Eine bessere und weitreichendere Community als hier kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen. Der Informationsfluss, bezogen auf die nahe Region/Rhein-Sieg Kreis, ist doch sensationell!




Ist Natürlich ne gewohnheitssache, hab ja nicht gesagt, das dieses Forum hinsichtlich zu unserem negativ zu bewerten sei. .


----------



## Delgado (1. September 2009)

So wie bei den HLCs die Post abgeht könntet Ihr Eure Kommunikation über Steintafeln führen


----------



## Richyeva (1. September 2009)

An der Tour diesen Sonntag hätte ich interesse , aber wie lange geht das denn auch km und hm wären nicht schlecht zu wissen 
Also wer macht( von den highlifecruisern)  einen LMB Eintrag ( jetzt wo es wieder da ist ) [/quote]

Tour ist eingetragen,
meist sind unsere Touren eher spontan und offen für neue Trails und Berge, daher lässt sich deine Frage mit Hm und Km leider nur sehr schwer bis gar nicht beantworten. Zumahl nicht jeder von uns ein Garmin oder ähnliches besitzt, wo man diese Daten genau ablesen könnte.
MFG
Richy


----------



## Andreas-MTB (1. September 2009)

Schon klar, aber allgemein gesehen ist der Horizont doch hier viel weiter. Nicht nur auf die Touren bezogen, sondern auch wegen der Gleichgesinnten. Kollege Kettenfresser und sein Team z.B., absoluter Publikumsmagnet und Frauenversteher was Touren anbelangt. Lernt mal paar Leute kennen und kommt aus der Anonymität heraus, ihr werdet überrascht sein wie vielseitig und freundschaftlich unser Bezirk nebst Sportlern ist.


----------



## ultra2 (1. September 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> ...ihr werdet überrascht sein wie vielseitig und freundschaftlich unser Bezirk nebst Sportlern ist.



Sein kann.


----------



## Richyeva (1. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> So wie bei den HLCs die Post abgeht könntet Ihr Eure Kommunikation über Steintafeln führen



 da hast du leider Recht, derzeit ist bei uns nicht sonderlich viel los.
Aber keine SORGE , ab und an treffen wir uns schon mal und fahren ne kleine Runde durchs Dorf  (obwohl es Online nicht so aussieht).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (1. September 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Sein kann.


Achja, ich vergaß den Jens, einer aus unserer Randgruppe


----------



## Richyeva (1. September 2009)

Wir sind für alles offen


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. September 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9039

Nicht schlecht nur wie schnell ist den das Tempo mittel also ich fahre eher gemütlich


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. September 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber allgemein gesehen ist der Horizont doch hier viel weiter. Nicht nur auf die Touren bezogen, sondern auch wegen der Gleichgesinnten. ......... Lernt mal paar Leute kennen und kommt aus der Anonymität heraus, ihr werdet überrascht sein wie vielseitig und freundschaftlich unser Bezirk nebst Sportlern ist.



-Besser hätte ich es nicht beschreiben können 



Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Kollege Kettenfresser und sein Team z.B., absoluter Publikumsmagnet und Frauenversteher was Touren anbelangt



- Das geht ja runter wie Öl


----------



## Richyeva (1. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9039
> 
> Nicht schlecht nur wie schnell ist den das Tempo mittel also ich fahre eher gemütlich



Den gesamtem Bild angepasst, d.h. wir fahren in dem Tempo des langsamsten (sozial gerecht ) Abhetzen tut sich bei uns in der Regel keiner. Nur mit 10h/km an der Sieg entlang wollte ich auch nicht fahren. Aber es soll ja auch ne Sonntagstour werden und kein Marathon.


----------



## ultra2 (1. September 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Achja, ich vergaß den Jens, einer aus unserer Randgruppe



Aber sowas vom am Rand.


----------



## Sir John (2. September 2009)

Salü @all: Ich denke das wir einfach nicht die Poster vor dem herrn sind und das meiste übers Handy läuft.Soweit ich das beurteilen kann sind wir beruflich alle ziemlich eingebunden und fahren  zwar sehr oft aber spontan. Natürlich ist die Seite hier das mega ding, da wollen wir auch nichts gegen. Die hlc Page entstand auch eher in einer Zeit in der wir ziemlich heftig auf Rennen ect unterwegs waren und dadurch auf den gesellschaftstouren oft etwas....naja angefeindet und fehlverstanden wurden. Die Leistungsklassen waren oft stark unterschiedlich. Mittlerweile habe ich mich für meinen Teil augetobt und habe kein Problem mich auf ner Tour an dem Gro der Fahrer zu orientieren. wie gesagt ich bin kein viel schreiber und verbringe die Zeit lieber auf dem Bike als an der Tastatur.

Also freuen wir uns einfach mal auf die gemeinsamen Touren und haben spass auf den Trails.

Bis bald 
Daniel


----------



## Dart (5. September 2009)

Hi,

leider können Anja und ich am Sonntag bei der Tour nicht mitfahren, wünschen Euch aber viel spaß.

CU on the trails
Jörg


----------



## Sir John (6. September 2009)

Moin Ihr Racker,
sorry das ich heut nicht mit bin, aaabber mich hat eine schwere Männergrippe heimgesucht. habe es gestern schon gemerkt aber dachte ich könnte heut morgen fahren :-( war keider nix zu machen.

@Winni: hatte mein Handy noch lautlos und wollte dich dann nicht mehr beim fahren stören.

Das nächste mal kann kommen was will....

Sorry nochmal 

Gruß


----------



## Sir John (8. September 2009)

Salü,
wollte morgen, wenn die erkältung besser ist ein Feierabendründchen auf dem Trekker drehen.

schätze so gg 17.30Uhr.

Hat einer Lust? werde schön ruhig fahren.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (8. September 2009)

Sir John schrieb:


> Salü,
> wollte morgen, wenn die erkältung besser ist ein Feierabendründchen auf dem Trekker drehen.
> 
> schätze so gg 17.30Uhr.
> ...



Hört sich super an , leider kann ich nicht fahre schon im KFL mit.


----------



## Dart (8. September 2009)

Hi,

ich bin Mittwoch und Donnerstag beruflich in Dänemark, kann daher nicht. Vielleicht passt es am Wochenende, aber das kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen.

Viel Spaß auf´m Trekker .

Jörg


----------



## AnjaR (9. September 2009)

Hallo Daniel,
hätte heute bei dem tollen Wetter mit Sicherheit mehr Lust durchs Gelände zu fahren als 5 Stunden im Fitness-Studio zu stehen. Aber Job ist Job. Viel Spaß und fahr für mich ein paar Trails mit.
Gruß Anja


----------



## -Jens (9. September 2009)

Hey Daniel, wie gesimst 16 Uhr und danach grillen  
Gruß Jens


----------



## fusselhirn (17. September 2009)

halli hallo zusammen,

seit dieser woche sind Seelrider und ich von unserer herbst tour zurück. wir hatten mit dem wetter glück und fast 7 tage bestes bike wetter. trotzdem mußten wir immer 2 garnituren klamotten dabei haben, da es auf dem berg denn doch schon ganz schön frisch wurde.

die trails waren allesamt ziemlich technisch, so daß die protektoren mal wieder hochkonjunktur hatten. ich habe mich mittlerweile derart an die dinger gewöhnt, daß ich mich auf kniffeligen abfahrten ohne total unwohl fühle.

natürlich haben wir auch einen tag im bikepark rumgetobt. das fahren dort ist doch sehr anders als in freier wildbahn: die kurven haben meist anlieger und der ein oder andere kleinere drop fügt sich ganz harmonisch in den trail. ausser einem kleinen ausrutscher (bike im anlieger zu früh aufgerichtet) und einem in folge leicht verärgtern daumen sind wir heil geblieben.

endgültig genervt bin ich vom UST system. der rollwiderstand verringert sich zwar dramatisch, aber ich hatte im park den nun mehr vierten fall von plötzlichem total-luft-verlust. die reifenflanke wird bei manchen fahrmanövern anscheinend kurz eingedrückt, der reifen wird aus der felgennut gedrückt und dann hat man schlagartig einen plattfuß. die muddy mary hatte zu diesem zeitpunkt mehr als 2,5 bar, was eigentlich für alles reichen sollte. dementsprechend verabschiede ich mich von dem system (das hope ex823 vorderrad steht dementsprechend zum verkauf).

demnächst auch das ein oder andere bildchen.

bis die tage


----------



## Seelrider (18. September 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

um an Fusselhirn anzuknüpfen, es waren tolle Biketage. 
Leider mussten wir auf unser Hochgebirgstour verzichten. Wir wollten keine Gesetze oder Vorschriften missachten und/oder Strafen riskieren und kehrten unmittelbar vor dem Einstieg in das Massiv um.
Wir machten weiter die Erfahrung, dass die geplante BigMountaintour auch als  Hikingtour recht anstrengend sein kann. Ob wir beiden überhaupt die Tour mit MTBs durchgestanden bzw. abgeschlossen hätten, bleibt so weiter zweifelhaft. 

Wir machten trotzdem schöne Touren und schredderten im Bikepark. Hier einige Fotos von unseren Tagen.






Fussel im Bikepark Wagrain





Fusselhirn am Nazbauer Mittelstation MTB Park Wagrain





Fusselhirn Hiking nicht Biking

Servus
SEELRIDER


----------



## aleuchte (20. September 2009)

Schön mal was zu Hören von euch !
Leider scheint HLC zu Sterben man weiss nicht mehr wo was wer wann überhaupt gepostet wird. Zudem scheinen sich Gruppen zu bilden die für sich fahren da es zu komlpiziert ist etwas zu posten oder haben keine lust mit andern zu fahren. Nicht übel nehmen aber es scheint das das Handy diese Aufgabe übernomen hat.
Die HLC Seite ist ein Witz was A.H. da gemacht hat. Spreche aus erfahrung  das muss nicht sein die paar  ..........(no Comment).
Das kann auch mein Sohn !

So long ! 


Alex


----------



## fusselhirn (20. September 2009)

aleuchte schrieb:


> Schön mal was zu Hören von euch !
> Die HLC Seite ist ein Witz was A.H. da gemacht hat. Spreche aus erfahrung  das muss nicht sein die paar  ..........(no Comment).
> Das kann auch mein Sohn !
> 
> ...



halli hallo zusammen,

dann ist jetzt vielleicht der moment gekommen, wo wir uns entscheiden sollten, wie es weitergehen soll. aus meiner sicht haben wir folgende wahl:

a) die hlc haben sich in zu unterschiedliche richtungen entwickelt. wir sind eben keine truppe mehr von gleich gesinnten - das sollten wir dann eben aktzeptieren und wir bleiben lose per handy in kontakt (oder eben auch nicht)

b) bei allen unterschieden sehen wir uns immer noch als community und wollen die sache nicht einschlafen lassen - dann sollten wir uns überlegen,wie wir eine neue heimat finden und was uns das wert ist. ich könnte mir z.B. sehr gut vorstellen, einen sohnemann zu sponsern, damit er uns eine site baut und betreibt.

wie sieht's aus? was haltet ihr von einem kurzfristigen gedanken austausch im mittendrin diese oder kommende woche donnerstag?

ride on


----------



## Susy (20. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe, dass die HLC-Runde nicht einschläft. Wäre echt zu schade. 

Zum Thema mal wieder eine Runde zusammen fahren ... Ich würde gerne nächste Woche Samstag mal wieder eine Mädels-Runde drehen. Wer hat Lust, mit mir zu fahren? Natürlich sind auch die Herren der Schöpfung gern willkommen!! Aber das Tempo wird natürlich entsprechend gemäßigt sein ...

Gruß Susanne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dickertrix (20. September 2009)

Liebe Leut, ich speche aus meiner Erfahrung: *HLC* stirbt nicht, nur ist es dem ein oder anderen zu blöd was der A.H. da veranstaltet hat. Macht die Seite zu und fertig, was soll der schei....? Da ich so einem nicht hinterher renne, habe ich mir Handynummern besorgt und kurzfristig darüber was abgemacht, logische Folge! Ergo, wir bleiben was wir sind, eine Truppe die sich austauscht und dann die ein oder andere Tages/Mehrtagestour zusammen fährt. Heiraten wollte ich ja keinen von Euch   @ Daniel, sorry es musste raus!  Natürlich sollten wir jemanden finden der eine Seite bastelt und diese dann auch pflegt, gerne ein Sohnemann, nur das darf nicht wieder 100 Jahre dauern wie bei A.H. Solange denke ich sind wir hier bei MTB News gut aufgehoben. Vielleicht ist auch einmal im Monat zusammen radeln zu wenig? So, wenn wir nun alle ma ehrlich sind, wer und wie oft hat denn in jüngster Vergangenheit was gepostet? Es waren nicht viele...... Lassen wir das hinter uns und starten neu durch, *back to HLC-New*....
Also, lasst es Ideen und Meinungen regnen, nur so funktioniert das!!!
Gruss, Winni der heilige


----------



## Sueßstoff (21. September 2009)

susy schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hoffe, dass die hlc-runde nicht einschläft. Wäre echt zu schade.
> 
> ...



würde gerne mitfahren.
Wo ist der treffpunkt ; und wann wird gestartet ?


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. September 2009)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> Liebe Leut, ich speche aus meiner Erfahrung: *HLC* stirbt nicht, nur ist es dem ein oder anderen zu blöd was der A.H. da veranstaltet hat. Macht die Seite zu und fertig, was soll der schei....? Da ich so einem nicht hinterher renne, habe ich mir Handynummern besorgt und kurzfristig darüber was abgemacht, logische Folge! Ergo, wir bleiben was wir sind, eine Truppe die sich austauscht und dann die ein oder andere Tages/Mehrtagestour zusammen fährt. Heiraten wollte ich ja keinen von Euch   @ Daniel, sorry es musste raus!  Natürlich sollten wir jemanden finden der eine Seite bastelt und diese dann auch pflegt, gerne ein Sohnemann, nur das darf nicht wieder 100 Jahre dauern wie bei A.H. Solange denke ich sind wir hier bei MTB News gut aufgehoben. *Vielleicht ist auch einmal im Monat zusammen radeln zu wenig*? So, wenn wir nun alle ma ehrlich sind, wer und wie oft hat denn in jüngster Vergangenheit was gepostet? Es waren nicht viele...... Lassen wir das hinter uns und starten neu durch, *back to HLC-New*....
> Also, lasst es Ideen und Meinungen regnen, nur so funktioniert das!!!
> Gruss, Winni der heilige


Also gerne viel mehr .Wollte immer schon mal mit aber die Zeit hat nie gepasst. 
Außerdem waren(hören sagen) eure Touren immer so schnell  bin eher der Langsame Typ ( wo man sich auch noch unterhalten kann ) . 
Also da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Sueßstoff (21. September 2009)

wer hat lust und zeit abends im raum neunkichen-seelscheid zu radeln ?


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. September 2009)

Sueßstoff schrieb:


> wer hat lust und zeit abends im raum neunkichen-seelscheid zu radeln ?



Habe heute Putztag ( Rad )


----------



## Sueßstoff (21. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Habe heute Putztag ( Rad )




hast doch urlaub kannst den ganzen tag dein bike putzen... und zum abend machen wir es wieder schmutzig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (21. September 2009)

Sueßstoff schrieb:


> hast doch urlaub kannst den ganzen tag dein bike putzen... und zum abend machen wir es wieder schmutzig


 Ne ne heute ist Ruhetag , Donnerstag vielleicht


----------



## -Jens (21. September 2009)

fusselhirn schrieb:


> halli hallo zusammen,
> 
> dann ist jetzt vielleicht der moment gekommen, wo wir uns entscheiden sollten, wie es weitergehen soll. aus meiner sicht haben wir folgende wahl:
> 
> ...


 
Tach zusammen,
Donnerstag ist gut, ob diese oder nächste Woche ist mir gleich.
Denke auch das wir es mal klären sollten, sich einfach mal zu treffen ist doch auch ohne diesen Anlass kein Fehler.
Diese Woche habe ich leider nicht viel Zeit zum Radeln, bzw kann im Vorfeld keine festen Termine zusagen, 
wenn dann springe ich spontan mal drauf. 
@Alex nach dem WE wo Du nicht da warst ist nichts nennenswertes gelaufen, wir haben Dich für spontan Starts nicht vergessen 

Besten Gruß
Jens


----------



## Richyeva (21. September 2009)

Halloo zusuammen,
ich denke auch das wir mal wieder öfter an den Start gehen könnten, jedoch ist es ja auch nicht immer einfach Werktags Zeit zu haben da die meisten von uns Berufstätig sind und zumahl auch noch Kinder und andere Hobbys pflegen müssen. Das HLC gestorben ist denke ich auch noch nicht, vor 15 Jahren gings ja auch ohne Netz. 
Gruss an alle und bis Bald
Richy


----------



## Seelrider (21. September 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

eine Community lebt von Ideen und vom Willen etwas gemeinsam zu planen und auszuführen. In diesem Jahr gingen mir persönlich auch die Ideen und Vorschläge zu den "HLC"ern aus. Es gab und gibt bei mir zu viele Baustellen.
Übrigens habe ich mein persönliches "MTB" Ziel in diesem Jahr auch verfehlt.
Zu den wenigen HLC Ausfahrten die ich überhaupt mitbekommen habe  konnte ich oft nicht. Wenn ich mal rollte, dann war es oft wie in vielen Jahren davor "Solo". Ich bin auch kein spontaner SMS oder Handy Freak.
Die Interessen in unserer Gruppe scheinen deutlich auseinander zu gehen. Das ist kein Vorwurf, sondern ein normaler Vorgang, der genauso mich selber betrifft. Ich suche mir im Augenblick ein neues "Abenteuer" Projekt, was ich zielstrebig in 2010 erreichen möchte.
Gibt es bei den HLC noch einen gemeinsamen Nenner?  
Grundsätzlich finde ich eine Gemeinschaft wie die HLCer mit unterschiedlichen Typen und Generationen, aber einer gemeinsamen Leidenschaft (hier das MTB) eine echte Bereicherung. 

Ein gemeinsamer Termin (Vorschlag Fussel) würde ich befürworten.

Bis dann...

Wer später bremst .... na ihr was???...klar, der rollt länger
Servus
SEELRIDER


----------



## Race4Hills (22. September 2009)

Hier mal was zur Entspannung:






LG Jens


----------



## Sir John (23. September 2009)

Hallo Ihr lieben,
Tja ist ne komische situation so wie es ist. aber ich denke es liegt nicht nur an der HLC page. denn wenn man ehrlich ist ist auch dort nichts mehr wirklich gelaufen. dann kommt von meiner person aus noch dabei das ich es das ein oder andere mal echt satt war als "Harttail pussy" zu gelten....ich bin kein humorloser mensch aber stetiger tropfen höhlt den stein (oder so)
ich fände es auch wirklich mehr als schade wenn das alles im sande verläuft.
ich habe nur auch von keinem mehr etwas gehört ausser vom Jens.
wenn ich dann nachher höre das mtb touren gefahren wurden, gehe ich davon aus das ich halt nicht dabei sein sollte. anfang bis mitte des jahres war ich einem Rennradteam verpflichtet und musste an den wochenenden nunmal rennen fahren.
Dann kommt noch hinzu das ich sehr sehr viel arbeite und nicht immer sagen kann ob ich nachmittags zeit fürs rad finde. ergo springe ich spontan auf den esel.
ausserdem denke ich sind die interessen wirklich stark auseinander gegangen. ich werde niemals jemand der mit 140mm Fw und Ritterrüstung die trails lang knallt.nicht weil ich es nicht möchte oder kann, aber ich bin selbstständig und habe keine lust wegen einer "sonntagstour" 2wochen nicht arbeiten zu können. ich bin nunmal kein großer Trailfahrer.
Trotz allem denke ich nicht das die sache gestorben ist. denke jeder hat so seine niesche im mtb jungle gefunden und keiner will sich so recht anpassen.

natürlich würde ich auch zu einem treffen kommen wenn es zeitlich passt. allerdings geht es bei mir donnerstags und dienstag nicht vor 21.30uhr und den rest der woche ab 19.30uhr.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## AnjaR (23. September 2009)

@ all
was spricht dagegen, hier im MTB Forum zu bleiben? Da auf der eigenen Seite auch nicht mehr kommuniziert wurde, sehe ich keine Notwendigkeit, für Geld krampfhaft eine zu haben. Andere, deutlich aktivere communities können auch hierüber ihre Interessen regeln. Und sie schaffen es wirklich eine community zu leben! Außerdem besteht hier die Möglichkeit, dass sich evtl. noch andere Interessenten melden. 
Es wäre schade, wenn alles auseinander bricht, aber da die Interessen soooo stark variieren, wird es schwer werden ein gemeinsammes Ziel zu finden. 
Ähnlich wie Daniel habe auch ich oft das Gefühl nicht unbedingt hier erwünscht zu sein. OK damit kann ich leben. Daher sollte erstmal definiert werden, was HLC bedeuten soll. Rennen fahren? Gemeinsame Touren fahren? Evtl. gemeinsame Reisen? AlpenX? Offen für Alle, oder nur für einen erlauchten Kreis?
Jörg ist diese Woche dienstlich in Dänemark und ich könnte Donnerstag erst ab ca. 21 Uhr. 
Gruß Anja


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. September 2009)

AnjaR schrieb:


> @ all
> *was spricht dagegen, hier im MTB Forum zu bleiben*? Da auf der eigenen Seite auch nicht mehr kommuniziert wurde, sehe ich keine Notwendigkeit, für Geld krampfhaft eine zu haben. Andere, deutlich aktivere communities können auch hierüber ihre Interessen regeln. Und sie schaffen es wirklich eine community zu leben! Außerdem besteht hier die Möglichkeit, dass sich evtl. noch andere* Interessenten melden*.
> Es wäre schade, wenn alles auseinander bricht, aber da die Interessen soooo stark variieren, wird es schwer werden ein gemeinsammes Ziel zu finden.
> Ähnlich wie Daniel habe auch ich oft das Gefühl nicht unbedingt hier erwünscht zu sein. OK damit kann ich leben. Daher sollte erstmal definiert werden, was HLC bedeuten soll. Rennen fahren? Gemeinsame Touren fahren? Evtl. gemeinsame Reisen? AlpenX? Offen für Alle, oder nur für einen erlauchten Kreis?
> ...



Bin einer dieser Interessenten  , und würde gerne mitfahren. 
Hatte auch schon damals ( so vor 2 Jahre ) spekuliert mal bei euch (HLC´s ) aufzutauchen und mitzufahren , dann habe ich aber von irgentjemand gehört das eure Gruppe doch immer sehr schnell unterwegs war 
Rennen fahre ich nicht , aber was spricht gegen eine gemütliche Tour  um mal die Gegend sowie die Mitfahrer/in kennen zu lernen und gemeinsam Spass haben. Das ist für mich zumindest das wichtigste auf einer Tour.  Also schreibt mal ein paar Easy Touren aus und Ihr werdet sehen die Leute kommen 

P.S. natürlich spricht aus meiner Sicht zumindet nichts dagegen "hier" zu bleiben !!


----------



## Seelrider (23. September 2009)

Servus,

schön mal Kommentare zu lesen. 

Daniel:


> Tja ist ne komische situation so wie es ist. aber ich denke es liegt nicht nur an der HLC page. denn wenn man ehrlich ist ist auch dort nichts mehr wirklich gelaufen. dann kommt von meiner person aus noch dabei das ich es das ein oder andere mal echt satt war als "Harttail pussy" zu gelten....ich bin kein humorloser mensch aber stetiger tropfen höhlt den stein (oder so)


Ich glaube auch, die HLC page ist es nicht. 
Daniel: Wer zum Teufel nennt dich denn "Hardtail pussy? 

Eine Ergänzung zu meinem Beitrag sei noch erwähnt, bevor ich falsch verstanden werde:


> Die Interessen in unserer Gruppe scheinen deutlich auseinander zu gehen. Das ist kein Vorwurf, sondern ein normaler Vorgang, der genauso mich selber betrifft. Ich suche mir im Augenblick ein neues "Abenteuer" Projekt, was ich zielstrebig in 2010 erreichen möchte.
> Gibt es bei den HLC noch einen gemeinsamen Nenner?



Ich fahre seit 24 Jahre mit dem Bergrad und meine Einstellung zum MTB hat sich eigentlich nie geändert. Meine Einstellung ist leicht auf meiner homepage zu finden. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------
*Die Unterschiede von damals zu heute sind nur:*

Ich bin älter und vorsichtiger geworden.
Kondition und Kraft ist schlechter geworden.
Die MTBs sind in den letzten 24 Jahre immer besser, komfortabler und stabiler geworden.

*Was bis heute unverändert geblieben ist:*

Die Liebe zu den Bergen.
Die Leidenschaft zum MTBiking in allen Spielarten. CC, Trail, Tour, FR...
-------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich möchte so lang es geht ein guter Allrounder auf dem Bergrad bleiben.

Ohne etwas Training kann ich weder mein Körpergewicht, noch Kraft und Kondition halten. Ich brauche zur Motivation Ziele (auch 2 oder 3 oder...) im Jahr. Die Ziel können Abenteuertouren, 24h Rennen, Marathon oder sonst was sein. 

Mein Statement zu den HLCer steht:


> Grundsätzlich finde ich eine Gemeinschaft wie die HLCer mit unterschiedlichen Typen und Generationen, aber einer gemeinsamen Leidenschaft (hier das MTB) eine echte Bereicherung.



Bis die Tage
Gruß
SEELRIDER


----------



## fusselhirn (23. September 2009)

halli hallo zuammen,

vieles von dem, was in den letzten posts geschrieben wurde, verstehe ich nicht 

es gibt racer die sich untereinander treffen, es gibt trail-liebhaber die sich treffen und es gibt mädels die sich treffen.

als gemeinsamen nenner, den wir uns auf der x-mas feier vorgenommen haben 1x pro monat zu leben, gibt es die sonntagstouren. dann lassen die racer die rennpferde im stall, die trail-liebhaber lassen die ritterrüstung zu hause und die mädels bzw. der langsamste gibt den rythmus vor. bei der gardasee tour konnte dieser spirit hautnah erlebt werden (schade, daß nicht alle dabei sein konnten  )

wenn ich mir so anschaue, wer alles die wahrnehmung hat unerwünscht zu sein, bleiben nicht besonders viele übrig 

also: ich schlage kommende woche mittwoch 20:30 im mittendrin für ein klärendes gespräch vor. ich stelle einen entsprechenden termin ein:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9177

schönen abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Jens (25. September 2009)

Am Mittwoch kannn ich leider nicht.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Dickertrix (25. September 2009)

sorry, muss arbeiten. entscheidet in meinem Sinne
@ Daniel: übrigens, mein neues MTB ist auch wieder ein HT !!! So long.......


----------



## Dart (26. September 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

leider können wir nicht am Mittwoch. Ich selbst bin dann beruflich in Lüneburg und Anja ist bis 21:30 als Trainer in der Halle.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Frau P (26. September 2009)

Susy schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne nächste Woche Samstag mal wieder eine Mädels-Runde drehen. Wer hat Lust, mit mir zu fahren?




Hallo Susanne, solltest Du das noch rechtzeitig lesen: Ich würde mitkommen!!!

Ich warte bis 9:30 Uhr, dann rufe ich mal ein paar andere Leute an.
Jens fährt heute im 7G, aber da ich diese Woche krank war wird mir das zu viel.


----------



## Susy (26. September 2009)

@ Ines und Sueßstoff,

wir treffen uns um 15.00 Uhr am Parkplatz der evangelischen Kirchen (Frauenstraße) in Seelscheid. Wäre schön, wenn Ihr mitkommen würdet. Bislang treffen sich Anja (AnjaR) und ich.

Hoffentlich bis später ...
Susanne


----------



## Frau P (26. September 2009)

Susy schrieb:


> wir treffen uns um 15.00 Uhr



Schön, dass Du Dich gemeldet hast. Das ist mir aber dann leider zu spät.
Wünsche Euch viel Spass.


----------



## AnjaR (26. September 2009)

@Ines:
schade, dass dir unser Termin zu spät war. Hätte dich gerne kennengelernt.
@Susi:
hat richtig Spaß gemacht heute. Hoffe die Tour war für dich weder zu heftig noch zu lasch. Können wir gerne jeder Zeit wiederholen. 

Gruß Anja


----------



## Dickertrix (27. September 2009)

hallo hlc-er,
hiermit melde ich mich offiziel für die nächsten 8 Wochen vom mtb ab, grund:
schlüsselbein gebrochen  ich schaue aber regelmäßig rein was ihr hier so treibt und werde mich dann " gesund " zurückmelden 
gruss der heilige


----------



## AnjaR (27. September 2009)

Oh Mist,
wie ist denn das passiert? Gute Besserung und hoffentlich wenig bis keine Schmerzen wünschen wir dir.
Gruß Anja + Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seelrider (27. September 2009)

Gute Besserung an den Heiligen.


----------



## -Jens (28. September 2009)

Hey Winnie,

alles Gute bei der OP heute und lass die Krankenschwestern in Ruhe 
Gute Besserung und baldige Genesung ! 

Besten Gruß
Jens


----------



## Susy (28. September 2009)

AnjaR schrieb:


> @Susi:
> hat richtig Spaß gemacht heute. Hoffe die Tour war für dich weder zu heftig noch zu lasch. Können wir gerne jeder Zeit wiederholen.
> 
> Gruß Anja



@ Anja: Ja, es hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Und wir können gerne häufiger zusammen fahren. Zumindest, sofern Thomas die Kinder übernimmt . Die Tour war genau richtig!!! Ich hatte abends immer noch das Grinsen im Gesicht. Ich freue mich schon auf unsere nächste Tour. Allerdings kenne ich nicht so viele Strecken bei uns in NK. Leider kann ich mir die Strecken meist nicht merken und mein Navi habe ich ja noch nicht so lange ... Ich habe die "Jungs" schon gebeten, mein Navi bei ihren Touren mitzunehmen, damit ich mal neue Trails/Touren fahren kann. Oder sie kommen einfach mal mit und zeigen uns direkt eine Tour. Wäre doch auch mal schön ... 

@ Dickertrix: Gute Besserung und baldige Genesung!

Gruß
Susanne


----------



## AnjaR (28. September 2009)

Wenn es bei Samstag 9 Uhr bleibt, sollten wir den Termin evtl. als Mädelstour ins LMB setzen, mit dem Hinweis, das Trails gesucht werden. Vielleicht meldet sich jemand an.
Gruß Anja


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. September 2009)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Wenn es bei Samstag 9 Uhr bleibt, sollten wir den Termin evtl. als Mädelstour ins LMB setzen, mit dem Hinweis, das Trails gesucht werden. Vielleicht meldet sich jemand an.
> Gruß Anja



Kann leider nicht ( bin auch kein Mädel ) muss bis 14:00 Uhr arbeiten . Aber hau mal den [email protected]ßstoff an , wir waren vorige Woche in eurem Gebiet was "wildern"


----------



## AnjaR (28. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Kann leider nicht ( bin auch kein Mädel ) muss bis 14:00 Uhr arbeiten . Aber hau mal den [email protected]ßstoff an , wir waren vorige Woche in eurem Gebiet was "wildern"


 
Wir nehmen auch Jungs mit. Die Ecke Naafbachtal HCM etc. kennen wir.
Nur ab Neunkirchen kenne ich persönlich mich nicht so aus. Wir denken beim Fahren dann an die arbeitende Bevölkerung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (28. September 2009)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Wir nehmen auch Jungs mit. Die Ecke Naafbachtal HCM etc. kennen wir.
> Nur ab Neunkirchen kenne ich persönlich mich nicht so aus. Wir denken beim Fahren dann an die arbeitende Bevölkerung.



Dann bin ich ja beruhig und fahre dann auch mal mit wenn ich kann. 
Ne die Ecke meinte ich nicht , war vorige Woche in der Ecke (Höfferhof/Birkenfeld ) Ok paar mal auch verfahren , aber ein paar schöne Trails gesehen bzw. befahren .


----------



## Susy (28. September 2009)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Wenn es bei Samstag 9 Uhr bleibt, sollten wir den Termin evtl. als Mädelstour ins LMB setzen, mit dem Hinweis, das Trails gesucht werden. Vielleicht meldet sich jemand an.
> Gruß Anja



Hallo Anja,

ich habe den Termin bereits eingestellt. Allerdings nicht als "Mädelstour". Die Tour ist als langsam und leicht ausgewiesen. Das spricht meiner Meinung nach für sich. Aber den Zusatz der Trail-Suche werde ich noch hinzufügen. Gute Idee. Ich bekomme zwar noch ein paar Touren hin. Aber leider sind in den Touren nur wenige Trails enthalten. Sie sind eher größtenteils Waldautobahn-lastig.

Kommt Jörg Samstag auch wieder mit? Ich versuche mal, einen Babysitter aufzutreiben. Vielleicht kommt Thomas dann ja auch mit. 

Gruß
Susi


----------



## AnjaR (28. September 2009)

Susy schrieb:


> Hallo Anja,
> 
> ich habe den Termin bereits eingestellt. Allerdings nicht als "Mädelstour". Die Tour ist als langsam und leicht ausgewiesen. Das spricht meiner Meinung nach für sich. Aber den Zusatz der Trail-Suche werde ich noch hinzufügen. Gute Idee. Ich bekomme zwar noch ein paar Touren hin. Aber leider sind in den Touren nur wenige Trails enthalten. Sie sind eher größtenteils Waldautobahn-lastig.
> 
> ...


 Super
hab mich schon eingetragen.
Ich denke schon, dass Jörg wieder mit kommt.


----------



## Frau P (28. September 2009)

Hallo Anja, Hallo Susy,

ich melde mich mal noch nicht an, da wir am Freitag spät ins Bett kommen und ich noch nicht weiß, ob 9 Uhr zu früh ist. Ich muss das in diesem Fall spontan entscheiden. Wenn, dann käme Jens (mein Mann) wahrscheinlich auch mit. Wir kennen uns allerdings weitgehend nur in Richtung Stausee, Bödingen und HCM ganz gut aus. von Neunkirchen aus wahrscheinlich etwas zu weit?

VG von Ines


----------



## AnjaR (28. September 2009)

Na dann viel Spaß am Freitag.
Wir werden dann ja sehen, ob Ihr kommt. Wäre doch schön.
Gruß Anja


----------



## Susy (28. September 2009)

Frau P schrieb:


> Hallo Anja, Hallo Susy,
> 
> ich melde mich mal noch nicht an, da wir am Freitag spät ins Bett kommen und ich noch nicht weiß, ob 9 Uhr zu früh ist. Ich muss das in diesem Fall spontan entscheiden. Wenn, dann käme Jens (mein Mann) wahrscheinlich auch mit. Wir kennen uns allerdings weitgehend nur in Richtung Stausee, Bödingen und HCM ganz gut aus. von Neunkirchen aus wahrscheinlich etwas zu weit?
> 
> VG von Ines



Hallo Ines,

wäre ja echt schön, wenn wir es mal wieder hin bekämen, zusammen eine Runde zu drehen. Richtung HCM bzw. Bödingen kenne ich die Tour auch noch. Aber ich weiß nicht, ob ich den schönen Singeltrail ab Bödingen ins Bröltal noch finden würde. Außerdem sind wir von da aus irgendwann mal Richtung Hennef oder Sieglinde gefahren. Den Teil beispielsweise würde ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr so ohne weiteres finden. Wenn Ihr mitkommen würdet, könnten wir unser "Wissen" kombinieren  

Leider kann ich am Samstag nicht später fahren. Es ist die einzige Möglichkeit für mich, an dem Wochenende auf's Bike zu kommen. Und bevor ich gar nicht fahre, fahre ich doch lieber so früh  

Viele Grüße
Susanne


----------



## Susy (28. September 2009)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass für die Sonntags-Tour am 04.10. noch keiner einen Termin eingestellt hat. Sofern ich mich richtig erinnere, wäre jetzt Seelscheid wieder an der Reihe...

Ich kann leider keinen Termin einstellen, da ich Sonntag nicht mitfahren kann ... 

Gruß
Susanne


----------



## fusselhirn (28. September 2009)

tagchen, anscheinend ist es nicht möglich, einen gemeinsamen termin zu finden.

daher habe ich den termin am mittwoch im mittendrin dann erstmal gestrichen und checke vorläufig aus.

vorschläge zur neuen terminfindung aber natürlich immer gerne.

cheers


----------



## Seelrider (29. September 2009)

Servus,

Mittwoch gestrichen, nur wenig Resonanz überhaupt. Schade eigentlich.

Zitat Susy


> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass für die Sonntags-Tour am 04.10. noch keiner einen Termin eingestellt hat. Sofern ich mich richtig erinnere, wäre jetzt Seelscheid wieder an der Reihe...
> 
> Ich kann leider keinen Termin einstellen, da ich Sonntag nicht mitfahren kann ...



Einen Termin für einen Ausflug am Sonntag, den 04.10.2009 habe ich mal gesetzt. 

Bis denn


----------



## AnjaR (29. September 2009)

Schade, kann am Sonntag leider nicht mit. Würde gern mal wieder ne Tour mit vielen Trails und Hm fahren. Denke aber, dass Jörg sich noch einträgt.

Viel Spaß Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir John (29. September 2009)

Also ich würde sagen wir gehen trotzdem im Mittendrin was trinken oder? wer kommt der kommt.

Ist doch latte ob termin oder nicht.

Gruß






Seelrider schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Mittwoch gestrichen, nur wenig Resonanz überhaupt. Schade eigentlich.
> 
> ...


----------



## Susy (29. September 2009)

Sir John schrieb:


> Also ich würde sagen wir gehen trotzdem im Mittendrin was trinken oder? wer kommt der kommt.
> 
> Ist doch latte ob termin oder nicht.
> 
> Gruß




Wenn wir uns schon kaum auf dem Bike treffen, so doch wenigstens mal zum Trinken und Quatschen. Finde ich eine super Idee. 

Vielleicht könnt Ihr ja auch einen Tag in der Woche finden, an dem sich die HLC generell wöchentlich (oder 2-wöchentlich) im Mittendrin treffen - zumindest getreu dem Motto: Wer kommt, der kommt. Was haltet Ihr davon? 

Mittwoch werde ich nicht kommen können. Ich muss Kinder hüten 

Gruß
Susanne


----------



## Dickertrix (30. September 2009)

Hallo Leute, nach der OP gestern bin ich wieder " draussen " in der freien Wildbahn. OP Verlauf war OK und alle sind zufrieden, so dürfte ich heute raus. Die Entwicklung der HLC Geschichte stimmt mich nachdenklich, es wäre schade würde sich das ganze auflösen! Ich fahre auf jedenfall weiter, in 8 Wochen ca. Also, see you ........and you!


----------



## Sir John (30. September 2009)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, nach der OP gestern bin ich wieder " draussen " in der freien Wildbahn. OP Verlauf war OK und alle sind zufrieden, so dürfte ich heute raus. Die Entwicklung der HLC Geschichte stimmt mich nachdenklich, es wäre schade würde sich das ganze auflösen! Ich fahre auf jedenfall weiter, in 8 Wochen ca. Also, see you ........and you!



Mensch Winni, du machst sachen......schön das alles gut gelaufen ist. Meine ich echt ernst 
Wir lösen uns doch nicht auf........man muss sich nur wieder finden, und da war der letzte sonntag echt super für.
War ne super tour und wir hatten spass wie bolle.
Auch der ein oder andere Disput der im Raum stand wurde mit einem satz und nem augenzwinkern direkt aus der Welt geschafft (Gruß an Fussel)
Alles in allem hat sich nichts zu früher geändert, ist einfach nur ruhiger geworden.
Denke das liegt daran das auch kaum Events gefahren wurden. aber 2010 kommt.

Gute Besserung du Hund

Kuss Daniel


----------



## Sir John (30. September 2009)

Salü Ihr Rackker und Rackkerinnen,
Wie sieht es nächstes Jahr mit dem ein oder anderen Marathon aus. Alles völlig anspruchslos natürlich, wer ballern will ballert und wer cruist der cruist eben. Danach wird sich am Bierpilz getroffen....

Also ich fahre nächstes Jahr auf jedenfall wieder mehr MTB Rennen. werde natürlich weiter Lizens auf der Strasse fahren aber das passt schon.

GRüßerle


----------



## Richyeva (30. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
der Sonntag war sehr Lustig, leider kann ich diesen Sonntag nicht mit fahren (falls gefahren wird), da ich bei einer anderen Sportveranstaltung teilnehmen muss. Mit den Events finde ich ne gute Idee. Nur eine Frage in den Raum: Wie siehts nächstes Jahr mit 24h aus? Wer hätte da wieder Lust mitzu gondeln?

Gruss an alle
Richy


----------



## Sir John (1. Oktober 2009)

Salü, 24H ist natürlich ne super sache keine Frage, nur finde ich den Planungsaufwand immer immenz hoch in der Relation.
Das schöne an den meisten Marathen ist halt einfach das einfache. vorher abstecken wo gefahren wird ins auto und spass haben.

Gru´ß Daniel


----------



## Razzor (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich wollte mal fragen wie das bei euch so mit dem Tempo und Anspruch bei den Touren aussieht? 
Ich bin neu nach Neunkirchen gezogen und da würde es sich anbieten mitzufahren. Einige kenne ich glaube ich vom sehen.


----------



## AnjaR (1. Oktober 2009)

@Razzor,
probier´s einfach mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9211 aus.

Gruß Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir John (1. Oktober 2009)

Razzor schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen wie das bei euch so mit dem Tempo und Anspruch bei den Touren aussieht?
> Ich bin neu nach Neunkirchen gezogen und da würde es sich anbieten mitzufahren. Einige kenne ich glaube ich vom sehen.



Salü, Tempo ist immer angepasst und richtet sich meist nach dem Langsamsten. Bergauf gibt halt jeder was er will und Berg ab eben so.

Also bisher konnte jeder mit ;-)

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Razzor (2. Oktober 2009)

Hab mich dann mal angemeldet 
Bin mal hier auf die Trails gespannt. Ich kenn hier in der Umgebung leider keine.


----------



## Susy (3. Oktober 2009)

Danke an alle, die heute bei der Tour mitgefahren sind. Es hat mich sehr gefreut, mit Euch zu radeln und mir viel Spaß gemacht. Ich hoffe auch, dass wir bald noch mal zusammen 'ne Runde drehen können.

An Anja und Jörg ein dickes Sorry, dass Ihr zu spät zu Eurem Anschlusstermin gekommen seid.

Ich wünsche Euch morgen eine schöne, regenfreie Sonntagstour.

Viel Spaß und Gruß
Susanne


----------



## Dart (3. Oktober 2009)

Hi Susy,

das mit dem zu spät kommen geht ja auf meine Kappe. Anja wollte schon früher abbrechen und nicht mehr die Drachenschanze fahren aber so kurz davor wollte ich sie mir dann doch nicht entgehen lassen.

Wir sind jetzt gerade wieder aus Dortmund vom Training unseres Sohnes zurückgekommen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Frau P (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo [email protected],

auf Grund des Wetters habe ich mich wieder von der heutigen Tour abgemeldet. Schade eigentlich, aber es gibt sicher wieder mal eine Gelegenheit.


----------



## -Jens (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 
bin auch raus, sonst bin ich ja schon durchgeweicht wenn ich in Seelscheid angekommen bin.

Besten Gruß Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seelrider (4. Oktober 2009)

Nachdem das Wetter so ist, wie es ist und eigentlich alle Mitfahrer abgesagt haben, sollten wir unseren Ausflug ausfallen lassen.
Ich habe den Termin um 9:50 Uhr gelöscht.
Bis bald auf den Wegen und Pfaden, rund um unsere Heimat.
Servus


----------



## Susy (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde es sehr schade, wenn wir jetzt wieder einen Monat brauchen, um uns mal wieder in großer Runde zu treffen.  Was haltet Ihr davon, wenn wir die ausgefallene Seelscheid-Tour nächsten oder übernächsten Sonntag nachholen? Interesse? 

Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob ich dabei sein könnte. Ich darf meine Babysitter nicht überstrapazieren 

Gruß
Susanne


----------



## AnjaR (8. Oktober 2009)

@all,
wer hat Lust beim Winterpokal mit zu machen? Ich würde gerne ein Team zusammenstellen, um so die Motivation den Winter durch aufrecht zu erhalten. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir ein Team zusammen bekämen.


----------



## Susy (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## AnjaR (8. Oktober 2009)

Susy schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei


 
Super
Dann werde ich mal ein Team gründen.
Wie sollen wir uns nennen?


----------



## Susy (8. Oktober 2009)

Wenn wir am Sonntag fahren, können wir ja mal "brainstormen"  So ad hoc fällt mir nichts ein


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. Oktober 2009)

Wie wäre es mit 

*HighLifeCruiser*


----------



## AnjaR (9. Oktober 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit
> 
> *HighLifeCruiser*


 
Das wär zu einfach!


----------



## fusselhirn (9. Oktober 2009)

AnjaR schrieb:


> @all,
> wer hat Lust beim Winterpokal mit zu machen? Ich würde gerne ein Team zusammenstellen, um so die Motivation den Winter durch aufrecht zu erhalten. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir ein Team zusammen bekämen.



als passionierter winterbiker bin ich natürlich dabei. aber erstmal geht es um den herbstpokal - oder


----------



## AnjaR (10. Oktober 2009)

@fussel:,den Herbstpokal gewinnen wir eh

@seelrider: danke für die tolle Tour und Deine Geduld gestern Abend. Irgendwie hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass man im Dunkeln die gleichen technischen Touren fahren kann wie im Hellen. Wenn´s auch etwas gruselig war, so hat es doch super Spass gemacht. Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass ein nightride deutlich anstrengender ist als eine Tagfahrt. Liegt wohl daran, dass man auch im uphill immer super konzentriert sein muss. Bin immer wieder gerne dabei.
Gruß Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seelrider (11. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

@AnjaR, es war mir ein Vergnügen. Nach Sonnenuntergang allein, allein... im Wald macht nur halb  so viel Spaß.
Ich glaube bei Dunkelheit schult man den flüssigen Fahrstil, und die Konzentration auf das Wesentliche. Das Wetter hat am Freitag auch gut gepasst. Wenn die Wettervorhersagen wieder positiv sind, dann setze ich wieder einen Termin für einen Feierabendausflug. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir dann wieder gemeinsam fahren können.

Bis dann
SEELRIDER


----------



## Dickertrix (13. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,
heute vor genau zwei Wochen lag ich zu dieser Zeit im OP und man hat mich zusammengenagelt nach meinem Schlüsselbeinbruch. Nur der Nagel drückt am Brustbein unter Haut nach oben, sieht ein bißchen gruselig aus, gehört aber so, dann kann der OP-Meister in ca. 6 Monaten das Ding einfacher wieder rausziehen. Ans cruisen mit Euch ist leider frühestens Ende November zu denken, obwohl es jetzt schon verdammt in den Beinen juckt. Winterpokal wäre ich gerne mitgefahren! Also macht es gut und wir sehen uns, später ......


----------



## Dickertrix (14. Oktober 2009)

ich nochmal, war heute zur Kontrolle ( Röntgen ob Nagel noch sitzt wo er hingehört ) und da jetzt der Bluterguß unter bzw. hinter dem Bruch kleiner ist, konnte man erkennen das hier mein Schlüsselbein nicht zweimal sondern dreimal gebrochen ist mit einer Absplitterung einer Knochenplatte. So ne Schei.......Der Doc meint wenn es ganz gut läuft kann ich mal im Januar drüber nachdenken auf das MTB zu klettern, aber gaaanz vorsichtig geschätzt. Schön das ich mir 40 KM vorher noch ein neues MTB gekauft habe....Tja, bin dann wohl erst mal raus aus dem Thema, beobachte Euch aber weiter und gebe neue Updates. So long, der heilige.....


----------



## AnjaR (14. Oktober 2009)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> ich nochmal, war heute zur Kontrolle ( Röntgen ob Nagel noch sitzt wo er hingehört ) und da jetzt der Bluterguß unter bzw. hinter dem Bruch kleiner ist, konnte man erkennen das hier mein Schlüsselbein nicht zweimal sondern dreimal gebrochen ist mit einer Absplitterung einer Knochenplatte. So ne Schei.......Der Doc meint wenn es ganz gut läuft kann ich mal im Januar drüber nachdenken auf das MTB zu klettern, aber gaaanz vorsichtig geschätzt. Schön das ich mir 40 KM vorher noch ein neues MTB gekauft habe....Tja, bin dann wohl erst mal raus aus dem Thema, beobachte Euch aber weiter und gebe neue Updates. So long, der heilige.....


 Mensch, dass klingt gar nicht gut. Ich wünsche Dir trotzdem alles Gute.


----------



## -Jens (16. Oktober 2009)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> ich nochmal, war heute zur Kontrolle ( Röntgen ob Nagel noch sitzt wo er hingehört ) und da jetzt der Bluterguß unter bzw. hinter dem Bruch kleiner ist, konnte man erkennen das hier mein Schlüsselbein nicht zweimal sondern dreimal gebrochen ist mit einer Absplitterung einer Knochenplatte. So ne Schei.......Der Doc meint wenn es ganz gut läuft kann ich mal im Januar drüber nachdenken auf das MTB zu klettern, aber gaaanz vorsichtig geschätzt. Schön das ich mir 40 KM vorher noch ein neues MTB gekauft habe....Tja, bin dann wohl erst mal raus aus dem Thema, beobachte Euch aber weiter und gebe neue Updates. So long, der heilige.....



Kopf hoch, das wird schon wieder. 
Das neue Rad ist doch bestimmt ein guter Ansporn wieder drauf zu steigen, außerdem kostet es Dich nichts, wenn es in der Garage steht.
....stell Dir vor Du hättest ein Pferd und dürftest wegen einem Unfall nicht reiten, 
Du müsstest trotzdem dafür sorgen das einer füttert und die ******* weggemacht, das wird  teuer.... 
Biken ist schon ein super Hobby/Sport.

Noch mal Gute Besserung und baldige Genesung.

Besten Gruß Jens


----------



## SnackTasty (16. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute, da ich mal wieder meine E-Mails las, und ich in das Forum 'gelinkt' wurde, dachte ich mir, schreib doch was, und das tu' cih auch 

Ich will mal ncinht um den heissen Brei reden sondern fragen:

Ich fahr FR und DH (meist in Overath) wohne aber in Much.
Ich habe


----------



## SnackTasty (16. Oktober 2009)

(zu frueh geposted)
..von vielen gehoert das in Much (hinter'm Waldfreibad) Dirtlines und North Shore existieren soll.

Ich habe frueher da Zeitungen ausgetragen, aber nie was entdecken koennen.
Habt ihr nen schimmer davon?

Lg Daniel


----------



## Sueßstoff (19. Oktober 2009)

wollte jemand diese woche abends im raum neunkirchen-seelscheid eine runde mit dem mtb drehen ?


----------



## fusselhirn (21. Oktober 2009)

Sueßstoff schrieb:


> wollte jemand diese woche abends im raum neunkirchen-seelscheid eine runde mit dem mtb drehen ?



diese woche wird's bei mir nix mit radeln. ich hab gestern nachmittag spontan mal wieder intensiv an meiner fahrtechnik gefeilt und nun sind schultern und nacken dermassen muselkaterisiert, dass ich mich ein paar tage nicht auf's bike setzen werde. aber dafür klappt die rum-hüpferei wieder eine tick besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir John (22. Oktober 2009)

Sueßstoff schrieb:


> wollte jemand diese woche abends im raum neunkirchen-seelscheid eine runde mit dem mtb drehen ?




bei mir wirds leider die Woche auch knapp und ziemlich spontan


----------



## Sueßstoff (23. Oktober 2009)

Sir John schrieb:


> bei mir wirds leider die Woche auch knapp und ziemlich spontan




einfach mal melden..


----------



## Dickertrix (26. Oktober 2009)

Tach auch,
es ist mal wieder Zeit für ein Update. Zum Glück haben sich die Herren Ärzte nicht gemeldet und ich bin damit dann wohl an der erneuten OP vorbei Die alte Diagnose bleibt jedoch, MTB Verbot bis Ende Jan. 2010 Damit die alten Knochen nicht einrosten werde ich es mal mit Spinning in der ruhigen Version versuchen, also G1 bis der Hintern weh tut....und bevor ich es vergesse: Danke für die Guten Wünsche


----------



## AnjaR (29. Oktober 2009)

@Susy und Fussel
So, ich habe jetzt unser WP Team angemeldet. Unter Winterpokal und dann Regeln kann man nachlesen, was welche Punkte bekommt. Ich glaube, die Punktevergabe geschieht automatisch nach Eintrag der Trainingszeit und Art. Training auf der Rolle oder Heimtrainer zählt wohl wie normales Biken. Falls Ihr noch Anregungen zur Teambeschreibung habt, ich bin für alles offen. Dann mal auf ein gutes Punktesammeln, und gerne so oft wie möglich zusammen.
@all
wir haben noch einen Platz im Team frei und würden uns über jeden fleißigen Punktesammler freuen.

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/images/team/353.png


----------



## Susy (2. November 2009)

@ AnjaR:
Ich habe mich jetzt angemeldet. Ab jetzt geht's los. Auf gute Trainingserfolge und viele Punkte ...

Liebe Grüße
Susanne


----------



## Dart (2. November 2009)

Susy schrieb:


> @ AnjaR:
> Ich habe mich jetzt angemeldet. Ab jetzt geht's los. Auf gute Trainingserfolge und viele Punkte ...
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Susanne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fusselhirn (2. November 2009)

Dart schrieb:


>



bin drin


----------



## AnjaR (2. November 2009)

fusselhirn schrieb:


> bin drin


 Na dann gutes Gelingen.


----------



## Dickertrix (3. November 2009)

So, da bin ich wieder. Gestern war es soweit, der erste Versuch auf dem Spinningrad -und es hat geklappt. Ich konnte 75 Min. fahren ohne Beschwerden. Ist halt nur blöd den Arm nicht abstützen zu dürfen. 
Nach 4 Wochen Zwangspause ein schönes Gefühl wieder zu " fahren ". Aber vorsichtig ist man ja dann doch.....
@ AnjaR: ich habe mich bei Dir nicht eingetragen da ich nicht weiß wie regelmäßig ich fahren kann. wie heisst das Team im Winterpokal denn?
So long, der heilige


----------



## AnjaR (3. November 2009)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> So, da bin ich wieder. Gestern war es soweit, der erste Versuch auf dem Spinningrad -und es hat geklappt. Ich konnte 75 Min. fahren ohne Beschwerden. Ist halt nur blöd den Arm nicht abstützen zu dürfen.
> Nach 4 Wochen Zwangspause ein schönes Gefühl wieder zu " fahren ". Aber vorsichtig ist man ja dann doch.....
> @ AnjaR: ich habe mich bei Dir nicht eingetragen da ich nicht weiß wie regelmäßig ich fahren kann. wie heisst das Team im Winterpokal denn?
> So long, der heilige


Schön, dass es mit dem "Fahren" wieder geht.
Unser Team nennt sich HLC Masters (ab welchem Alter ist man Master?)
Gruß Anja


----------



## fusselhirn (3. November 2009)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> So, da bin ich wieder. Gestern war es soweit, der erste Versuch auf dem Spinningrad -und es hat geklappt. Ich konnte 75 Min. fahren ohne Beschwerden. Ist halt nur blöd den Arm nicht abstützen zu dürfen.
> Nach 4 Wochen Zwangspause ein schönes Gefühl wieder zu " fahren ". Aber vorsichtig ist man ja dann doch.....
> @ AnjaR: ich habe mich bei Dir nicht eingetragen da ich nicht weiß wie regelmäßig ich fahren kann. wie heisst das Team im Winterpokal denn?
> So long, der heilige



Hi Saint,

schön daß überhaupt wieder was geht. Vielleicht tröstet es Dich: bei mir bleibt das Fully auch die nächsten Monate die meiste Zeit im Stall. Hab mein Hardtail gerade mit Beleuchtung, Schutzblechen und Gepäckträger ausgestattet und reisse die km zur Arbeit ab, da der Bulli wieder mal sein Winter Nickerchen macht 

Weiterhin gute Genesung


----------



## -Jens (4. November 2009)

Alles Gute und viel Glück allen Winterpokal-Teilnehmern 

 http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/353 

Besten Gruß Jens


----------



## AnjaR (5. November 2009)

@WP Team
Wow, ich bin richtig stolz auf uns. Heute früh stehen wir auf Platz 20!!!
Wenn wir noch einen 5. Mitstreiter hätten....., wie sähe das ganze dann aus? Toll. Mal sehen, wie lange die Lust am Punktesammeln anhält. Da ich sehr viele Stunden in der Turnhalle stehe und für echt harte Arbeit nur 2 Punkte bekomme, bleibt leider nicht mehr Zeit und Kraft, um noch mehr Radzufahren.
Freue mich schon auf die erste gemeinsame WP-Tour. Termin? Evtl. am 14./15. könntet Ihr dann? Der Termin wäre natürlich für alle offen.
VG Anja


----------



## Dickertrix (5. November 2009)

Also, ich kann zwar keine Regelmäßigkeit versprechen, aber sammeln würde ich, wenn Du/Ihr einen kranken.......


----------



## Susy (5. November 2009)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> Also, ich kann zwar keine Regelmäßigkeit versprechen, aber sammeln würde ich, wenn Du/Ihr einen kranken.......



Ich denke, dass ist auch nicht nötig. Wenn Du mitmachen möchtest, würde ich mich freuen.  

Gute Besserung und hoffentlich willkommen an Bord


----------



## AnjaR (5. November 2009)

Susy schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass ist auch nicht nötig. Wenn Du mitmachen möchtest, würde ich mich freuen.
> 
> Gute Besserung und hoffentlich willkommen an Bord


 
dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Susy (5. November 2009)

AnjaR schrieb:


> @WP Team
> Wow, ich bin richtig stolz auf uns. Heute früh stehen wir auf Platz 20!!!
> Wenn wir noch einen 5. Mitstreiter hätten....., wie sähe das ganze dann aus? Toll. Mal sehen, wie lange die Lust am Punktesammeln anhält. Da ich sehr viele Stunden in der Turnhalle stehe und für echt harte Arbeit nur 2 Punkte bekomme, bleibt leider nicht mehr Zeit und Kraft, um noch mehr Radzufahren.
> Freue mich schon auf die erste gemeinsame WP-Tour. Termin? Evtl. am 14./15. könntet Ihr dann? Der Termin wäre natürlich für alle offen.
> VG Anja



Ich bin auch total begeistert und voll im Winterpokal-Fieber. 
Leider werden wir heute etwas runter rutschen. Ich war zwar heute im Fitness-Studio. Aber für Stepper (auch Glidex genannt), Laufband und Sport im Fitness-Studio gibt's ja leider ebenfalls nicht so viele Punkte.  Thomas ist heute leider mit dem Flieger im Ausland unterwegs und kann uns punktemäßig nicht nach vorne bringen. Vielleicht setze ich mich heute Abend noch ein Stündchen aufs Rad. Mal sehen, was meine Beine heute Abend machen...

Am 14.11. könnten wir am Morgen eine Runde drehen. Allerdings wahrscheinlich nur einer von uns. Am 15.11. geht's bei uns leider nicht.

Viele Grüße
Susi


----------



## AnjaR (5. November 2009)

Susy schrieb:


> Ich bin auch total begeistert und voll im Winterpokal-Fieber.
> Leider werden wir heute etwas runter rutschen. Ich war zwar heute im Fitness-Studio. Aber für Stepper (auch Glidex genannt), Laufband und Sport im Fitness-Studio gibt's ja leider ebenfalls nicht so viele Punkte.  Thomas ist heute leider mit dem Flieger im Ausland unterwegs und kann uns punktemäßig nicht nach vorne bringen. Vielleicht setze ich mich heute Abend noch ein Stündchen aufs Rad. Mal sehen, was meine Beine heute Abend machen...


 
Ich war heute schon mit dem Bike in Much und in Neunkirchen. Hätte ich gewusst, dass Du ins Studio gehst, hätte ich Dich überredet mit mir eine kleine Runde zu drehen 



Susy schrieb:


> Am 14.11. könnten wir am Morgen eine Runde drehen. Allerdings wahrscheinlich nur einer von uns. Am 15.11. geht's bei uns leider nicht.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Susi


Dann sollten wir den 14.11. schon mal vormerken. Details können wir ja dann noch besprechen.

LG Anja


----------



## Susy (5. November 2009)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Ich war heute schon mit dem Bike in Much und in Neunkirchen. Hätte ich gewusst, dass Du ins Studio gehst, hätte ich Dich überredet mit mir eine kleine Runde zu drehen



Das ist lieb von Dir. Wäre aber nicht gegangen, da ich im Fitness-Studio eine Kinderbetreuung habe. Oder wir müssen eine Tour (eher Waldwege) fahren, bei der ich auch Vivie mitnehmen kann. Dann würde es passen.
Sie kommt ganz nach der Mama und sitzt übrigens gerne auf dem Bike.  Neulich hat sie doch tatsächlich gebockt und wollte nicht mehr aus dem Fahrradsitz, nur weil ich ihrer Meinung nach eine zu kleine Runde gefahren bin. Tja, ich habe halt meinen Personal Trainer und bin sehr glücklich darüber. 

Liebe Grüße
Susi


----------



## AnjaR (5. November 2009)

Susy schrieb:


> Das ist lieb von Dir. Wäre aber nicht gegangen, da ich im Fitness-Studio eine Kinderbetreuung habe. Oder wir müssen eine Tour (eher Waldwege) fahren, bei der ich auch Vivie mitnehmen kann. Dann würde es passen.
> Sie kommt ganz nach der Mama und sitzt übrigens gerne auf dem Bike.  Neulich hat sie doch tatsächlich gebockt und wollte nicht mehr aus dem Fahrradsitz, nur weil ich ihrer Meinung nach eine zu kleine Runde gefahren bin. Tja, ich habe halt meinen Personal Trainer und bin sehr glücklich darüber.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Susi


 
Tja, was soll man dazu sagen ?
Würde mich aber nicht stören. Bin heute auch nur Waldautobahn und Straße gefahren. Ein Matschmonster binnen 24 h in einer Familie muss reichen. 
Lieben Gruß
Anja


----------



## Seelrider (5. November 2009)

Hopp, Hopp, Hopp die HLC Masters sind der Hit. 
Viel Spass beim Punkte sammeln. Mein Respekt ist euch sicher. 

Vielleicht hat ja einer am Samstag Lust einen Ausflug mit dem 2Rad ohne Motor zu unternehmen. Ich setze mal einen Termin.
Ihr könnt dabei weitere WP Punkte sammeln.


----------



## AnjaR (5. November 2009)

Seelrider schrieb:


> Hopp, Hopp, Hopp die HLC Masters sind der Hit.
> Viel Spass beim Punkte sammeln. Mein Respekt ist euch sicher.
> 
> Vielleicht hat ja einer am Samstag Lust einen Ausflug mit dem 2Rad ohne Motor zu unternehmen. Ich setze mal einen Termin.
> Ihr könnt dabei weitere WP Punkte sammeln.


 
Schade, wir sind mit Florian nach Paderborn zum Baseball-Kadertraining (11 bis 18 Uhr, toll) und können daher am Samstag nicht. Sonntag sind wir dann zum Turnwettkampf und können auch nicht. 
Wie haben wir mit soooo wenig Zeit soviele Punkte bekommen?


----------



## Susy (5. November 2009)

Seelrider schrieb:


> Hopp, Hopp, Hopp die HLC Masters sind der Hit.
> Viel Spass beim Punkte sammeln. Mein Respekt ist euch sicher.
> 
> Vielleicht hat ja einer am Samstag Lust einen Ausflug mit dem 2Rad ohne Motor zu unternehmen. Ich setze mal einen Termin.
> Ihr könnt dabei weitere WP Punkte sammeln.



Danke fürs Anfeuern! 

Ich werde vielleicht eine kleine Runde drehen. Aber leider geht das bei mir derzeit nur im langsamen Tempo. Thomas ist sogar der Meinung, dass ich Gleichgewichtsübungen am Berg mache.  Somit werde ich mich besser nicht bei Deiner Tour anmelden, wünsche Dir aber viel Spaß und ein paar Mitfahrer.


----------



## Seelrider (6. November 2009)

Termin wird wieder gelöscht.


----------



## Seelrider (6. November 2009)

Ich habe den Termin für Samstag gestrichen nachdem ich die Wettervorhersagen für Samstag gehört habe.
Ich habe im Augenblick einfach keine Lust auf Regen- und Schlammschlachten. 

*Sorry* an die potentiellen Mitfahrer.

Alles wird gut auch das Wetter... irgendwann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (10. November 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,
gibt´s Euch noch?
Gruß Anja


----------



## Susy (10. November 2009)

Na klar, gibt's uns noch. Aber nur noch auf'm Bike (naja eher Heimtrainer) oder beim sonstigen Punktesammeln  Zumindest unter der Woche. Am Wochenende ist derzeit bei uns viel los. Da werden wir leider wieder Plätze abgeben müssen. 

Gruß Susi


----------



## fusselhirn (10. November 2009)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> gibt´s Euch noch?
> Gruß Anja



mein Job-Klon ist verloren gegangen. daher muß ich eine ganze menge krams selbst regeln. heute und gestern war ich auf einem seminar, ab morgen geht es wieder aufs bike


----------



## AnjaR (10. November 2009)

fusselhirn schrieb:


> ab morgen geht es wieder aufs bike



Schön, dass zu hören.
Dafür ist Jörg diese Woche in Dänemark. Aus lauter Verzweiflung war ich eben noch auf dem Heimtrainer und hab mir die Quarks Arena angeschaut.
Bis denn Anja


----------



## fusselhirn (11. November 2009)

aaarrrrgggghhhh - heute morgen mußte ich schon um 8 im büro sein, also schön früh (solange es noch kühl ist) auf's bike und los.

natürlich hat man immer in solchen fällen defekte ca. 3 km vor dem ziel hat sich die linke kurbel gelöst.

pünktlich war ich noch, aber das gefummel im dunkeln und nassen kann ich mir um die zeit am bike echt sparen


----------



## AnjaR (11. November 2009)

fusselhirn schrieb:


> aaarrrrgggghhhh - heute morgen mußte ich schon um 8 im büro sein, also schön früh (solange es noch kühl ist) auf's bike und los.
> 
> natürlich hat man immer in solchen fällen defekte ca. 3 km vor dem ziel hat sich die linke kurbel gelöst.
> 
> pünktlich war ich noch, aber das gefummel im dunkeln und nassen kann ich mir um die zeit am bike echt sparen


 
Unser Mitleid sei Dir gewiss!!!
Denk immer schön ans Punkten, dann fällt´s leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fusselhirn (11. November 2009)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Unser Mitleid sei Dir gewiss!!!
> Denk immer schön ans Punkten, dann fällt´s leichter.



vergiss es: um die zeit denke ich an heißen kaffee und vollkornbrötchen mit schinken und käse


----------



## AnjaR (11. November 2009)

Warum sind vier Stunden Step-Aerobic eigentlich nur 2 Punkte wert, während gemütliches Fahren je Stunde 4 bringt?????
Das ist echt gemein.


----------



## Susy (11. November 2009)

Liebe Anja, das ist echt gemein.  Deshalb mag ich eigentlich auch schon gar nicht mehr ins Fitness-Studio. Gibt ja doch nur wenige Punkte  Aber der restliche Körper braucht ja auch seine "Streicheleinheiten" 

Nun gut, krämpeln wir die Arme hoch und weiter geht's. Wir sind übrigens gerade jetzt auf Platz 113. Also gehe ich heute Abend noch mal fleißig auf den Heimtrainer und mache einen Nightride durch's Wohnzimmer. Immer fleißig Punkte sammeln ...


----------



## joscho (11. November 2009)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Warum sind vier Stunden Step-Aerobic eigentlich nur 2 Punkte wert, während gemütliches Fahren je Stunde 4 bringt?????
> Das ist echt gemein.



Weil es nun mal primär ums radeln geht. Die "Keativen" machen aus 4h alternativer Sportart aber deutlich mehr Punkte. Da wird das Ganze sehr einfallsreich in die richtigen Häppchen zerlegt.
Und Heimtrainer vor der Klotze bringt ja auch das Gleiche wie echtes radeln - so sind halt die Regeln


----------



## AnjaR (11. November 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Weil es nun mal primär ums radeln geht. Die "Keativen" machen aus 4h alternativer Sportart aber deutlich mehr Punkte. Da wird das Ganze sehr einfallsreich in die richtigen Häppchen zerlegt.
> Und Heimtrainer vor der Klotze bringt ja auch das Gleiche wie echtes radeln - so sind halt die Regeln


 
Ja, leider. Aber wir kämpfen trotzdem weiter.


----------



## joscho (11. November 2009)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Ja, leider. Aber wir kämpfen trotzdem weiter.



Genau. Nur nicht klein kriegen lassen  Versuchen wir auch gerade


----------



## AnjaR (12. November 2009)

Huhu Dickertrix, wo bist Du?
Hast Du vergessen, dass Du zum WP Team gehörst?
Huschhusch auf den Heimtrainer
@ Susy
Wann sollen wir denn am Samstag starten? Mir wäre 10:30 Uhr lieb, da wir noch die Anfahrt haben. Setzt Du noch einen Termin ins LMB? Evtl. hat ja noch jemand anderes Lust mitzufahren. Freue mich schon auf die Matschschlacht.
Bis Samstag


----------



## AnjaR (12. November 2009)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Huhu Dickertrix, wo bist Du?
> Hast Du vergessen, dass Du zum WP Team gehörst?
> Huschhusch auf den Heimtrainer


Hey sorry, hab erst nachher beim Team gesehen, dass Du fleißig warst. War aber eh Spaß.
LG Anja


----------



## Susy (12. November 2009)

AnjaR schrieb:


> @ Susy
> Wann sollen wir denn am Samstag starten? Mir wäre 10:30 Uhr lieb, da wir noch die Anfahrt haben. Setzt Du noch einen Termin ins LMB? Evtl. hat ja noch jemand anderes Lust mitzufahren. Freue mich schon auf die Matschschlacht.
> Bis Samstag



10.30 Uhr wird passend gemacht.  Werde den Termin eintragen. Wenn noch jemand mitfahren würde, wäre das schön. Auf meinem Navi sind leider noch immer keine neuen Touren drauf, die von Neunkirchen aus starten .... Sonst müssten wir leider alt bekannte Strecken fahren ... 

Bis Samstag


----------



## Susy (13. November 2009)

Heute kann ich leider nicht trainieren und Punkte sammeln. Meine Beine brauchen mal eine Auszeit und die Wohnung etwas Zuwendung. 

Nachdem Vivienne gestern erstmalig in der Kinderbetreuung im Fitness-Studio gestreikt hat, musste ich leider dort das Training abbrechen. Aber am Nachmittag wollte sie unbedingt mit mir Fahrrad fahren. Da habe ich natürlich nicht "nein" sagen können ...  Heute morgen wollte sie zwar auch schon wieder aufs Rad. Aber ich muss das "Nein"-Sagen ja auch lernen 

Ich zähle also auf den Rest des Teams ;-)

LG Susi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dickertrix (13. November 2009)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Huhu Dickertrix, wo bist Du?
> Hast Du vergessen, dass Du zum WP Team gehörst?
> Huschhusch auf den Heimtrainer
> @ Susy
> ...



Nein, natürlich nicht Mußte nur viel arbeiten und dann 3 Kinder, da bleibt manchmal nicht viel Zeit  Werde am WE mal schön fleißig sein und sammeln


----------



## Dickertrix (13. November 2009)

Ach so, hier noch ein Gesundheitsupdate: Gestern wieder beim Prof. gewesen incl. Röntgen :kotz: Es sieht gut aus und ich darf jetzt wieder mehr bewegen wie vorher, 5 KG zum heben bleibt  und auch am Ende Januar 2010 wurde nicht gerüttelt, auch nach hundertmaligen Nachfragen und auf dem Boden wälzen


----------



## Susy (13. November 2009)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> Es sieht gut aus und ich darf jetzt wieder mehr bewegen wie vorher



Na das hört sich doch gut an. "Und stetig ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen" ... wie mein Chef immer zu sagen pflegt. Weiterhin gute Besserung und fröhliches Punktesammeln am Wochenende


----------



## Loriot76 (13. November 2009)

So Mädels, 

ich habe mich mal für morgen eingetragen. Muss ja mal schauen, was es in N.-S. und Umgebung trailtechnisch zu bieten gibt. Sollte es allerdings zu heftig regnen, würde ich den Sch**** einziehen und nicht mitfahren.....

Dann hoffentlich bis morgen?!

Christian


----------



## AnjaR (13. November 2009)

Loriot76 schrieb:


> So Mädels,
> 
> ich habe mich mal für morgen eingetragen. Muss ja mal schauen, was es in N.-S. und Umgebung trailtechnisch zu bieten gibt. Sollte es allerdings zu heftig regnen, würde ich den Sch**** einziehen und nicht mitfahren.....
> 
> ...


 
Na, Sch..... einziehen gibt´s nicht.
Es wird nur bei Weltuntergang nicht gefahren. Und der ist doch wohl am 21.Dez. 2012
Schön dich dann morgen kennenzulernen.
Gruß Anja


----------



## AnjaR (13. November 2009)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> Nein, natürlich nicht Mußte nur viel arbeiten und dann 3 Kinder, da bleibt manchmal nicht viel Zeit  Werde am WE mal schön fleißig sein und sammeln


 
Eigentlich müsste die Erziehung der Kinder auch Punkte bringen.Denn zur Ruhe kommt man da nicht.
Wir sind aber mittlerweile aus dem Gröbsten raus, so dass wir, wenn kein Fahrdienst ansteht unsere Freizeit auch wieder für uns nutzen können.(Bei aktiven Kindern hat man ständig Fahrdienst) 
Schön, dass die Genesung weiter voran schreitet. Wenn Du dann wieder richtig biken darfst, machen wir ne schöne WP Runde. Muss ja am Anfang nicht´s Wildes sein.
So denn, fleißiges Punkten am WE.
Gruß Anja


----------



## Loriot76 (13. November 2009)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Schön dich dann morgen kennenzulernen.
> Gruß Anja


 
dito


----------



## joscho (13. November 2009)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste die Erziehung der Kinder auch Punkte bringen.



Nicht alles was anstrengend und zermürbend ist bringt Punkte  Vielmehr muss man den WP als Begründung verstehen, sich eine Auszeit zu nehmen und sich wie ein kleines Kind selbst in den Matsch zu begeben 
Wirklich erwachsene verstehen WP-Teilnehmer nicht.


----------



## AnjaR (13. November 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Nicht alles was anstrengend und zermürbend ist bringt Punkte  Vielmehr muss man den WP als Begründung verstehen, sich eine Auszeit zu nehmen und sich wie ein kleines Kind selbst in den Matsch zu begeben
> Wirklich erwachsene verstehen WP-Teilnehmer nicht.


 
Da hast Du wohl recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (14. November 2009)

Hallöle,
war ne tolle Tour heute. Mit Hin- und Rückfahrt Seelscheid kommen wir auf folgende Daten:
44,7 km; 810 Hm; und 3:45 h Fahrzeit
Danke an alle Mitfahrer, insbesondere fürs gemeinsame Guiden von Susy und Christian. Waren ein paar nette Trails dabei.
Ich hoffe wir können das bald mal wiederholen.
LG Anja


----------



## Susy (14. November 2009)

Ja, das war eine sehr schöne Tour. Sie hat mir auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Vielen Dank auch von mir an alle Mitfahrer.

Schönes Wochenende und bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder ...
Susi


----------



## Seelrider (16. November 2009)

Hi,

war eine nette und ausgeglichene Tour. Mein Dank geht natürlich an Susy für den Termin und die Auswahl der Route.
Danke und Grüße natürlich auch an die Mitfahrer.

Bis zum nächsten Ausflug im Wald


----------



## Loriot76 (16. November 2009)

Wollte ich auch noch sagen, dass es schön war, euch mal kennenzulernen! War ne feine Tour, ich konnte ja auch noch zumindest ein paar Kleinigkeiten beisteuern. Wir hätten es ja fast geschafft, trocken zu bleiben.  Wäre schön, wenn man sich mal wieder sieht!

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Dart (18. November 2009)

Zwar etwas spät, aber auch von mir noch Danke für die schöne Tour vom Samstag.

Damit´s durch die Woche nicht langweilig wird, hab´ich für heute Abend einen N8ride  in Seelscheid eingestellt. Aktive vor.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Sueßstoff (20. November 2009)

hallo ihr lieben,

geht am samstag was ab ?, würde gerne eine schöne runde drehen..sollte aber schön locker langsam sein..wegen noch ausklingende erkältung...

lust und zeit, dann meldet euch..

g
frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Susy (20. November 2009)

Hi Frank,

bei mir geht's leider nicht. Melde mich, wenn es bei mir wieder passt. Ansonsten viel Spaß am Samstag.

Gruß
Susi


----------



## Dickertrix (20. November 2009)

Tach auch, mal ne Frage: Wo nehmt ihr alle die Zeit her um solche langen Einheiten am Tag zu trainieren? Ich muss für mein Geld noch arbeiten ;-).........Gruss, der heilige


----------



## AnjaR (20. November 2009)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> Tach auch, mal ne Frage: Wo nehmt ihr alle die Zeit her um solche langen Einheiten am Tag zu trainieren? Ich muss für mein Geld noch arbeiten ;-).........Gruss, der heilige


 Hi Heiliger,
Als Trainerin in diversen Gruppen kommen halt solche Zeiten zusammen. Daher auch soviel alternative Sportarten. Dies sind Stepaerobic, Energy Dance, Bauch-Beine-Po, Seniorengymnastik etc. Da ich immer aktiv mit mache und nicht nur in der Mitte stehe, zählen diese Zeiten.  Bringen aber leider nicht viele Punkte. Reiner Zeitvertreib sind nur die Biketouren.
Aber wir hatten eh gesagt, jeder so wie er kann. Daher, bloß kein schlechtes Gewissen.
Gruß Anja


----------



## AnjaR (20. November 2009)

Sueßstoff schrieb:


> hallo ihr lieben,
> 
> geht am samstag was ab ?, würde gerne eine schöne runde drehen..sollte aber schön locker langsam sein..wegen noch ausklingende erkältung...
> 
> ...


 
Hi Frank,
ich glaube diese Woche Samstag eher nicht, da im und am Haus doch einiges liegen geblieben ist. Außerdem brauche ich auch mal einen Tag Pause. 
@all
für nächste Woche Samstag möchte ich gerne eine Tour ab Seelscheid einstellen, mit der Option, diese nachher hier auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt bei einem Glühwein ausklingen zu lassen. Mir schwebt so etwa 15:00 Uhr vor, da ich noch bis um 13:00 Uhr arbeiten (Stepaerobic) muss. Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand Interesse hätte.
Gruß Anja


----------



## Sueßstoff (20. November 2009)

> @all
> für nächste Woche Samstag möchte ich gerne eine Tour ab Seelscheid einstellen, mit der Option, diese nachher hier auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt bei einem Glühwein ausklingen zu lassen. Mir schwebt so etwa 15:00 Uhr vor, da ich noch bis um 13:00 Uhr arbeiten (Stepaerobic) muss. Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand Interesse hätte.
> Gruß Anja



Dann trag mal beim LM ein


----------



## Susy (20. November 2009)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> Tach auch, mal ne Frage: Wo nehmt ihr alle die Zeit her um solche langen Einheiten am Tag zu trainieren? Ich muss für mein Geld noch arbeiten ;-).........Gruss, der heilige



Bei mir ist's ganz einfach. Wenn Vivie (meine Tochter) ihre 1,5 - 2 Stunden Mittagsschläfchen hält, setze ich mich auf den Heimtrainer. Abends, wenn die Kinder im Bett sind und ich Lust und Zeit habe auch noch mal. Und zwischendurch gehe ich 2 x die Woche ins Fitness-Center. Ab und an hat Vivie auch Lust mit mir Fahrrad zu fahren. Da sage ich dann auch nicht "nein". Oder ich fahre mit Anja & Co. Und außerdem möchte ich besser sein als Thomas (fusselhirn)  Aber mal sehen, wie lange ich das so noch machen kann ...

Bei ihm sieht's so aus, dass er - sofern er denn nicht im In- und Ausland unterwegs ist - mit dem Rad zur Arbeit nach Bonn fährt und ab und an mal Fahrtechnik trainiert.


----------



## AnjaR (20. November 2009)

Susy schrieb:


> Und außerdem möchte ich besser sein als Thomas (fusselhirn)  Aber mal sehen, wie lange ich das so noch machen kann ...


Hi Susy,
ich wusste gar nicht, dass Ihr einen familieninternen Wettbewerb habt. Was bekommt denn der Sieger?  oder ?
Ich glaube Jörg lässt sich nicht darauf ein.
Aber Dir gebührt mein voller Respekt. Stunde um Stunde auf dem Heimtrainer - ne das wär nichts für mich. Das fände ich echt:kotz:
Toll mit wieviel Elan Du das machst. Und das Team dankt es Dir.


----------



## Susy (20. November 2009)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Stunde um Stunde auf dem Heimtrainer - ne das wär nichts für mich. Das fände ich echt:kotz:



Hi Anja,

da ich nur die Wahl zwischen gar nicht fahren oder Heimtrainer habe, fällt die Wahl nicht schwer. Aber so oft ich kann, fahre ich natürlich viiiiiiel lieber draußen 

Biken am Samstag und anschließendem Besuch auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt hört sich super an. Klasse Idee. Ich schaue mal, dass mindestens einer von uns bestenfalls beide dabei sein werden 

Mein Respekt gebührt eher Dir. Ich versuche, punktemäßig einigermaßen an Dir dran zu bleiben. Aber das ist ja völlig unmöglich ....


----------



## Susy (20. November 2009)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hi Susy,
> ich wusste gar nicht, dass Ihr einen familieninternen Wettbewerb habt. Was bekommt denn der Sieger?  oder ?



Hatte ich das nicht erzählt.  Tja, was der Sieger bekommt ...?  Wir haben ja noch etwas Zeit, um das zu definieren


----------



## Seelrider (20. November 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

anlässlich meines Jubiläumsjahres 25 Jahre auf dem Mountainbike möchte ich am 08.05.2010 einen Ausflug in die MTB Vergangenheit machen. Idee ist eine MTB Tour im Stil der 80er und 90er Jahre, mit altem Material und Kleidung. Ich werde ein altes CroMo MTB mit Starrgabel reaktivieren und Kleidung aus den 80er Jahren anziehen. Ich glaube ich werde recht albern aussehen und den nicht vorhandenen Komfort später verfluchen. 
Schön wäre natürlich, wenn auch andere MTBler altes Material und Kleidung entstauben und in den Wald ausführen. 
Der Termin ist bereits hier auf der MTB News gesetzt. Nach dem Ausflug können wir dann noch ein wenig fachsimpeln. 
Selbstverständlich sind auch MTBler mit Material aus der Gegenwart willkommen. 

Ich freue mich bereits auf den Ausflug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (20. November 2009)

Seelrider schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> anlässlich meines Jubiläumsjahres 25 Jahre auf dem Mountainbike möchte ich am 08.05.2010 einen Ausflug in die MTB Vergangenheit machen. Idee ist eine MTB Tour im Stil der 80er und 90er Jahre, mit altem Material und Kleidung. Ich werde ein altes CroMo MTB mit Starrgabel reaktivieren und Kleidung aus den 80er Jahren anziehen. Ich glaube ich werde recht albern aussehen und den nicht vorhandenen Komfort später verfluchen.
> Schön wäre natürlich, wenn auch andere MTBler altes Material und Kleidung entstauben und in den Wald ausführen.
> ...


Hi Thomas, 
mit altem Material können wir leider nicht dienen. Aber in den Augen der Nichtbiker sehen wir auch schon albern aus. Die denken doch eh. Aber der Termin steht schon bei uns im Kalender.


----------



## Susy (20. November 2009)

Hallo Thomas,

auch wir haben uns den Termin notiert.  Klasse Idee. 

Ich werde allerdings mit Kleidung aus der Gegenwart fahren wollen. Vor 25 Jahren bin ich - meine ich zumindest - einfach in Jeans oder Trainingshose gefahren.


----------



## AnjaR (21. November 2009)

Sueßstoff schrieb:


> Dann trag mal beim LM ein


Schon geschehen. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9530


----------



## Sueßstoff (21. November 2009)

> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> anlÃ¤sslich meines JubilÃ¤umsjahres â25 Jahre auf dem Mountainbikeâ mÃ¶chte ich am 08.05.2010 einen Ausflug in die MTB Vergangenheit machen. Idee ist eine MTB Tour im Stil der 80er und 90er Jahre, mit altem Material und Kleidung. Ich werde ein altes CroMo MTB mit Starrgabel reaktivieren und Kleidung aus den 80er Jahren anziehen. Ich glaube ich werde recht albern aussehen und den nicht vorhandenen Komfort spÃ¤ter verfluchen.
> 
> ...



Hi Thomas, 
SUPER IDEE VON DIR , KLASSE....ich bin dabei..packe mein altes Scott aus, hoffentlich geht das gut mit den alten Felgenbremsen ... 

GruÃ
Frank


----------



## AnjaR (22. November 2009)

@Süßstoff
Danke für den tollen Nightride.  Ich habe viele neue Wege kennengelernt. Mal sehen, ob ich die im Hellen wiederfinde. Wir waren um 0:03 Uhr wieder im Haus. Ich hoffe das Tempo war für Inge ok.
Gruß Anja


----------



## Sueßstoff (22. November 2009)

> Danke für den tollen Nightride.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wäre ausbaufähig.... müssen wir dann 2-3 stunden anhängen...dann fahren wir mal meine tour.....

wir haben die 3 stunden noch voll gefahren,,,, jetzt ist inge platt..

wann wiederholen wir die tour ?

g
frank


----------



## fusselhirn (22. November 2009)

Seelrider schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> anlässlich meines Jubiläumsjahres 25 Jahre auf dem Mountainbike möchte ich am 08.05.2010 einen Ausflug in die MTB Vergangenheit machen. Idee ist eine MTB Tour im Stil der 80er und 90er Jahre, mit altem Material und Kleidung. Ich werde ein altes CroMo MTB mit Starrgabel reaktivieren und Kleidung aus den 80er Jahren anziehen. Ich glaube ich werde recht albern aussehen und den nicht vorhandenen Komfort später verfluchen.
> Schön wäre natürlich, wenn auch andere MTBler altes Material und Kleidung entstauben und in den Wald ausführen.
> ...



Halli Hallo, super Idee. Leider sind meine Bikes von damals (ab 1987) entweder verkauft, zerstört oder geklaut worden. Aber natürlich erinnere ich mich noch bestens an die ungefederte zeit. ich bin gern dabei, aber meine maxime lautete eben immer "wo neues soll entstehen, da muß altes weichen". bis die tage ...


----------



## Seelrider (23. November 2009)

Servus Fussel,

ich freue mich, wie bereits geschrieben genauso, wenn mit einem modernen Fully mitgerollt wird. Ich möchte wie die Freunde von Old- und Youngtimern Fahrzeugen, eine Zeitreise machen, ohne gleich ein Wurmloch für Zeitsprünge zu finden.
Ich werde am 08.05.2010 mein zweites ATB/MTB ein MARIN Team reiten. Leider ist der Rahmen meines ersten ATB/MTB ein GIANT Escaper nach vielen Jahren und vielen Trails in den Bergen gebrochen und später entsorgt worden. Meine ersten Ausflüge in die Hügel noch vor 1985 waren mit einem sogenannten Herrenrad (stink normales Fahrrad) mit 3 Gang Torpedo Nabenschaltung. Damit ging es ohne Schutzblech von Niederholtdorf in das Siebengebirge. 
Damals wie heute waren es die Pfade und die Steige, die für mich das Salz in meiner Suppe Bergrad waren.blah...blah

Ich hoffe, es wird am 08.05.2010 eine bunte Truppe mit modernen Newtimern bis zu angestaubten Youngtimer MTBs unterwegs sein.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9439
Wer "Altes" nicht schätzt, kann "Neues" nicht würdigen.

Bis denn
SEELRIDER


----------



## Seelrider (23. November 2009)

Hi Anja,

eine gute Idee mit der Tour am 28.11.2009 ab 15:00 Uhr. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9530

Zitat Anja:
_Nette Tour rund um Seelscheid. Evtl. Holzbachtal, Naafbachtal etc. Strecke kann aber auch spontan geändert werden. Zum Abschluss der Tour gehen wir bei Bedarf auf den Seelscheider Weihnachtsmarkt den ein oder anderen Glühwein etc. trinken. Die Räder können dann bei uns abgestellt werden._

Ich möchte gerne mitfahren, aber wir bekommen am Nachmittag/Abend Besuch, deshalb wird es für mich schwierig. 
Info für die Nichtseelscheider:
Der Weihnachtsmarkt ist wirklich nett.
Es glühen hier in Seelscheid nicht nur die Bremsscheiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (24. November 2009)

Seelrider schrieb:


> Servus Fussel,
> 
> Ich möchte wie die Freunde von Old- und Youngtimern Fahrzeugen, eine Zeitreise machen, ohne gleich ein Wurmloch für Zeitsprünge zu finden.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
ich habe noch ein über 20 Jahre altes Kästle-MTB mit Starrgabel im Allgäu stehen. Wenn ich das wieder mit zurückbringe, könnte ich dann mitfahren? 
Den alten Helm habe ich leider vor Jahren entsorgt. Die alten Klamotten passen nicht mehr.
VG Werner


----------



## AnjaR (24. November 2009)

Hilfe......, wer weiß, wo der Hahn zum Abdrehen des Regens ist?
Bin heute morgen mal wieder triefend nass geworden. So langsam macht es keinen Spaß mehr, ständig im Regen zu fahren.
Wo gibt es *bezahlbare*, radtaugliche Regenbekleidung? Kann mir da jemand einen guten Tipp geben?
Gruß Anja


----------



## Susy (24. November 2009)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hilfe......, wer weiß, wo der Hahn zum Abdrehen des Regens ist?
> Bin heute morgen mal wieder triefend nass geworden. So langsam macht es keinen Spaß mehr, ständig im Regen zu fahren.
> Wo gibt es *bezahlbare*, radtaugliche Regenbekleidung? Kann mir da jemand einen guten Tipp geben?
> Gruß Anja



Hi Anja,

tja, da denkt man, es wäre brauchbares Wetter und dann so etwas.  Ich bin heute leider auch geduscht worden.  Dabei war so gutes Wetter, als ich gestartet bin.

Mit den Regensachen kann ich Dir auch nicht weiterhelfen. Thomas hat sich mal die Mühle gemacht und das Thema genauer unter die Lupe genommen. Das hat er leider auf der alten HLC-Homepage dargestellt. Aber ob dabei eine "günstige" Lösung rausgekommen ist, weiß ich nicht mehr. 

Bis hoffentlich Samstag ...


----------



## AnjaR (24. November 2009)

Susy schrieb:


> Bis hoffentlich Samstag ...


----------



## Seelrider (24. November 2009)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe noch ein über 20 Jahre altes Kästle-MTB mit Starrgabel im Allgäu stehen. Wenn ich das wieder mit zurückbringe, könnte ich dann mitfahren?
> Den alten Helm habe ich leider vor Jahren entsorgt. Die alten Klamotten passen nicht mehr.
> VG Werner



Werner, du bist natürlich immer willkommen, mit dem Kästle MTB wäre es natürlich noch schöner. 
Das Problem mit den Klamotten kenne ich.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## fusselhirn (24. November 2009)

Seelrider schrieb:


> Wer "Altes" nicht schätzt, kann "Neues" nicht würdigen.
> 
> SEELRIDER



mit fast allen vergangenen bikes verbinde ich glücksmomente (im schnee auf dem broken), kerben (im steinbruch am boden), adrenalinstöße (downhill von der löwenburg mit satteltaschen und ohne federung) und grandiose touren.

ich habe sie bis auf eines alle geschätzt und manchmal frage ich mich, ob biken früher nicht viel unkomplizierter war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dickertrix (25. November 2009)

Hallöchen auch von mir, wenn nichts mehr passiert bin ich bei Deiner Tour dabei  Der Bewegungsradius wird immer größer und die Schmerzpunkte werden auch weniger  Nur draussen fahren wie gesagt erst ab Januar  Jetzt wollen wir mal beim Spinning nicht umfallen, dann müßte alles klar laufen  Was machen eigentlich Daniel und Jens sowie Ritchie  Leben die noch.....
Gruss, der heilige


----------



## fusselhirn (25. November 2009)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> Was machen eigentlich Daniel und Jens sowie Ritchie  Leben die noch.....
> Gruss, der heilige



die leben und biken natürlich alle noch. ihren status sollen sie aber mal lieber selber mitteilen, hab mich da in der letzten zeit zu oft in der wortwahl vergriffen


----------



## Sir John (25. November 2009)

Salü Ihr Racker,
ja er lebt [email protected] Fussel: Wortwahl ? Vertan? Quatsch!
Ich Trainiere zur Zeit ziemlich fleißig und versuche es mit der Arbeit unter einen Hut zu bringen. Leider muss ich die Samstage & Sonntage im Moment für die langen G1 Gewalttouren nutzen (5-6 Std) und sitze deswegen wenig auf dem Trecker. Trainiere abends immer so 2,5Std auf der Rolle, der übliche Wahnsinn eben.
Ansonsten ist alles beim alten 5Kg zu viel wie jedes Jahr im November 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Loriot76 (26. November 2009)

So, habe mich mal für Samstag eingetragen. Bin mal gespannt, was das Naafbachtal so macht, war da bestimmt schon 3 Monate nicht mehr. Mal schauen, wo es uns so hin verschägt, nen Glühwein hinten dran nehme ich dann auch noch gerne mit. 

Bis dann
Christian


----------



## bibi1952 (26. November 2009)

Loriot76 schrieb:


> So, habe mich mal für Samstag eingetragen. Bin mal gespannt, was das Naafbachtal so macht, war da bestimmt schon 3 Monate nicht mehr. Mal schauen, wo es uns so hin verschägt, nen Glühwein hinten dran nehme ich dann auch noch gerne mit.
> 
> Bis dann
> Christian



Fürs Naafbacktal ist empfehlenswert:
*dicke Stollenreifen
wasserdichte Schuhe*​
VG Werner


----------



## -Jens (27. November 2009)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> Hallöchen auch von mir, wenn nichts mehr passiert bin ich bei Deiner Tour dabei  Der Bewegungsradius wird immer größer und die Schmerzpunkte werden auch weniger  Nur draussen fahren wie gesagt erst ab Januar  Jetzt wollen wir mal beim Spinning nicht umfallen, dann müßte alles klar laufen  Was machen eigentlich Daniel und Jens sowie Ritchie  Leben die noch.....
> Gruss, der heilige



@Dickertrix: lebt noch!
bin allerdings nur selten draußen anzutreffen, versuche mich mit Spinning und Fitness halbwegs fit zu halten.

@Seelrider: schöne Idee Deine geplante Jubiläums-Tour 25 Jahre auf dem Mountainbike wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich auch gerne dabei. Mit Rad und Kleidung der 80er kann ich leider auch nicht dienen, Anfang der 80er waren bei mir noch Windeln angesagt 
Ein weiter so, an alle Winterpokal-Teilnehmer 



http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/353





Besten Gruß Jens


----------



## AnjaR (27. November 2009)

-Jens schrieb:


> @Dickertrix: lebt noch!
> bin allerdings nur selten draußen anzutreffen, versuche mich mit Spinning und Fitness halbwegs fit zu halten.


Schade, dass man euch nicht mehr draußen sieht.


-Jens schrieb:


> Ein weiter so, an alle Winterpokal-Teilnehmer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, wir geben unser Bestes!
Gruß Anja


----------



## AnjaR (28. November 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,
war trotz Regen heute eine tolle Tour mit tollen Mitfahrern. Schön, dass wir diesmal mit acht Leuten unterwegs waren. Sorry für den ersten Trail. Ich hatte gehofft, dass er wieder besser fahrbar ist.
@Alex und Jens, war toll, Euch bei einer Tour mal wieder zu sehen.
Nach zwei Stunden Matchschlacht und Regenschauern haben wir uns dann auf dem Seelscheider Weihnachtsmarkt mit einem gaaaanz kleinen Glühwein wieder aufgewärmt.
Ich hoffe Susy und Jens, Ihr seid noch gut wieder mit den Rädern auf den anderen Berg nach Neunkirchen gekommen.
Wäre schön wenn wir so eine Tour nochmal wiederholen.
Nochmal danke an alle Mitfahrer und LG Anja


----------



## Susy (29. November 2009)

@ Anja: 
Danke für die schöne Tour. Es hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht. Und der erste Trail war auch ok. Du hast eine schöne Tour rausgesucht. Und der Rückweg war auch ok. Da wir ja mit dem MTB von Neunkirchen gekommen sind, konnte ich sogar ein paar Punkte mehr eintragen  

@ den Rest der gestrigen Truppe:
Es war sehr schön, mit Euch gefahren zu sein. Hoffe, wir bekommen es bald mal wieder hin. Allerdings werde ich nächstes Wochenende aussetzen.

Gruß
Susi


----------



## aleuchte (29. November 2009)

Danke für dieTour ! Heute um 15:30 geht nicht da Ich Besuch bekomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sueßstoff (29. November 2009)

@ anja, danke für die tolle tour, hat sehr viel spass gemacht war von allem etwas dabei... ;-)


----------



## Sir John (1. Dezember 2009)

Morgen Ihr Racker/innen,
hier ist ja mittlerweile echt richtig was los...schön.
jetzt muss ich ja nur noch den Popo aufs MTB bekommen und meinen Leib dem Ursprung zuführen

Ich habe noch DT Swiss Laufräder (Disk) daheim vieleicht kann einer von euch nen schönen Winterlaufradsatz brauchen. Die Dinger haben die Onyx nabe. Sind jetzt 2 Jahre alt. einfach mal melden.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## AnjaR (5. Dezember 2009)

Hallo ihr Neunkirchener,
nächstes Wochenende ist bei Euch Weihnachtsmarkt. Hat nicht einer von Euch Lust, eine Tour ins LMB einzustellen mit Ende auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt?
So ab ca. 14 Uhr könnten wir durchs Tal zu Euch gekommen sein.
Wäre schön, wenn jemand die Tour in die Hand nehmen würde.
LG Anja


----------



## Susy (5. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Anja,

Termin ist eingestellt.  Da - glaube ich zumindest - ohnehin kein Termin für morgen (1. Sonntag im Monat) zustande gekommen ist, werden wir hoffentlich am Sonntag wieder genau so zahlreich unterwegs sein, wie letzten Sonntag ... 

@ Daniel: Hier ist DIE Möglichkeit, Deinen Popo mal wieder aufs MTBike zu bekommen. Wäre sehr schön, wenn Du mal wieder dabei wärst. Ich weiß ja schon kaum noch, wie Du aussiehst.  Wenn wir uns allerdings nicht zum Biken treffen sollten, dann doch bitte auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt zum Krafttraining des rechten Armes oder Lebertraining .... 

Selbiges (Weihnachtsmarkt) gilt natürlich auch für die anderen HighLifeCruiser. 

Gruß
Susi


----------



## AnjaR (6. Dezember 2009)

Susy schrieb:


> Hallo Anja,
> 
> Termin ist eingestellt.  Da - glaube ich zumindest - ohnehin kein Termin für morgen (1. Sonntag im Monat) zustande gekommen ist, werden wir hoffentlich am Sonntag wieder genau so zahlreich unterwegs sein, wie letzten Sonntag ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Loriot76 (14. Dezember 2009)

Wollte nochmal sagen, dass es wieder einmal eine sehr feine Tour mit ner feinen Truppe war!  Schöne Trails, wenngleich am Anfang auch etwas matschig. Der ein oder andere hatte sich ja auch (teilweise fast) hingepackt.  
Der anschließende Weihnachtsmarktbesuch war auch sehr fein - jetzt ist ja auch die Konkurrenz zwischen den beiden Ortsteilen geklärt.  Danke nochmal für den wärmenden Fleece an Susy und Thomas! 

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## AnjaR (14. Dezember 2009)

Loriot76 schrieb:


> Wollte nochmal sagen, dass es wieder einmal eine sehr feine Tour mit ner feinen Truppe war!  Schöne Trails, wenngleich am Anfang auch etwas matschig. Der ein oder andere hatte sich ja auch (teilweise fast) hingepackt.
> Der anschließende Weihnachtsmarktbesuch war auch sehr fein - jetzt ist ja auch die Konkurrenz zwischen den beiden Ortsteilen geklärt.  Danke nochmal für den wärmenden Fleece an Susy und Thomas!
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Christian


Hallo Zusammen,
ich kann mich Christian in allen Dingen nur anschließen. War ne tolle Tour mit netten Leuten. Der Heimweg vom Weihnachtsmarkt Neunkirchen nach Seelscheid war sau kalt. 
Was die Konkurrenz zwischen den beiden Ortsteilen betrifft , dass muss dann wohl noch bei diversen Gelegenheiten ausdiskutiert werden.
Einschl. Hin- und Rückfahrt hatte ich am Abend 44 km und 830 Hm auf dem Tacho stehen.

@ Susy,
nicht vergessen einzutragen. Wir brauchen die Punkte.

LG Anja


----------



## fusselhirn (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo die Damen und Herren,

nach der gestrigen Lampen Diskussion habe ich mal wieder die Physik belästigt und den Vergleich zwischen Lumen und Lux gesucht.

Die beiden Größen lassen sich leider nur sehr sehr bedingt vergleichen. Eine direkte Umrechnung wie von Zoll in cm etc. funktioniert nicht.

Lumen: bezeichnet den Lichtstrom, der von einer Lichtquelle ausgeht.
Lux: bezeichnet die Lichtleistung einer Lichtquelle

Alles klar? Mir war's das nicht, also noch ein wenig weiter rum recherchiert.

Nohmal zum Lumen: Eine Lichtquelle sendet einen Lichtstrom aus. Dabei gibt es aber noch keine Aussage, wie dieser Lichtstrom aussieht. Er kann stark streuen oder stark gebündelt sein und damit entweder sehr weit mit kleinem Focus oder sehr gestreut mit breitem Focus sein. Ein starker Lichtstrom sagt also erstmal nix darüber, wie sich der Lichtstrom verteilt. Die Verteilung findet über den Reflector statt, der den Lichtstrom "kanalisiert".

Nochmal zu Lux: Bei der Messung der Lichtleistung wird das ankommende Licht eine Lichtquelle unter bestimmten Parametern gemessen. Man mißt also z.B. wieviel Licht eine Lichtquelle auf einer 1 quadrat meter großen fläche in einem abstand von x metern erzeugt. Bei dieser Messung spielt es keine Rolle, ob noch jede Menge Licht an dem auszuleuchtenden Quadrat Meter "vorbei geht" oder nicht. Daher kommen denn auch die z.T. sehr hohen Lux Werte bestimmter Lampen, die dann nur einen sehr kleinen, hellen Fleck produzieren.

btw: ein Candela bezeichnet den Lichtstrom (also Lumen), der von einer Kerze ausgeht (candela = Kerze). Eine Kerze verstömt ihr Licht fast wie eine Kugel - also herzlich ungeeignet um so etwas wie einen Weg gezielt zu beleuchten.

Fazit: Lumen alleine sagt nicht viel, da man nicht weiß, wie der Lichtstrom durch die Reflektortechnik verteilt wird. Lux alleine sagt auch wenig, da man dann nicht weiß, wie die Gesamtausleuchtung aussieht. Am aussagekräftigsten sind also Bilder, auf denen man den Lichtkegel und die Helligkeit sehen kann.


----------



## Susy (14. Dezember 2009)

Ja, es war gestern mal wieder eine suuuuper schöne Tour. Danke an Jörg für's Guiden  und an alle anderen für's Mitfahren. Hat echt Spaß gemacht. So macht Punkte-Sammeln richtig Spaß.  Und der Weihnachtsmarktbesuch war auch super schön und lustig. Tja, mit Euch kann man schon los gehen/fahren ... 

@ Inge:
Ich hoffe, wir haben Dich gestern nicht vergrault. Die Tour war zwar als langsam eingetragen. Aber ich befürchte, dass wir gestern nicht wirklich langsam gefahren sind. Ich hoffe aber, dass es Dir auch Spaß gemacht hat.

@ Anja:
Wieso war Dir kalt? Hast Du etwa den Pully ausgezogen?????!!!!! Das war der wärmste Fleece-Pully (500er Fleece!!), den ich habe. Da kann doch gar nicht mehr kalt drin gewesen sein ....
Ich habe jetzt auch meine Punkte eingetragen und festgestellt, dass ich diese Woche ne Menge mehr tun sollte.  Jetzt bin ich auf Platz 5xx abgerutscht. Das kann ja gar nicht sein!!!!!!! Aber wo bekomme ich etwas mehr Zeit her????  Morgen Abend geht Thomas zur Weihnachtsfeier. Und ich weiß auch schon, was ich morgen Abend machen werde ...  

@ Christian:
Gern geschehen. Ich hoffe, Du bist noch gut nach Hause gekommen. Und merk Dir den 16. vor. 

LG Susi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loriot76 (14. Dezember 2009)

Bin gut angekommen, aber ich war ziemlich heftig an den Händen und Zehen durchgefroren.  16.01. ist vorgemerkt! 


Zur Lampendiskussion: Ich mache es mir folgendermaßen einfach: 

Lumen = Lichtmenge, die insgesamt abgegeben wird
Lux = Helligkeit auf einen bestimmten Punkt

Insofern ist der Mix entscheidend, bzw. wie schon gesagt Bilder, auf denen die Ausleuchtung und die Helligkeit zu sehen sind. Der Rest sind theoretische Werte. Bestes Beispiel ist die Sigma PowerLED, die an sich zwar schön hell ist, die auf Trails aber als alleinige Lichtquelle am Lenker nur bedingt tauglich ist.


----------



## AnjaR (14. Dezember 2009)

Susy schrieb:


> @ Inge:
> Ich hoffe, wir haben Dich gestern nicht vergrault. Die Tour war zwar als langsam eingetragen. Aber ich befürchte, dass wir gestern nicht wirklich langsam gefahren sind. Ich hoffe aber, dass es Dir auch Spaß gemacht hat.


Auch ich hoffe, dass wir Dich nicht vergrault haben. Würde mich freuen, wenn Du wieder mal ne Tour mitfährst.



Susy schrieb:


> @ Anja:
> Wieso war Dir kalt? Hast Du etwa den Pully ausgezogen?????!!!!! Das war der wärmste Fleece-Pully (500er Fleece!!), den ich habe. Da kann doch gar nicht mehr kalt drin gewesen sein ....


Na Hände und Beine konnte ich wohl schlecht mit in den Fleece packen. Hätte wohl auf dem Rad echt dumm ausgesehen. Am Oberkörper war mir kuschelig warm, besonders nachher bergauf. Ich bring Dir den Pulli die Tage mal vorbei.


Susy schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch meine Punkte eingetragen und festgestellt, dass ich diese Woche ne Menge mehr tun sollte.  Jetzt bin ich auf Platz 5xx abgerutscht. Das kann ja gar nicht sein!!!!!!! Aber wo bekomme ich etwas mehr Zeit her????  Morgen Abend geht Thomas zur Weihnachtsfeier. Und ich weiß auch schon, was ich morgen Abend machen werde ...
> 
> LG Susi


Ach, wenn Dir der 24 h Tag nicht reicht, dann nimm doch noch die Nacht dazu.
LG Anja


----------



## Susy (14. Dezember 2009)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Ach, wenn Dir der 24 h Tag nicht reicht, dann nimm doch noch die Nacht dazu.



Das mache ich doch schon teils. Wie sonst soll ich alles unter einen Hut bringen.  Heute beispielsweise muss ich mich mal um den Weihnachtskalender kümmern. Und da ich morgen mal wieder punkten möchte (leider mal wieder nur auf dem Heimtrainer), muss der Kalender heute fertig werden. Ich bin also gespannt, wie lange ich heute daran sitzen werde ...  Eine Notebook-Ablage für meinen Heimtrainer habe ich auch noch nicht gefunden. Aber Not macht ja bekanntlich erfinderisch ... 



> Na Hände und Beine konnte ich wohl schlecht mit in den Fleece packen. Hätte wohl auf dem Rad echt dumm ausgesehen. Am Oberkörper war mir kuschelig warm



Okay. okay. Gebe mich geschlagen. Hätte aber bestimmt witzig ausgesehen.


----------



## Dart (14. Dezember 2009)

Auch von mit ein  für die Tour und die Mitfahrer, hoffentlich bald wieder.

@ Fussel
Da kommt der Tech-Prof wieder durch, endlich mal wieder. Vielen Dank für die Erklärung, Lumen und Lux waren mir auch nicht klar.

Jörg


----------



## Zombi (15. Dezember 2009)

@ Inge:
Ich hoffe, wir haben Dich gestern nicht vergrault. Die Tour war zwar als langsam eingetragen. Aber ich befürchte, dass wir gestern nicht wirklich langsam gefahren sind. Ich hoffe aber, dass es Dir auch Spaß gemacht hat

Danke Susi, es hat mir echt viel spass gemacht, war zwar noch ein wenig zu schwierig und war richtig platt aber ich bin auf jeden fall nochmal dabei ....
LLg Inge


----------



## AnjaR (15. Dezember 2009)

Susy schrieb:


> Aber Not macht ja bekanntlich erfinderisch ...


Na, geht doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Jens (15. Dezember 2009)

Junge Junge, hier gehts ja ab, da sind wir ja bald schon bei Seite 100 
Was so ein Pokal Bewegung in den Laden bringt, schön schön.
Wollt auch nur loswerden das es eine tolle Tour war 
@fussel: vielen Dank für den Physik-Unterricht, wieder was gelernt !
benötige ja auch noch ne ordentliche Kerze am Lenker, die von Christian gefällt mir echt gut, super Lichtverteilung und hell. 
Bin mal gespannt wie Jörgs Schliztaugen-Strahler so die Nacht erhellt und ggf. einfach nachmachen 
@Jörg aus Sch. alias djgoerg hab Dich gesehen, 
warst gestern um 10:25 hier, zeig Dich 

Besten Gruß der Jens


----------



## Dart (15. Dezember 2009)

Schlitzaugenlampe ist gut.

Ich habe heute bei der Paketverfolgung gesehen, dass DHL mein Päckchen  heute an den Zoll  übergeben hat. Mal sehen wie lange es noch dort liegt.

Ich halte Euch auf dem laufenden

Jörg


----------



## Dart (16. Dezember 2009)

So, heute habe ich Post vom Zoll in Bonn bekommen. Morgen werde ich die Lampen abholen. Von Bestellung bis Lieferung sind dann jetzt 6 Wochen vergangen. Erfahrungsbericht folgt.

Nach einer Umfrage zu diesen Lampen im Technik/Elektronik Forum sind mittlerweile über 180 Lampen in Deutschland angekommen. Davon sind bisher 8 Stück als defekt gemeldet worden.

Jörg


----------



## Dart (18. Dezember 2009)

Habe die Lampen endlich in Händen. Ganz schön hell  . Heute Abend werden wir die Teile auf den Trails testen.

Eine Kontrolle der Innereien gestern hat aber gezeigt, dass auf jeden Fall noch Wärmeleitpaste nachgelegt werden muss. Bericht folgt.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## fusselhirn (18. Dezember 2009)

Dart schrieb:


> Habe die Lampen endlich in Händen. Ganz schön hell  . Heute Abend werden wir die Teile auf den Trails testen.
> 
> Eine Kontrolle der Innereien gestern hat aber gezeigt, dass auf jeden Fall noch Wärmeleitpaste nachgelegt werden muss. Bericht folgt.
> 
> Gruß Jörg



ich bin sehr gespannt. eine echte traillampe fehlt uns noch.


----------



## Dart (19. Dezember 2009)

So, der erste N8ride mit den neuen Lampen ist gefahren. War schon A....kalt bis -8°C auf den Höhen.

Die Ausleuchtung der Lampen ist wirklich gut, wir haben sie beide auf dem Helm gefahren und waren sehr zufrieden. Im Schnee waren sie so hell , dass wir kaum die volle Leistung benötigt haben und nur mit der halben Kraft gefahren sind. Über die Akkuleistung kann ich noch nichts sagen. Bei halber Kraft soll sie 6 - 8 Stunden betragen und bei Volllast ca. 2,5 - 3 Stunden.

Am Mittwoch werde ich die beiden Lampen mitbringen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## AnjaR (19. Dezember 2009)

Dart schrieb:


> So, der erste N8ride mit den neuen Lampen ist gefahren. War schon A....kalt bis -8°C auf den Höhen.
> 
> Die Ausleuchtung der Lampen ist wirklich gut, wir haben sie beide auf dem Helm gefahren und waren sehr zufrieden. Im Schnee waren sie so hell , dass wir kaum die volle Leistung benötigt haben und nur mit der halben Kraft gefahren sind. Über die Akkuleistung kann ich noch nichts sagen. Bei halber Kraft soll sie 6 - 8 Stunden betragen und bei Volllast ca. 2,5 - 3 Stunden.
> 
> ...


 
Da ich eine der beiden Lampen abbekommen habe, jetzt auch meine Meinung:
Bei voller Leistung hatte ich das Gefühl eine Flutlichtfahrt zu machen. Gestern Abend hat mir persönlich die halbe Kraft gereicht. Auf technisch anspruchsvollen Wegen (haben wir uns wegen Schneefall gespart) wird wohl volle Kraft super sein. Wenn jetzt noch die Akkuleistung und Haltbarkeit stimmen, bin ich voll zufrieden.

@ Süßstoff
Danke für die schöne Tour. Hat echt Spaß gemacht. Einige von den Wegen kannte ich noch nicht. Mal sehen, ob ich die im Hellen wiederfinde.

Gruß Anja


----------



## Sueßstoff (19. Dezember 2009)

> @ Süßstoff
> Danke für die schöne Tour. Hat echt Spaß gemacht. Einige von den Wegen kannte ich noch nicht. Mal sehen, ob ich die im Hellen wiederfinde.
> 
> Gruß Anja


anja kannst mir mal deine email geben dann schicke ich dir die gps datei fürs navi rüber...

g
frank

PS: am sonntag drehe ich nochmal eine runde richtung much/drabenderhöhe....... hat jemand lust und zeit ?!


----------



## Sueßstoff (19. Dezember 2009)

> So, der erste N8ride mit den neuen Lampen ist gefahren. War schon A....kalt bis -8°C auf den Höhen.
> 
> Die Ausleuchtung der Lampen ist wirklich gut, wir haben sie beide auf dem Helm gefahren und waren sehr zufrieden. Im Schnee waren sie so hell , dass wir kaum die volle Leistung benötigt haben und nur mit der halben Kraft gefahren sind. Über die Akkuleistung kann ich noch nichts sagen. Bei halber Kraft soll sie 6 - 8 Stunden betragen und bei Volllast ca. 2,5 - 3 Stunden.



brennt gut deine neue lampe...würde gerne mal deine lampe gegen die SolSBike 900 im vergleich ausleuchten... 

gruss
frank


----------



## AnjaR (20. Dezember 2009)

So, bin eben von der Kinder-Weihnachtsfeier des TV Lohmar zurückgekommen.
Die Hinfahrt mit dem Rad bei dünner Schnnedecke durchs Naafbachtal hat super Spaß gemacht. Die Bremsen und Reifen haben mich nicht im Stich gelassen. Auch die Temperatur von immer noch -7,5° war nicht schlimm. Die Rückfahrt alleine im Dunkeln durchs mittlerweile tief verschneite Naafbachtal gestaltete sich dann doch etwas prickelnder. Bergauf im ca. 15 cm tiefen Schnee ging irgendwie gar nicht. Das Hinterrad drehte so stark durch, dass ich ständig abgestiegen bin. Dann hat sich zwischen Hinterrad und Rahmen ein dicker Schneeklumpen gebildet, der das Rad blockierte.  Hab dann aufgegeben und bin die, auch nur dürftig geräumte, Straße von Ingersauel nach Seelscheid hochgefahren. 
Somit habe ich für eine Strecke, die ich im Sommer in ca. 40 min fahre, satte 75 min gebraucht. Naja, bring halt WP Punkte.
Euch allen viel Spaß im Schnee
Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sueßstoff (21. Dezember 2009)

@anja und die anderen aus dem raum neunkichen-seelscheid

mir ist es gestern auch so ergangen, teilweise war kein vor mehr möglich... 
war aber sehr spaßig und besonders gut für die technik...

hoffe wir fahren bald alle wieder zusammen..


----------



## AnjaR (21. Dezember 2009)

@all
kann mir jemand einen Tipp zur Fahrtechnik im Schnee geben?
Heute hatte ich selbst auf gerader Strecke das Gefühl, mein Bike bestehe aus zwei Teilen, die nur durch meine Körperspannung und Kraft zusammen gehalten werden. Irgendwie wollte das Hinterrad nicht dahin, wo das Vorderrad schon war. Für magere 22km habe ich heute mehr als 2 1/4 h gebraucht. Die letzten zehn km bin ich dann auf geräumter Straßekotz gefahren, da noch vier Stunden Turnhalle vor mir liegen und die Zeit und Kraft sonst knapp geworden wären. 
Über entsprechende Tipps würde ich mich freuen.
Gruß Anja


----------



## Loriot76 (21. Dezember 2009)

Immer laufe lasse!  Bin heute auch zur Arbeit mit meinem City-Rad und musste höllisch aufpassen, da ich da ja gar kein Profil drauf habe. In den Kurven habe ich auch gemerkt, dass mir das Vorderrad etwas weggeht. Im Grunde also wie beim Autofahren: Vorsichtig Gas geben und geschmeidig lenken.  Und am Berg möglichst nicht aus dem Sattel gehen (was man auch sonst nicht machen sollte), da dadurch der letzte Grip flöten geht.


----------



## Sueßstoff (21. Dezember 2009)

> @all
> kann mir jemand einen Tipp zur Fahrtechnik im Schnee geben?




wie wäre es mit spikes ?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. Dezember 2009)

AnjaR schrieb:


> @all
> kann mir jemand einen Tipp zur Fahrtechnik im Schnee geben?
> Heute hatte ich selbst auf gerader Strecke das Gefühl, mein Bike bestehe aus zwei Teilen, die nur durch meine Körperspannung und Kraft zusammen gehalten werden. Irgendwie wollte das Hinterrad nicht dahin, wo das Vorderrad schon war. Für magere 22km habe ich heute mehr als 2 1/4 h gebraucht. Die letzten zehn km bin ich dann auf geräumter Straßekotz gefahren, da noch vier Stunden Turnhalle vor mir liegen und die Zeit und Kraft sonst knapp geworden wären.
> Über entsprechende Tipps würde ich mich freuen.
> Gruß Anja



Die besondere Fahrtechnik liegt darin, diesen Zustand zu kontrollieren . Deine beschriebene Fahreigenschat geht jedem so. Nimm es als wunderbare Balance-/ und Fahrtechnikübung. 
Besser geht es jedoch, wenn Du versuchst, unversehrten Schnee zu befahren, zumeißt an den Rändern von Wegen, Straßen und Trails. Verabschiede Dich von Zeit-/Streckenlimits, sie bewirken nicht nur gefährliche Situationen, sondern sind annähernd nie einzuhalten im Vergleich zum schneefreien Untergrund. Daher ist Deine Fahrzeit zur zurück gelegten Entfernung nicht ungewöhnlich.


----------



## AnjaR (21. Dezember 2009)

Danke an alle. Werde also weiter üben. Möglichst aber nicht um bestimmte Strecke zu bestimmten Terminen zurück zu legen. Vielleicht macht´s ja ohne Zeitdruck mehr Spaß.
Gruß Anja


----------



## Sir John (22. Dezember 2009)

Salü Anja,
zur not zieht noch immer die alte Radfahrer Weißheit "Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit" 

Ich war die letzten Tage auch nur mit dem MTB on Tour....ist wirklich mies zum fahren.

LG Daniel





Loriot76 schrieb:


> Immer laufe lasse!  Bin heute auch zur Arbeit mit meinem City-Rad und musste höllisch aufpassen, da ich da ja gar kein Profil drauf habe. In den Kurven habe ich auch gemerkt, dass mir das Vorderrad etwas weggeht. Im Grunde also wie beim Autofahren: Vorsichtig Gas geben und geschmeidig lenken.  Und am Berg möglichst nicht aus dem Sattel gehen (was man auch sonst nicht machen sollte), da dadurch der letzte Grip flöten geht.


----------



## AnjaR (23. Dezember 2009)

@fusselhirn

Alles Liebe zum Geburtstag!!!!!
Lass dich schön beschenken  und reichlich verwöhnen.
Man sieht sich.
LG Anja


----------



## Dickertrix (24. Dezember 2009)

Liebe Leute lasst Euch sagen, es ist Weihnachten. Ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes  Fest und lasst Euch reich  Kommt gesund ins neue Jahr  und übertreibt es nicht :kotz: auf den Partys  Wir werden uns im nächsten Jahr dann auf den Trails sehen ( so der Doc ) will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (24. Dezember 2009)

Auch aus Seelscheid wünschen wir Euch allen ein gesundes und frohes Weihnachtsfest 2009. Lasst Euch reich beschenken aber viel wichtiger: beschenkt Eure Lieben und nehmt Euch Zeit füreinander.

Anja und Jörg


----------



## Susy (24. Dezember 2009)

Auch wir wünschen Euch allen eine frohes Weihnachtsfest sowie einen guten Rutsch in ein gesundes und sturzfreies Jahr 2010.

Gruß
Susanne


----------



## AnjaR (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,
hat irgendwer Lust, am Mittwoch Vormittag eine letzte Tour in diesem Jahr zu fahren? Ich muss nur um 16 Uhr in Much im Studio Dienst machen, solange hätte ich Zeit.
Gruß Anja


----------



## DrFuManChu (28. Dezember 2009)

Ja, ich

Wie lange solls denn werden und wo geht es her?


----------



## Sueßstoff (28. Dezember 2009)

> Hallo Zusammen,
> hat irgendwer Lust, am Mittwoch Vormittag eine letzte Tour in diesem Jahr zu fahren? Ich muss nur um 16 Uhr in Much im Studio Dienst machen, solange hätte ich Zeit.
> Gruß Anja



wäre dabei, wann und wo ?


----------



## Zombi (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Anja....
Wäre auch dabei... wann und wo geht`s los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fusselhirn (28. Dezember 2009)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> hat irgendwer Lust, am Mittwoch Vormittag eine letzte Tour in diesem Jahr zu fahren? Ich muss nur um 16 Uhr in Much im Studio Dienst machen, solange hätte ich Zeit.
> Gruß Anja



Hi Anja,

wäre gern dabei, bin allerdings zeitlich etwas limitiert. Wann und wo wollt ihr starten? Ich müßte leider bereits 12:30 wieder in Neunkirchen eintrudeln.

schöne Grüße
Thomas

p.s.: wenn alles glatt geht, übernimmt die Oma am Samstag unsere Kinder. Da würden wir dann gern einen Ausritt im Siebengebirge machen. Start vorauss. später vormittag - Interesse dabei zu sein?


----------



## Dart (28. Dezember 2009)

OK, was ist mit Start um 10 Uhr bei uns in Seelscheid?
Stelle den Termin dann ins LMB.
Gruß Anja

PS: hab versehentlich den account vom Jörg benutzt


----------



## fusselhirn (29. Dezember 2009)

Dart schrieb:


> OK, was ist mit Start um 10 Uhr bei uns in Seelscheid?
> Stelle den Termin dann ins LMB.
> Gruß Anja
> 
> PS: hab versehentlich den account vom Jörg benutzt



10:00 Uhr in Seelscheid paßt - bis morgen


----------



## AnjaR (30. Dezember 2009)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin als Weichei zu gelten, aber bei diesem Sch....wetter:kotz: fällt die Tour aus. 
Wir wünschen allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und hoffen, dass das Wetter endlich besser wird. Hoffentlich sehen wir uns dann öfter mal auf einer Tour oder schaffen doch das ein oder andere Event.

Alles Gute für 2010 
Anja und Jörg


----------



## fusselhirn (30. Dezember 2009)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin als Weichei zu gelten, aber bei diesem Sch....wetter:kotz: fällt die Tour aus.
> Wir wünschen allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und hoffen, dass das Wetter endlich besser wird. Hoffentlich sehen wir uns dann öfter mal auf einer Tour oder schaffen doch das ein oder andere Event.
> 
> Alles Gute für 2010
> Anja und Jörg



ist der ruf erst einmal ruiniert ... so ein dasein als sooooooftegg hat auch was. ist vor allem viel trockener und verschleiß ärmer  hoffentlich ist das wetter samstag besser.

bis die tage
thomas


----------



## aleuchte (30. Dezember 2009)

Eine Weise Entscheidung die Tour ausfallen zu lassen bei diesem -
:kotz:Wetter !
@Thomas Samstag gebe Ich um 11:00 Spinning werde da wohl nicht mitfahren.
Wir wünschen allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 

Alex & Birgit


----------



## Razzor (31. Dezember 2009)

Sobald es wieder wärmer wird, bin ich wieder dabei. Im moment ist es mir einfach zu kalt.


----------



## AnjaR (31. Dezember 2009)

Razzor schrieb:


> Sobald es wieder wärmer wird, bin ich wieder dabei. Im moment ist es mir einfach zu kalt.


Kalt war letzte Woche, jetzt ist nur nass. Kannst Dir dann das Duschen sparen.
Wie groß ist der Himmel, dass da soviel Regen reinpasst?
Bald muss er ja mal leer werden.


----------



## Susy (31. Dezember 2009)

Dann hoffen wir doch mal, dass der Himmel bis Samstag leer wird  Werde jetzt auf alle Fälle mal einen Termin einstellen, damit sich alle fleißig eintragen können...

Kommt alle gut ins Neue Jahr ...   

Gruß
Susi


----------



## AnjaR (31. Dezember 2009)

Susy schrieb:


> Dann hoffen wir doch mal, dass der Himmel bis Samstag leer wird  Werde jetzt auf alle Fälle mal einen Termin einstellen, damit sich alle fleißig eintragen können...
> 
> Kommt alle gut ins Neue Jahr ...
> 
> ...


Klingt super. Wir tragen uns aber noch nicht ein, da wir nicht wissen wie wir mit der Essensvorbereitung für abends (unsere Eltern kommen zum Wildessen) durchkommen. Melden uns dann kurzfristig.
Allen nochmal ein gutes, gesundes und bikereiches 2010.
Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Susy (1. Januar 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Klingt super. Wir tragen uns aber noch nicht ein, da wir nicht wissen wie wir mit der Essensvorbereitung für abends (unsere Eltern kommen zum Wildessen) durchkommen. Melden uns dann kurzfristig.
> Allen nochmal ein gutes, gesundes und bikereiches 2010.
> Anja



Wir werden auch nicht so lange fahren können, da Fionn am Sonntag Geburtstag hat und auch feiern wird.  Das will ja auch noch vorbereitet werden.  Aber früher starten möchte ich auch nicht, da ich die Kinder erst noch wegbringen muss. 

Thomas ist morgen übrigens der Guide und somit natürlich mit dabei! Sollte morgen allerdings unbrauchbares Wetter sein, werde ich nicht mitfahren. Dann kann es sein, dass Thomas alleine fährt ...

Auch von mir allen ein gute und gesundes Jahr 2010.


----------



## Loriot76 (2. Januar 2010)

Ein frohes Neues Jahr wünsche ich allerseits! Bin vorhin aus der Heimat zurück und nun erstmal platt!  Habe 2 Wochen keinen Sport mehr gemacht, also muss ich erstmal wieder langsam loslegen. Dann schauen wir mal, dass wir uns bald wieder zum Biken wiedersehen.

LG
Christian


----------



## Susy (3. Januar 2010)

Die Tour durchs Siebengebirge heute war mal wieder schön. Ein herzliches Dankeschön fürs Guiden an Thomas.

In letzter Zeit vertrete ich nur Thomas mit den Stürzen zu häufig.  Das muss sich schleunigst wieder ändern!!!! ... blöde Wurzeln .... Dabei versuch ich's doch schon mit "Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit ..." Mal sehen, wann die Farben an meinem Körper durchwechseln ...


----------



## AnjaR (5. Januar 2010)

Susy schrieb:


> Die Tour durchs Siebengebirge heute war mal wieder schön. Ein herzliches Dankeschön fürs Guiden an Thomas.
> 
> In letzter Zeit vertrete ich nur Thomas mit den Stürzen zu häufig.  Das muss sich schleunigst wieder ändern!!!! ... blöde Wurzeln .... Dabei versuch ich's doch schon mit "Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit ..." Mal sehen, wann die Farben an meinem Körper durchwechseln ...


Hab schon von Jörg gehört, dass die Tour toll war. Musste mir auch gefühlte 5 Mal den Track dazu auf der Karte ansehen. Beim nächsten Mal bin ich dann doch lieber live dabei.
Welche Farbfraktion vertrittst Du denn heute? Blau, Grün, Gelb?
Ich hoffe Du bist nicht zu schlimm gestürzt. 
LG Anja

PS: Irgendwie wollen die Männer uns im Winterpokal nicht unterstützen, was können wir da zur Motivation nur tun?


----------



## Susy (5. Januar 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Welche Farbfraktion vertrittst Du denn heute? Blau, Grün, Gelb?



Wenn Du meinen Sturz meinst: Durch Arnika hält es sich sehr im Rahmen. Aber blau und grün passt. 

Wenn Du mein Navi und somit die angezeigte Tour auf der Karte meinst: Ich bleibe immer bei meinen Stardard-Einstellungen und somit seit den jüngsten Einstellungen von Jörg bei Weiß.  Meine ich zumindest.  Aber ich zeichne lieber neue Touren auf , als mir die alten Touren auf dem Bildschirm anzeigen zu lassen ... 



AnjaR schrieb:


> PS: Irgendwie wollen die Männer uns im Winterpokal nicht unterstützen, was können wir da zur Motivation nur tun?



Thomas will schon unterstützen. Aber es ist momentan wirklich schwierig, mit dem MTB nach Bonn zu fahren. Gestern hat er es erneut umgesetzt. Die Schneeverhältnisse lasse es meist nur zu, dass sich Thomas mit dem Berufsverkehr auf den Straßen tümmelt. Und davon ist definitiv abzuraten!!!! Aber der Schnee wird weniger und die Punkte danach mehr ... 

Und was meinen Sturz angeht. Meine Stürze sehen immer spektakulärer aus, als sie sind. Trage glücklicherweise meist nur blaue Flecken davon.  Somit ist alles im grünen Bereich. 

Wann starten wir mal wieder eine gemeinsame Tour? Schließlich müssen wir ja noch ein paar Punkte sammeln ... Wir sind mächtig abgerutscht!  Wie sieht's Samstag bei Dir/Euch aus? Sonntag möchten wir mal wieder Geburtstag feiern.  Vivie hat übermorgen Geburtstag und Sonntag gibts eine Geburtstagsparty mit Opas/Omas und Paten für die Kinder...

Gruß
Susi


----------



## AnjaR (5. Januar 2010)

Susy schrieb:


> Wenn Du meinen Sturz meinst: Durch Arnika hält es sich sehr im Rahmen. Aber blau und grün passt.


 
Genau das meinte ich. Schön, wenn Du nicht ganz bunt bist.



Susy schrieb:


> Wenn Du mein Navi und somit die angezeigte Tour auf der Karte meinst: Ich bleibe immer bei meinen Stardard-Einstellungen und somit seit den jüngsten Einstellungen von Jörg bei Weiß.  Meine ich zumindest.  Aber ich zeichne lieber neue Touren auf , als mir die alten Touren auf dem Bildschirm anzeigen zu lassen ...


 
Ja, ich auch , aber Jörg´s Touren muss ich doch am Bildschirm nachvollziehen. 



Susy schrieb:


> Thomas will schon unterstützen. Aber es ist momentan wirklich schwierig, mit dem MTB nach Bonn zu fahren. Gestern hat er es erneut umgesetzt. Die Schneeverhältnisse lasse es meist nur zu, dass sich Thomas mit dem Berufsverkehr auf den Straßen tümmelt. Und davon ist definitiv abzuraten!!!! Aber der Schnee wird weniger und die Punkte danach mehr ...


 
Oh ja, es ist sau anstrengend abseits der Straßen zu fahren. Man braucht doppelt so lange wie sonst. Und die Straßen sind durch den Schnee noch schmaler als sonst. Daher mit dem Bike lieber meiden. Kann ich verstehen.



Susy schrieb:


> Und was meinen Sturz angeht. Meine Stürze sehen immer spektakulärer aus, als sie sind. Trage glücklicherweise meist nur blaue Flecken davon.  Somit ist alles im grünen Bereich.
> 
> Wann starten wir mal wieder eine gemeinsame Tour? Schließlich müssen wir ja noch ein paar Punkte sammeln ... Wir sind mächtig abgerutscht!  Wie sieht's Samstag bei Dir/Euch aus? Sonntag möchten wir mal wieder Geburtstag feiern.  Vivie hat übermorgen Geburtstag und Sonntag gibts eine Geburtstagsparty mit Opas/Omas und Paten für die Kinder...
> 
> ...


Bei uns ginge es auch nur am Samstag. Sonntag müssen wir mit Flo nach Solingen zum Kadertraining. Wäre also schön wenn wir am Samstag irgendwas machen würden. Je nach Schnee aber nur gaaaaanz langsam.
Gruß Anja


----------



## Susy (6. Januar 2010)

Da es Samstag sehr viel Schnee geben soll, müssen wir einfach mal schauen, ob es überhaupt passt.


----------



## Seelrider (9. Januar 2010)

Hi,

bereits am Freitag verspürten Jörg und ich spontan die Lust für einen Nightride. Es ging bei recht frostigen Temperaturen über Trails im Naafbachtal bis zum Aggertal. 
Am Sonntag fanden sich dann Susy, Anja, Jens, Fussel.., Dart und meiner einer zu einer netten "Snowride" Runde.
Daisy hatte sich wohl auch angemeldet, kam aber trotz intensiver Ankündigungen in den Medien, dann doch nicht wirklich.
Die Bilder von unseren Ausflügen im Schnee findet ihr in einer neu erstellten Gruppe im Bereich MTB News Fotoalbum unter: HLC.

Hier ein kleine Auswahl:







[/URL][/IMG]
Anja






[/URL][/IMG]
Jens






[/URL][/IMG]
Nightrider Dart






[/URL][/IMG]
Alle






[/URL][/IMG]
Susy


----------



## Andreas-MTB (9. Januar 2010)

Sag, Herr Seelrider, warst Du das heute mit Sportkollegen oberhalb des Steinbruchs um die späte Mittagszeit? Uns begegnete ein ganzer Trupp am besagten Ausgang auf den Hauptweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seelrider (9. Januar 2010)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Sag, Herr Seelrider, warst Du das heute mit Sportkollegen oberhalb des Steinbruchs um die späte Mittagszeit? Uns begegnete ein ganzer Trupp am besagten Ausgang auf den Hauptweg.



Ja.


----------



## AnjaR (10. Januar 2010)

Hi Thomas,
die Bilder sind klasse. Ohne diesen Beweis würde ja keiner glauben, das wir so verrückt sind. Andere trauen sich nicht raus, und wir fahren Trails. 
Leute, das war ein Spaß gestern. Wenn auch vier Stunden unterwegs sein bei den Temperaturen heftig sind. Und super anstrengend. Danke an alle Mitfahrer für dieses tolle Wintererlebnis.
Gruß
Anja


----------



## fusselhirn (10. Januar 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> die Bilder sind klasse. Ohne diesen Beweis würde ja keiner glauben, das wir so verrückt sind. Andere trauen sich nicht raus, und wir fahren Trails.
> Leute, das war ein Spaß gestern. Wenn auch vier Stunden unterwegs sein bei den Temperaturen heftig sind. Und super anstrengend. Danke an alle Mitfahrer für dieses tolle Wintererlebnis.
> Gruß
> Anja



das Leben ist ne party ... und wir sind mittendrin

hang loose


----------



## AnjaR (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
hat irgendwer Lust morgen eine kleine Runde, so ca. 2 h zu fahren.


----------



## Dickertrix (15. Januar 2010)

JaJAJAJAJAJAJA nur darf ich nicht Wenn es trocken ist, riskiere ich mal ne Runde in der Strasse, auf den OP-Tisch muss ich so wie so nochmal  Also, habt viel Spass......


----------



## AnjaR (15. Januar 2010)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> JaJAJAJAJAJAJA nur darf ich nicht Wenn es trocken ist, riskiere ich mal ne Runde in der Strasse, auf den OP-Tisch muss ich so wie so nochmal  Also, habt viel Spass......


So ein Ärger. Ich dachte es wär jetzt bald wieder in Ordnung?
Mensch das tut mir echt leid. Aber wenn Du wieder soweit bist, dass Du zumindestens Straße und Forstautobahnen fahren kannst, meld Dich einfach.  Wann ist denn die OP geplant? 
Bis dahin wünsche ich Dir alles Gute.
Gruß Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (16. Januar 2010)

Hallo Susi,
Alles Liebe zum Geburtstag!
Willkommen im Club der Ü....
Lass Dich gut beschenken

Gruß Anja und Jörg


----------



## Loriot76 (16. Januar 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag - aber wir sehen und ja ohnehin gleich 

LG
Christian


----------



## Dickertrix (16. Januar 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> So ein Ärger. Ich dachte es wär jetzt bald wieder in Ordnung?
> Mensch das tut mir echt leid. Aber wenn Du wieder soweit bist, dass Du zumindestens Straße und Forstautobahnen fahren kannst, meld Dich einfach.  Wann ist denn die OP geplant?
> Bis dahin wünsche ich Dir alles Gute.
> Gruß Anja



Hi, es wird wohl erst Ende März


----------



## Sir John (17. Januar 2010)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> Hi, es wird wohl erst Ende März



Moin winni,
das ist ja echt mies, tut mir echt leid.
aber zum Vulkanbike biste wieder voll im Saft und dann greifen wir an. nur diesmal ohne Weißenbier party am vorabend.

Gruß


----------



## Dickertrix (17. Januar 2010)

Hi Daniel, ja gute Idee. Versuche mich beim Spinning so ab und zu etwas zu bewegen, kann da ja nicht umfallen  Hoffe das der Schnee bald verschwindet und ich mich mal auf die Strasse trauen kann. Bin gespannt was bei der nächsten Röntgenkontrolle rauskommt  So long und immer schön vorsichtig.......


----------



## Susy (18. Januar 2010)

@ Anja & Christian

Danke für die lieben Glückwünsche. War sehr schön, dass Ihr mich an meinem Geburtstag so schön unterstützt habt ...  Mail folgt ...

@ Winni

Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin gute Besserung. Und alles hat irgendwann mal ein Ende ...  Du hast schon so viel hinter Dir gelassen, die nächsten paar Wochen schaffst Du auch noch. 


Gruß
Susi


----------



## Dickertrix (18. Januar 2010)

lieben Dank an alle für die Heilungswünsche, vielen Dank  Ja es soll ein Licht am Ende des Tunnels sein , nur wo ist das Ende? Langsam aber sicher geht mir die ganze Schei... so richtig auf den Nerv. Die Fraktur selber geht ja noch, schlimmer ist der Nagel der 1,5 cm am Brustbein rausschaut  Wenn da ein Kind mal dran kommt gehen sofort Schmerz- bedingt die Lichter für ein paar Sekunden aus. Also, fahrt immer schön vorsichtigt und bis bald, hoffe ich......


----------



## AnjaR (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
besteht eigentlich noch das Interesse, einmal monatlich eine gemeinsame Tour der HLC zu fahren? Wäre schon schade, wenn das ganz einschlafen würde.
Gruß Anja


----------



## aleuchte (24. Januar 2010)

Auch Hallo an alle,

Ich denke Interesse wird wohl da sein.Treffpunkt sollte neutral sein und nicht mal Lidle NK oder Friedhof S.
Denke unten bei Hoja Holz ist ziemlich Neutral und von dort aus kann man in alle Himmelsrichtungen Starten.
Desweiteren sollte man die unterschiedlichen typen berücksichtigen.
Wenn Leute dabei sind die keine Trails fahren dann sollte auch keine gefahren werden.
Sonnst ist das nur ein Treffen wo die schwachen hinterherhetzen (Runter/Hoch schieben usw) oder sich wärend der Tour nicht wohl fühlen.
Profilieren kann man sich ander mal, aber nicht auf eine monatlich gemeinsame Tour der HLC.
Sehe das eher als Treff, Spass, Unterhaltung & gemeinsamkeit und eine möglichkeit andere uns kennenzulernen.
Dies ist natürlich nur wenn entspechende Personnen dabei sind.
Sind beim Treff alle gleich drauf dann kann man es auch mal Krachen lassen. 

Grüße 
Alex & Birgit


----------



## Susy (24. Januar 2010)

Ich dachte, dass es bei diesem einen Mal im Monat darum geht, dass wir alle zusammen fahren. Deswegen wurden die Touren in der Vergangenheit immer als leicht und langsam ausgewiesen! Damit die Touren nicht immer von Neunkirchen aus starten, wurde einmal beschlossen, die Touren abwechselnd - mal in Neunkirchen und mal in Seelscheid - starten zu lassen. Ungerader Monat = Neunkirchen. Gerader Monat = Seelscheid.

Ich finde, die unterschiedlichen Typen können sich die anderen 27-30 Tage im Monat berücksichtigen. Meiner Meinung nach gab es meist bei den Sonntags-Touren immer einen gemeinsamen Nenner und eine alternative Strecke.

Ich fände es sehr schade, wenn selbst das jetzt noch einschlafen würde. Sonst kann man es sich in Zukunft ja komplett schenken und jeder fährt sein Ding ... 

Somit @ Anja:
Ja, bei uns (Thomas und mir) besteht noch Interesse!

Gruß
Susi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Jens (25. Januar 2010)

Moin zusammen!
 So wie ich es lese sind Eure Standpunkte gar nicht so weit von einander entfernt.
 Die Sache an sich, gemeinsam Fahrrad zu fahren, steht nicht in Frage. Der 1. Sonntag im Monat steht.
 Der wechselnde Startpunkt stellt in meinen Augen auch kein Problem dar, hat sich ja auch schon gut eingespielt. 
 Wir fassen mal zu zusammen: Die Sonntagstour soll eine Tour für alle von CrossCountry bis AllMountain sein und all uns nette Menschen zusammen bringen.
 Die letzten Sonntagstouren waren dafür im großen und ganzen vielleicht etwas schnell und hatten einen hohen Trailanteil, es waren neue und alte Fahrer und Fahrerinnen dabei denen es zu schnell und oder zu trailig war. Vielleicht sollten wir die Sonntagstouren etwas neutralisieren, damit der Sinn und Zweck erhalten bleibt. 
 Denke für wenig Fahrer und Neulinge ist unsere Sonntagstour sonst
  nichts schönes, ist das dann noch in unserem Interesse ?

 http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9752



Besten Gruß
  Jens


----------



## Susy (25. Januar 2010)

-Jens schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> So wie ich es lese sind Eure Standpunkte gar nicht so weit von einander entfernt.
> Die Sache an sich, gemeinsam Fahrrad zu fahren, steht nicht in Frage. Der 1. Sonntag im Monat steht.
> Der wechselnde Startpunkt stellt in meinen Augen auch kein Problem dar, hat sich ja auch schon gut eingespielt.
> ...




Perfekt!


----------



## AnjaR (25. Januar 2010)

-Jens schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> So wie ich es lese sind Eure Standpunkte gar nicht so weit von einander entfernt.
> Die Sache an sich, gemeinsam Fahrrad zu fahren, steht nicht in Frage. Der 1. Sonntag im Monat steht.
> Der wechselnde Startpunkt stellt in meinen Augen auch kein Problem dar, hat sich ja auch schon gut eingespielt.
> ...


 
Du hast es wohl auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Januar 2010)

-Jens schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> So wie ich es lese sind Eure Standpunkte gar nicht so weit von einander entfernt.
> Die Sache an sich, gemeinsam Fahrrad zu fahren, steht nicht in Frage. Der 1. Sonntag im Monat steht.
> Der wechselnde Startpunkt stellt in meinen Augen auch kein Problem dar, hat sich ja auch schon gut eingespielt.
> ...



Somit könnte ich mich ja dann auch mal bei euch blicken lassen. Bin eher für die Gemütlichkeit bei den Touren. Für Trails bin ich aber immer zu haben


----------



## joscho (25. Januar 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Somit könnte ich mich ja dann auch mal bei euch blicken lassen.



Ich auch 



> Bin eher für die Gemütlichkeit bei den Touren.



Sag doch nicht so was 





Man, was waren das noch Zeiten - ich will Sommer


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Januar 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Man, was waren das noch Zeiten - ich will Sommer



Stimmt das waren noch Zeiten.  Das machen wir doch dieses Jahr auch oder ???


Ich will auch wieder* SOMMER *​


----------



## AnjaR (25. Januar 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ich will auch wieder*SOMMER *​


 
Naja, der Schnee ist ja ganz nett, aber immer das stundenlange Anmummeln nervt jetzt doch. Außerdem werden die Beine nicht mehr ganz locker, da auch eine gemütliche Runde im Schnee sau anstrengend ist. Aber wir nehmen´s halt so wie´s kommt.
Hoffentlich bald wieder in kurzer Hose und Sonnenschein.

Gruß Anja


----------



## Andreas-MTB (25. Januar 2010)

-Jens schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> So wie ich es lese sind Eure Standpunkte gar nicht so weit von einander entfernt.
> Die Sache an sich, gemeinsam Fahrrad zu fahren, steht nicht in Frage. Der 1. Sonntag im Monat steht.
> Der wechselnde Startpunkt stellt in meinen Augen auch kein Problem dar, hat sich ja auch schon gut eingespielt.
> ...



Also, nur mal so in den Raum geworfen. An Eurer Stelle würde ich garnichts ändern, wenn ihr bisher ein erfolgreiches unkompliziertes Konzept hattet. In den Tourausschreibungen über das LastMinuteBiking läßt sich doch sehr gut definieren, wie eine Tour getsaltet werden wird. Daher sollte es doch jedem Interessierten im Vorfeld klar sein, was ihm erwartet, wenn er sich zu einer solchen Tour anmeldet. Das von Zeit zu Zeit die Initiative einzelner ab- und zunimmt ist doch normal, oder? In Hennef hat das auch mal gut funktioniert und wird auch sicher wieder funktionieren, wenn mal die kalten nassen Monate vorbei sind, und jeder vielleicht auch von zu Hause oder beruflich aus, wieder mehr Zeit hat.


----------



## AnjaR (26. Januar 2010)

-Jens schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9752


 
Hi Jens,
ich denke, dass ich mit am Start sein werde, trage mich aber erst ein, wenn ich sicher bin, dass es auch klappt.
Gruß Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir John (26. Januar 2010)

-Jens schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> So wie ich es lese sind Eure Standpunkte gar nicht so weit von einander entfernt.
> Die Sache an sich, gemeinsam Fahrrad zu fahren, steht nicht in Frage. Der 1. Sonntag im Monat steht.
> Der wechselnde Startpunkt stellt in meinen Augen auch kein Problem dar, hat sich ja auch schon gut eingespielt.
> ...





Morgen,
also wie die meisten wissen bin ich ja HLC´ler der ersten Stunde. ich finde ich teilweise etwas kompliziert. früher wurde sich Sonntags einfach getroffen und für 2-3 stunden wurde sich auf dem MTB zerschossen. Ich weiß das ich nicht mehr wirklich dabei bin nur haben sich meine Maxime die letzten Jahre einfach Vertraglich auf die Strasse verlagert. Das liegt zum Teil aber auch daran das es wie gesagt früher einfacher war. Da wurde in Neunkirchen eingesammelt wer lust hatte und dann ging es los. Oder es wurde auch mal spontan angerufen und die die etwas gemütlicher waren wurden gefordert.
Es gab auch diese Leistungsdiskussionen und Materailschlachten nicht. Wer schnell war war schnell und wer nicht auch gut, lustig war nur das genau dadurch irgendwie alle schnell wurden. EINFACH NUR MTB FAHREN. das hat sich nun mal etwas gewandelt.
Trotzdem denke ich das das wetter und die ein oder anderen Lebensumstände es nicht gerade einfach machen. Stelle mir aber oft die Frage was geschehen ist. ich für meinen Teil werde (wenn das Strassentraining es zu lässt) wieder mehr auf dem Trecker sitzen. und auch wieder Marathen jagen.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Seelrider (29. Januar 2010)

HLCer nicht zu viele Gedanken machen, einfach am Sonntag mitfahren oder eben nicht. Manchmal ist es besser, weniger zu diskutieren  und einfach nur "Rad" zu fahren. Ich glaube es wird nie gelingen alle Interessen und Leistungen auf einem Level zu bekommen. 
Die HLC Sonntagstour sollte möglichst für alle passen und man trifft sich mal in Seelscheid, dann wieder in NK. 
Wenn dann doch die Wahl der Geschwindigkeit, Wege, Streckenlänge in der Gruppe nicht zusammenpasst und/oder die Wetter- bzw. Bodenverhältnissen einigen Bikern nicht gefällt, dann sollte jeder seine persönliche Teilnahme überprüfen oder auch mal eine Tour verlassen. Ich mache es so.







Bild zum Thema "Snow"-Ride aus der letzten Woche.

Bis die Tage


----------



## Schnegge (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo ihr HLCler....

ich kann mich noch gut an einige frühere HLC-Touren erinnern. Der Spaß stand immer im Vordergrund. Es wurde viel geheizt und auf langsamme geduldig gewartet... halt einfach und unkompliziert. Die Vorlieben, physichen und technischen Vorraussetztungen waren immer sehr verschieden... So war z.B. Daniel immer am schnellsten am Berg... und auch ein hervorragender Techniker, wenn es darum ging bei einem Sturz dem Hirsch schnell ein menschliches Schutzkissen zu bieten...
In meiner Erfahrung als Guide habe ich vorallem eins gelernt: Du wirst es nie allen recht machen. Daher mache ich meine Touren immer so, wie sie mir gefallen (Das kann ja auch mal gemütlich sein). Wem die Tour nicht gefällt, der hat Pech gehabt... es wird ja niemand gezwungen mitzufahren. Daher mein Tip an euch: Wer von euch eine Tour ausschreibt, sollte entscheiden wie und wo es lang geht. Der Rest regelt sich von ganz allein...  So und nun geht fleißig biken...

Gruß aus Odenthal
Jörg


----------



## bibi1952 (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo Jörg,
ich kann mich dem nur anschließen. 

Bei meinen Touren steigen auch Leute zwischendurch aus. Hierzu gebe ich den Mitfahrern auch immer die nötige Info, damit sie aus dem Wald zurück kommen. Manchmal fahren auch welche vor, weil ich nicht so gut drauf bin. Ist doch egal, Hauptsache Spass

Also nicht so viel diskutieren, sondern Touren anbieten und fahren. 

Ich fahre morgenfrüh mit meiner Stammtischtruppe ab Siegburg, Kapellchen. Bei dem geilen Schnee werde ich versuchen, die Jungs zu einem Snowride von Seelscheid durch das Wenigerbach-, Naafbach- und Aggertal nach Siegburg zurück zu überreden.

VG Werner


----------



## AnjaR (30. Januar 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> besteht eigentlich noch das Interesse, einmal monatlich eine gemeinsame Tour der HLC zu fahren? Wäre schon schade, wenn das ganz einschlafen würde.
> Gruß Anja


 
@all
Eigentlich wollte ich nur nach bestehendem Interesse an gemeinsamen Touren fragen und nicht eine komplizierte Diskussion freitreten. Aber schön zu sehen, dass doch soviele eine Meinung dazu haben.
Freue mich dann auf weitere Touren, an denen hoffentlich der oder die andere teilnimmt.
Gruß Anja


----------



## Sir John (31. Januar 2010)

Seelrider schrieb:


> HLCer nicht zu viele Gedanken machen, einfach am Sonntag mitfahren oder eben nicht. Manchmal ist es besser, weniger zu diskutieren  und einfach nur "Rad" zu fahren. Ich glaube es wird nie gelingen alle Interessen und Leistungen auf einem Level zu bekommen.
> Die HLC Sonntagstour sollte möglichst für alle passen und man trifft sich mal in Seelscheid, dann wieder in NK.
> Wenn dann doch die Wahl der Geschwindigkeit, Wege, Streckenlänge in der Gruppe nicht zusammenpasst und/oder die Wetter- bzw. Bodenverhältnissen einigen Bikern nicht gefällt, dann sollte jeder seine persönliche Teilnahme überprüfen oder auch mal eine Tour verlassen. Ich mache es so.
> Bis die Tage




Genau so sehe ich es auch, wer mitfährt muss einfach damit rechnen das es nicht passt, ich vertrete auch die Meinung das der langsamste auch mal das tempo angibt aber eben nur manchmal.

Wenn mein Umzug stress vorüber ist gehts entlich wieder voll los.

Lieben Gruß

@ schnegge: schöpn mal wieder von Dir zu lesen....die gute alte Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (31. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,
hab gerade versucht durch ca. 25 - 30 cm Schnee zu fahren. Wenn das Rad bis zur Nabe versinkt kann man super Gleichgewichtsübungen machen, man fällt einfach nicht um. Fühlt sich an wie im Radständer stehen. Fahren auf noch unberührten Wegen ist absolut unmöglich, und da wo eine Spur festgetreten ist, ist diese so schmal, dass ich mit den Pedalen jedesmal tiefe Furchen gezogen habe. Komme mir nach ca 1 1/4 h vor wie nach ner Tour von 4 Stunden. So, genießt die weiße Masse solange sie nicht in Matsch übergeht.
Gruß Anja


----------



## fusselhirn (31. Januar 2010)

ihr seid alle meine helden


----------



## Sir John (1. Februar 2010)

fusselhirn schrieb:


> ihr seid alle meine helden




 Papa sprach ein Machtwort 

Also sind wir alle Hleden und müsssen uns nur noch zur schacht auf dem Bike zusammen finden.....


----------



## Sir John (2. Februar 2010)

www.Highlifecruiser.de ist wieder online
Was nun


----------



## AnjaR (3. Februar 2010)

Hallöle,
muss mich leider für Sonntag wieder abmelden, da ich kurzfristig an einer Fortbildung teilnehmen muss. Schade, ich hatte mich schon gefreut, mit Euch zu fahren.

Was die HLC Seite anbelangt, werden wir mal sehen, was sich einspielt. Ich persönlich würde lieber hier bleiben, da hier wenigstens ein paar wenige Leute sich am Forum beteiligen.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Loriot76 (4. Februar 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> muss mich leider für Sonntag wieder abmelden, da ich kurzfristig an einer Fortbildung teilnehmen muss. Schade, ich hatte mich schon gefreut, mit Euch zu fahren.
> 
> Gruß
> Anja




Sehr schade! Dafür werde ich aber zusehen, dass ich mal wieder dabei bin. 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. Februar 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> ....
> Ich persönlich würde lieber hier bleiben
> 
> Gruß
> Anja



Schön zu hören


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Februar 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9788


----------



## AnjaR (4. Februar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9788


 
Das klingt gut. Werde den Termin mal im Kalender eintragen. Vllt. hat ja noch  einer Lust mit nach Windeck zu fahren. 

Anja


----------



## AnjaR (7. Februar 2010)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Eisplatten mit Pappschnee Auflage. Ich bin kaum vorwärts gekommen, ab dann abgesprochen.Bin runter zur Sieg um dann auf der Strasse zurück zufahren.


 
Ich glaube asphaltjunkie hat die Bedingungen zum Biken ganz gut beschrieben. Daher konnte ich mir folgenden Kommentar nicht verkneifen:



AnjaR schrieb:


> Tröstlich, dass es auch anderen so ergeht.
> Auch bei uns ist ein Fahren nur auf der Straße möglich. Und das nur auf den Hauptstraßen, denn die abgelegenen Landstraßen sehen ähnlich aus wie die Waldwege.


 
Trotzdem hab ich mich gefreut, dass mein Lehrgang wegen Krankheit abgesagt wurde und ich doch mitfahren konnte. Tat richtig gut wieder in Gesellschaft draußen zu fahren. Ich hoffe, den Mitfahrern hat die Tour auch trotz wiedriger Bedingungen Spaß gemacht. Seid ihr alle gut nach Hause gekommen?
Bis bald Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loriot76 (8. Februar 2010)

Mir hats auch viel Spaß gemacht. Wetter war zwar echt mies - typisch November! Ach ne, wir haben ja Februar.....   Schon erstaunlich, wieviel Schnee noch lag, da bei uns hier unten ja absolut gar nichts mehr da ist. Die kleinen Feldweg-Abschnitte hattens ganz schön in sich, aber so konnten wir ja zumindest an der Fahrtechnik feilen! 

Na die Woche soll ja bisschen Neuschnee kommen, ich hoffe dass es dadurch wieder etwas einfacher wird - aber ich befürchte schlimmes, da der Untergrund ja ordentlich frieren dürfte....

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Dart (8. Februar 2010)

Jetzt habe ich eine schöne helle Lampe aus Hongkong und auch ´ne neue Remote Sattelstütze und kann nicht fahren. Sch... Bandscheibenvorfall, ich könnte :kotz:. Ich hoffe, dass ich bald wenigsten ein bisschen auf der Straße fahren kann.

Bis dahin schnapp´ ich mir meine Lampe, setz mich auf´n Ergo und leuchte den Garten aus.

Ich wünsche Euch allen trotzdem viel Spaß auf den Trails, auch wenn es bei dem Wetter nicht so prikelnd ist.

Jörg


----------



## Dickertrix (9. Februar 2010)

@ Dart, komm Jörg, lass uns ne Invalidentruppe bilden  Gute Besserung


----------



## fusselhirn (9. Februar 2010)

Dart schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich eine schöne helle Lampe aus Hongkong und auch ´ne neue Remote Sattelstütze und kann nicht fahren. Sch... Bandscheibenvorfall, ich könnte :kotz:. Ich hoffe, dass ich bald wenigsten ein bisschen auf der Straße fahren kann.
> 
> Bis dahin schnapp´ ich mir meine Lampe, setz mich auf´n Ergo und leuchte den Garten aus.
> 
> ...



mein enthusiasmus ist durch das wetter weiter stark gebremst. ich würde zwar gern, aber mein weg zur arbeit ist durch eine schnee-eis-passage ziemlich nervig. daher lasse ich das bike im keller und schone soweit wie möglich meine knochen, damit ich im frühling durchstarten kann.

auf die gefahr hin, daß es gerade mächtig unpopulär ist: trails sind bei dem wetter aus meiner sicht kaum fahrbar und auf der straße fühle ich mich eben unwohl. da trainiere ich lieber (zähne knirschend) im fitness center und riskiere keine verletzungspause wenn es wieder anfängt spaß zu machen.


----------



## Dart (9. Februar 2010)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> @ Dart, komm Jörg, lass uns ne Invalidentruppe bilden  Gute Besserung


 
Hi Winni, danke, wir sollten mal prüfen welche Pflegestufe wir bekommen und uns um eine nette Pflege kümmern .


----------



## AnjaR (10. Februar 2010)

Dart schrieb:


> Hi Winni, danke, wir sollten mal prüfen welche Pflegestufe wir bekommen und uns um eine nette Pflege kümmern .


 
Moment,
ich dachte die wäre schon vorhanden?


----------



## Dickertrix (24. Februar 2010)

*I'll be back* Es ist soweit, gestern Abschlußuntersuchung und grünes Licht bekommen  Alles verheilt und die Knochen wieder dicht  Jetzt kommt nur noch Anfang April die OP zwecks Nagelentfernung, laut Prof. ein Klacks ( trotzdem wieder 3 Tage Krankenhaus )  So, wo ist die Sonne damit es wieder losgehen kann ?

Gruss, der heilige


----------



## AnjaR (24. Februar 2010)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> *I'll be back* Es ist soweit, gestern Abschlußuntersuchung und grünes Licht bekommen  Alles verheilt und die Knochen wieder dicht  Jetzt kommt nur noch Anfang April die OP zwecks Nagelentfernung, laut Prof. ein Klacks ( trotzdem wieder 3 Tage Krankenhaus )  So, wo ist die Sonne damit es wieder losgehen kann ?
> 
> Gruss, der heilige


 

Dann ab aufs Rad und Spaß haben. Ich war gestern unterwegs, Straße war ok, aber Wald- und Feldwege noch dicke Eis-Matsch-Platten. Lenken war da nicht möglich. Daher immer schön vorsichtig.
Gruß Anja


----------



## AnjaR (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
war eben eine kleine Runde Richtung Kreuzkapelle und Much drehen.
Es war jeglicher erdenklicher Untergrund vorzufinden. Ich habe noch knöcheltiefen Schnee und unfahrbare Eisplatten gefunden. Wo vom Winter nichts mehr vorhanden war, konnte ich mich endlich wieder durch feinsten Matsch wühlen. Aber die Krönung war der Weg am Herrenteich entlang, der auf einer Länge von ca. 500 m komplett vom Bach überflutet war. Dort musste ich dann gegen die Strömung durch ca. 10 cm tiefes Wasser fahren. 
Irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl, der Himmel hat mich ausgelacht. Nur leider hat er dabei Tränen gelacht.
Trotzdem war der Spaßfaktor heute sehr hoch.
In diesem Sinne, ab aufs Rad.
Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (26. Februar 2010)

Respekt, bei dem Wetter aufs Rad zu steigen!  Woher holst du die Motivation? (Und sag jetzt bitte nicht "Punkte für den WP" .... )


----------



## AnjaR (26. Februar 2010)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Respekt, bei dem Wetter aufs Rad zu steigen!  Woher holst du die Motivation?


Als ich am Vormittag losgefahren bin wars noch trocken.
Aber leider nur die ersten 15 Minuten. Wenn ich dann einmal unterwegs bin ist es auch egal, solange es keine Kindsköpfe regnet. 


Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> (Und sag jetzt bitte nicht "Punkte für den WP" ....)


Ist das keine gute Motivation?
Ich bin einfach gerne draußen, und wenn der Frühling kommt, möchte ich fit genug auch für schöne lange und anstrengende Touren mit knackigen Up- und Downhills sein.


----------



## -Ines- (27. Februar 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Ist das keine gute Motivation?
> Ich bin einfach gerne draußen, und wenn der Frühling kommt, möchte ich fit genug auch für schöne lange und anstrengende Touren mit knackigen Up- und Downhills sein.



Wenn man das erste mal am WP teilnimmt, ist das sicherlich eine Motivation, die Jahre darauf nimmt mans in der Regel gelassener .

Ups... falsche Account. 
Gruß Andreas


----------



## joscho (28. Februar 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Ist das keine gute Motivation?



Doch, natürlich. Wie jede andere auch, die funktioniert  Also lass Dir nix erzählen.


----------



## Dickertrix (17. März 2010)

Hallo Leute, lebt ihr noch???? Was ist denn hier ( nicht ) los? Keine Posts und auch sonst Totentanz. Ich bin z.Z. viel unterwegs, leider nicht auf dem MTB sondern beruflich. Anfang April die nächste OP und dann bin ich wieder bei Euch ( auf dem MTB ). Bis dahin Alles Gute und schön schreiben, schaue jeden Tag hier vorbei um mir reichlich Lust fürs radeln zu holen!!!


----------



## fusselhirn (17. März 2010)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, lebt ihr noch???? Was ist denn hier ( nicht ) los? Keine Posts und auch sonst Totentanz. Ich bin z.Z. viel unterwegs, leider nicht auf dem MTB sondern beruflich. Anfang April die nächste OP und dann bin ich wieder bei Euch ( auf dem MTB ). Bis dahin Alles Gute und schön schreiben, schaue jeden Tag hier vorbei um mir reichlich Lust fürs radeln zu holen!!!



der f... winter hat anscheinend die gemüter ein wenig eingefroren. job ist beir leider auch mehr im fokus als das biken, aber jetzt kommt der frühling, da ändert sich das gewiss auch wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (18. März 2010)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, lebt ihr noch???? Was ist denn hier ( nicht ) los? Keine Posts und auch sonst Totentanz. Ich bin z.Z. viel unterwegs, leider nicht auf dem MTB sondern beruflich. Anfang April die nächste OP und dann bin ich wieder bei Euch ( auf dem MTB ). Bis dahin Alles Gute und schön schreiben, schaue jeden Tag hier vorbei um mir reichlich Lust fürs radeln zu holen!!!


 
Ich lebe und ich bike noch. 
Aber als Alleinunterhalter der HLC bin ich mir zu schade.


----------



## Dickertrix (19. März 2010)

Hi, vielleicht hat Fussel recht und es liegt alles nur am Wetter  Würde auch gerne was fahren, leider keine Zeit. Hoffe nach der OP wird es hier und da mal was ruhiger, dann werde ich mal die ein oder andere Runde drehen, natürlich schön OPA - Style  Da fällt mir ein, neuer Helm muss her nachdem der andere ja in div. Teile zerbrösselt ist  So long....


----------



## AnjaR (19. März 2010)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> Hi, vielleicht hat Fussel recht und es liegt alles nur am Wetter  Würde auch gerne was fahren, leider keine Zeit. Hoffe nach der OP wird es hier und da mal was ruhiger, dann werde ich mal die ein oder andere Runde drehen, natürlich schön OPA - Style  Da fällt mir ein, neuer Helm muss her nachdem der andere ja in div. Teile zerbrösselt ist  So long....


Drücke dir die Daumen, dass es dann wieder wird.


----------



## Razzor (21. März 2010)

Ich hoffe auch das bald der Frühling kommt und wir wieder zusammen fahren können. 
Im moment regnet es wieder


----------



## fusselhirn (22. März 2010)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> Hi, vielleicht hat Fussel recht und es liegt alles nur am Wetter  Würde auch gerne was fahren, leider keine Zeit. Hoffe nach der OP wird es hier und da mal was ruhiger, dann werde ich mal die ein oder andere Runde drehen, natürlich schön OPA - Style  Da fällt mir ein, neuer Helm muss her nachdem der andere ja in div. Teile zerbrösselt ist  So long....



neuer helm? paßt Dir Bell? dann kann ich Dir diesen hier empfehlen:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=47054

super belüftet, tief über den hinterkopf gezogen und bei mir sehr gute paßform. ausserdem lassen sich die polster easy zum waschen rausnehmen.


----------



## Dickertrix (23. März 2010)

Hi Fussel, weiß nicht ob mir Bell passt, müßte ich dann ausprobieren. Jetzt muss ich erst mal messen damit ich den Kopfumfang erfahre. Hast Du schon bei denen ein Kundenkonto und bekommst Points oder ähnliches? Evtl. kannst du den ja dann bestellen?
Gruss Winni


----------



## fusselhirn (23. März 2010)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> Hi Fussel, weiß nicht ob mir Bell passt, müßte ich dann ausprobieren. Jetzt muss ich erst mal messen damit ich den Kopfumfang erfahre. Hast Du schon bei denen ein Kundenkonto und bekommst Points oder ähnliches? Evtl. kannst du den ja dann bestellen?
> Gruss Winni



ja ich habe dort schon häufiger bestellt. Du solltest allerdings wissen, welche Größe Du brauchst. Umtauschen geht zwar, die Briten kennen allerdings die Nummer mit dem für lau zurücksenden nicht. Wenn Du so etwas wie einen Helm zurücksenden willst, kostet das 15,-. Mir paßt bei den meisten Herstellern nur die große Größe, bei Bell paßt mir so gerade M (weil bis 59 cm Kopfumfang). Solltest Du an der Grenze von einer zu anderen Größe stehen, macht also vorher probe anziehen sinn.

bis die tage


----------



## Dart (23. März 2010)

Wer war denn heute Abend mit dem RR und Flutlicht vorne auf der Höhe von Kreuznaaf nach Höffen unterwegs? Warst Du das, Jens?


----------



## -Jens (27. März 2010)

Dart schrieb:


> Wer war denn heute Abend mit dem RR und Flutlicht vorne auf der Höhe von Kreuznaaf nach Höffen unterwegs? Warst Du das, Jens?



Hallo Jörg,

leider war ich es nicht, aber es gibt jetzt mit der Lampe nur noch ganz wenige Ausreden nicht zu trainieren, ist ja egal ob es hell oder dunkel ist
Werde Deinen Rat mit der Wärmeleitpaste befolgen, bevor ich Sie länger leuchten lasse, melde mich die Tage deshalb noch bei Dir.

Besten Gruß 
   Jens


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. März 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9788


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dickertrix (12. April 2010)

So Leute, da ist er wieder. Operiert und ohne Nagel bereit für weitere Schandtaten. Was ist denn hier los, seid ihr alle noch im Urlaub? Keine Post etc. ????
Nehmt ihr mich denn nach nunmehr fast 6 Monaten Pause noch mit, bin doch jetzt die Bremse schlechthin?
Gruss
Winni


----------



## DrFuManchu (13. April 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10038

Fährt hier überhaupt noch wer?


----------



## Loriot76 (14. April 2010)

Ich war umzugsbedingt längere Zeit nicht unterwegs, will jetzt aber wieder verstärkt einsteigen.  Allerdings mache ich die Touren eher in der Nähe von Siegburg/Bonn, so dass eine recht lange Anfahrt nach Windeck/Waldbröl für mich grds. ausscheidet. 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Dickertrix (20. April 2010)

Hallo und schönen guten Tag,
lebt hier noch wer? Fährt noch wer oder ist das Thema offiziell beendet und ich habe es nicht bemerkt? Ich brauche Infos.......
Gruss Winni


----------



## AnjaR (20. April 2010)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> Hallo und schönen guten Tag,
> lebt hier noch wer? Fährt noch wer oder ist das Thema offiziell beendet und ich habe es nicht bemerkt? Ich brauche Infos.......
> Gruss Winni


Hi Winni,
wir leben und fahren noch. Da hier aber eher keine Reaktionen kamen bzw kommen, glaube ich, dass es die Comunity der HLC wohl nicht mehr gibt? Warum weiß ich auch nicht.  Das die Trainingsambitionen sehr unterschiedlich sind, ist bekannt und muss nicht neu diskutiert werden. Aber schon schade, dass man nicht mal ab und zu einen gemeinsamen Termin zum Quatschen, Klönen etc. findet.
So long
Anja


----------



## Dickertrix (20. April 2010)

Hi Anja, na wenigstens eine die sich meldet  Also ich schaue weiter hier rein und freue mich über Touren, wenn einer auf mich wartet  Trainiung wird jetzt so langsam wieder aufgenommen und wenn möglich Sonntags gefahren, erstmal natürlich nur OPA-STYLE  Aber besser so wie gar nicht, see you.......


----------



## Susy (20. April 2010)

Hi zusammen,

ich hoffe ja doch, dass es die HLCs noch gibt. Also HLCler, wo seid Ihr???? Der Winterschlaf ist vorbei, die Sonne lacht.

Und ich finde übrigens, dass wir den Winterpokal auch super gemeistert haben.  Vielen Dank an das Team aber besonders an Dich, liebe Anja, dass Du uns so weit nach vorne gebracht hast.  Es hat Spaß gemacht, über den Winter mit Euch und den "Nicht-Winterpokalern" zu biken. 

Was haltet Ihr davon, uns zu einer Winterpokal-Abschluss-Tour zu treffen, an der natürlich auch "Nicht-Winterpokaler" teilnehmen können. Vielleicht könnten wir im Anschluss an die Tour auch zusammen grillen ...? Das wäre doch schön. Interesse????

Liebe Grüße
Susi


----------



## AnjaR (20. April 2010)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> Hi Anja, na wenigstens eine die sich meldet  Also ich schaue weiter hier rein und freue mich über Touren, wenn einer auf mich wartet  Trainiung wird jetzt so langsam wieder aufgenommen und wenn möglich Sonntags gefahren, erstmal natürlich nur OPA-STYLE  Aber besser so wie gar nicht, see you.......


Da kannst du dich ja mit Jörg zusammentun.
Diesen Sonntag bin ich bis um 15 Uhr zum Lehrgang. Evtl. fahren wir danach noch eine ruhige Runde.
Gruß Anja


----------



## Loriot76 (20. April 2010)

Susy schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich hoffe ja doch, dass es die HLCs noch gibt. Also HLCler, wo seid Ihr???? Der Winterschlaf ist vorbei, die Sonne lacht.
> 
> ...


 
Das wäre eine super Idee, wie ich finde. War jetzt erst einmal wieder unterwegs, ging gut in die Beine. Da der Winter nun vorbei ist, wäre eine Frühjahrs-Begrüßungs-Tour auch nicht so schlecht. Zum Grillen wäre ich dann natürlich auch dabei.  
Falls es gleich an die Terminplanungen gehen sollte, muss ich sagen, dass ich kommendes WE leider nicht kann. Danach bin ich für eigentlich alles noch offen. 

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Susy (20. April 2010)

Loriot76 schrieb:


> Das wäre eine super Idee, wie ich finde. War jetzt erst einmal wieder unterwegs, ging gut in die Beine. Da der Winter nun vorbei ist, wäre eine Frühjahrs-Begrüßungs-Tour auch nicht so schlecht. Zum Grillen wäre ich dann natürlich auch dabei.
> Falls es gleich an die Terminplanungen gehen sollte, muss ich sagen, dass ich kommendes WE leider nicht kann. Danach bin ich für eigentlich alles noch offen.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Christian



Sehr schön.  Darauf das Wochenende (02.05.10) wäre dann sowieso unsere "Sonntags-Tour" mal wieder an der Reihe.  Es wird Zeit, sie endlich wieder einzuführen. Der Winter ist endlich vorbei!

Gruß Susi


----------



## Seelrider (21. April 2010)

Servus Leute,

es geht für mich mit Übergewicht , nicht nur am MTBike, zurück auf die Wald- und Wiesenwege. 
Das Frühjahr ist da, die Wege sind auch mal trocken und mein MTB steht bereit. 

An dieser Stelle meine Glückwünsche an die tapferen Teilnehmer im Winterpokal.

Wenn es zeitlich geht, werde ich wieder an Ausflügen teilnehmen und auch Termine hier einstellen.


----------



## Richyeva (22. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich lebe auch noch kann mich aber wenn nur mal spontan einklinken ):. Also bitte nicht denken dass ich euch nicht mehr mag (;.

Liebe Grüsse an alle die ich mag.
(P.S: nur an die die ich mag!)


----------



## Susy (22. April 2010)

Richyeva schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich lebe auch noch kann mich aber wenn nur mal spontan einklinken ):. Also bitte nicht denken dass ich euch nicht mehr mag (;.
> 
> Liebe Grüsse an alle die ich mag.
> (P.S: nur an die die ich mag!)



Hallo Richy,

schön, dass Du aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht bist.  Wäre schön, wenn man Dich oder Euch bald mal wieder auf dem Bike treffen würde. 

Bis die Tage und schöne Grüße an Eva
Susi


----------



## Susy (22. April 2010)

Seelrider schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> es geht für mich mit Übergewicht , nicht nur am MTBike, zurück auf die Wald- und Wiesenwege.
> Das Frühjahr ist da, die Wege sind auch mal trocken und mein MTB steht bereit.
> ...



Danke für die Glückwünsche. Du hast uns ja auch sehr tatkräftig unterstützt. Somit auch ein Dankeschön an Dich für die fleißige Unterstützung.  Da ich die letzten Wochen (oje - über 2 Monate !) kaum noch aufs Rad gekommen bin, ist leider nicht mehr viel übrig vom harten Winter-Training.  Für mich geht's zwar nicht mit Übergewicht, dafür aber mit ziemlichen Konditionseinbußen zurück auf die Wald- und Wiesenwege. Die Touren durch die Wohnung (Heimtrainer) sind leider auch immer die selben und eher weniger anspruchsvoll.


----------



## Dickertrix (23. April 2010)

Hallöchen aus Rösrath, so- gestern war es soweit. Meine ersten 32 KM nach knapp 6 monatiger Verletzungspause  Das Wetter war suuuuper und die Beine auch  Etwas Angst - ehrlich gesagt - fuhr ja doch mit, bei fast jedem Auto ( war mit dem RR unterwegs ) habe ich den Lenker etwas fester angepackt. Heute habe ich zum Glück keinen Muskelkater und auch sonst fühle ich mich pudelwohl  da kam ich auf die Idee, stelle mal für Sonntag eine kleine Tour ein..... Es soll um 10:00 h am JUST FIT losgehen und dann auf Forstautobahn ins Milchborntal und wieder zurück. Also, wer Lust und Zeit hat mit mir OPA so langsam wieder auf die Trails zu finden, herzlich willkommen  Ich stell die Runde natürlich auch offiziell ein. So long und bis Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (23. April 2010)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> ... da kam ich auf die Idee, stelle mal für Sonntag eine kleine Tour ein..... Es soll um 10:00 h am JUST FIT losgehen und dann auf Forstautobahn ins Milchborntal und wieder zurück. Also, wer Lust und Zeit hat mit mir OPA so langsam wieder auf die Trails zu finden, herzlich willkommen  Ich stell die Runde natürlich auch offiziell ein. So long und bis Sonntag


 
Hab Sonntag bis ca. 15 Uhr Lehrgang. Viel Spaß


----------



## Dickertrix (23. April 2010)

....dann schick doch Deinen "OPA"


----------



## Dart (23. April 2010)

Na, die Herausforderung nehme ich an. OPA-Treff auf Waldautobahn . Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken dann von Seelscheid aus mit dem Rad zu fahren, wär natürlich klasse, wenn sich noch jemand anschließen würde. Treffen am Friedhof Seelscheid (Frauenstr.) um 9:00 Uhr, Abfahrt 9:15.
CU
Jörg


----------



## Loriot76 (23. April 2010)

Ich kann wie gesagt leider nicht. Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß bei der Tour. 
Wäre dann aber Klasse, wenn wir uns am darauffolgenden Sonntag mit anschließendem Grillen treffen könnten. 

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Dickertrix (23. April 2010)

prima, dann machen wir ne OPA-TOUR  Ach so, natürlich dürfen auch Menschen unter OPA Alter mitfahren, wir warten auch


----------



## Susy (23. April 2010)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> prima, dann machen wir ne OPA-TOUR  Ach so, natürlich dürfen auch Menschen unter OPA Alter mitfahren, wir warten auch



Dann wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß bei der "Opa-Tour".  
Ich kann Sonntag leider auch nicht mitfahren.


----------



## Dart (25. April 2010)

Der Opa lässt grüßen, ich werde mein Zweirad mit dem Vierrad nach Rösrath bringen.

Jörg


----------



## AnjaR (25. April 2010)

Loriot76 schrieb:


> Wäre dann aber Klasse, wenn wir uns am darauffolgenden Sonntag mit anschließendem Grillen treffen könnten.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Christian


 
Da wir den Garten haben, würde das Grillen dann wohl bei uns stattfinden. Werden dann noch einen Termin ins LMB stellen.


----------



## Loriot76 (25. April 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Da wir den Garten haben, würde das Grillen dann wohl bei uns stattfinden. Werden dann noch einen Termin ins LMB stellen.



Hört sich prima an. Hoffentlich haben wir nächstes WE schönes Wetter. 

LG
Christian


----------



## Seelrider (25. April 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte heute mal die mögliche Strecke für den 08.05. http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9439 erkunden. Nach nur 15 Minuten stoppte ein Reifenschaden meine Fahrt und kein Ersatzschlauch dabei (sonst eigentlich immer im Rucksack),.......also zurück und alle paar Minuten pumpen.

O.K. 2. Versuch.
Auch diese Ausfahrt endet bereits nach 15 Minuten, als meine VR Bremse die Funktion verweigerte, zum Glück an einer harmlosen Stelle ohne Bodenkontakt.

So nun kann ja eigentlich am 08.05. nichts mehr passieren.

Ich wünsche mir jetzt ein Wetter, wie an diesem WE, dann wird es sicherlich die ein oder andere Überraschung auf der Reise in die "MTB Steinzeit" geben.  


Wer später bremst, der rollt länger, aber irgendwann wird es dann doch Zeit für eine Temporeduzierung.

Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Susy (26. April 2010)

Seelrider schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte heute mal die mögliche Strecke für den 08.05. http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9439 erkunden. Nach nur 15 Minuten stoppte ein Reifenschaden meine Fahrt und kein Ersatzschlauch dabei (sonst eigentlich immer im Rucksack),.......also zurück und alle paar Minuten pumpen.
> 
> ...




Manchen Touren haben in der Tat manchmal einen anderen Charakter: Bei unserer letzten Tour mit Jörg und Anja endete die Fahrt ständig, weil irgendwelche Bäume uns die Fahrt versperrten. Aber Dank Jörgs Säge haben wir uns die Wege frei machen können. Das war mal eine etwas andere Tour, die aber trotzdem super Spaß gemacht hat. Und die Säge hatte auch etwas ... 




AnjaR schrieb:


> Da wir den Garten haben, würde das Grillen dann wohl bei uns stattfinden. Werden dann noch einen Termin ins LMB stellen.



Das hört sich super an. Bin mit dabei.  Wenn wir bei Euch grillen, sollten wir auch besser in Seelscheid starten. Dann werde ich mich eintragen, wenn Du einen Termin eingestellt hast.


----------



## Dickertrix (26. April 2010)

Hallo und Guten Morgen,
@ Dart: war eine nette Tour, hat echt Spass gemacht und Danke für die Sonne  So wie es aussieht kann ich am Sonntag nicht, bin dann auf einer Tour in Bad Honnef - sorry. Sollte sich was ändern melde ich mich sofort. 
So long und bis auf den Trails.....


----------



## Dart (26. April 2010)

Hallo Winni,
danke fürs Guiden, in der Gegend um Bensberg bin ich bisher noch nicht mit dem Bike gewesen. Die Blicke über Köln waren bei dem schönen Wetter eindrucksvoll. Schade, das sonst niemand mitgefahren ist.
CU
Jörg


----------



## Dickertrix (27. April 2010)

nur zur Info: DO 29.04.2010 habe ich eine Tour eingetragen, wer Lust und Zeit hat bitte eintragen damit ich weiss ob wer kommt, DANKE.


----------



## Dickertrix (5. Mai 2010)

HAAAALLLOOOOOOOOO, was ist hier los????? Habt Ihr keinen Bock mehr auf fahren oder was?!?!! Auf dem Friedhof ist ja mehr los 
Also, heute 20:00 in Rösrath - Feierabenrunde - am JUST FIT -  ich erwarte Euch


----------



## AnjaR (5. Mai 2010)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> HAAAALLLOOOOOOOOO, was ist hier los????? Habt Ihr keinen Bock mehr auf fahren oder was?!?!! Auf dem Friedhof ist ja mehr los
> Also, heute 20:00 in Rösrath - Feierabenrunde - am JUST FIT - ich erwarte Euch


 
Hallo Winnie,

Jörg ist bis morgen in Zwickau und ich gebe bis 21:30 Uhr im Studio Stunden. Wir sind also leider nicht dabei. Aber was ist am Samstag mit der Jubiläumstour vom Seelrider? Sehen wir dich da?
Ansonsten viel Spaß heute Abend.


----------



## Dickertrix (5. Mai 2010)

Sorry, da bin ich schon anderweitig verplant. Am Sonntagvormittag wollte ich aber aufs MTB, gebe Uhrzeit noch in der Terminliste und hier bekannt


----------



## aleuchte (6. Mai 2010)

Wenn das wetter  schön ist bin Ich dabei. 
Grüße an alle.
Alex


----------



## Seelrider (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

es sind für mich bereits 25 Jahre auf MTB/ATB in den Bergen, Trails, Wegen u.s.w... es ist jetzt Zeit für eine Erinnerungstour. Der Termin steht schon lange fest und es haben sich ja auch einige Fahrer angemeldet. http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9439. 

Ich freue mich schon auf die Reise in die Vergangenheit.
Das Wetter bleibt nach den Meldungen wohl auch trocken.
Die Bedingungen auf den Pfaden sind mit einem MTB aus den 80er Jahren (mit original Bereifung) und Stahlgabel auch bei Trockenheit bereits eine neue/alte Herausforderung. 
Meine Kopfschmerztabletten liegen für die Stunden danach bereits griffbereit.

Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo Thomas,

Ich habe heute leider keine Zeit, sonst wäre ich auch dabei. Dennoch wünsch ich dir viel Spaß bei der heutigen Zeitreise  und natürlich bei den nächsten 25 MTB 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Susy (8. Mai 2010)

Auch ich wünsche den "Zeitreisenden" viel Spaß. Ich werde heute Kinder hüten und kann somit nicht dabei sein. Viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen.


----------



## Dart (8. Mai 2010)

An die Ritter aus der Vergangenheit.

Vielen Dank an Seelrider für die klasse Tour und die kühlen Überraschungen zwischendurch . Vor allem zu dem wunderbaren Uphill im gefühlt knietiefen wunderbarsten Schlamm . Danach wär ich besser nach Hause gefahren und hätte mir das Bremsen am Baum gespart.

Auch wenn ich nicht mit korrektem Bike und Klamotten dienen konnte hatte ich viel Spaß. Schön auch, dass die vielen Nicks aus dem Forum endlich Gesichter bekommen haben.

Viele Grüße und bis demnächst
Jörg


----------



## AnjaR (8. Mai 2010)

Dart schrieb:


> An die Ritter aus der Vergangenheit.
> 
> Vielen Dank an Seelrider für die klasse Tour und die kühlen Überraschungen zwischendurch . Vor allem zu dem wunderbaren Uphill im gefühlt knietiefen wunderbarsten Schlamm . Danach wär ich besser nach Hause gefahren und hätte mir das Bremsen am Baum gespart.
> 
> ...


 
Auch von mir ein Dank an alle Mitfahrer, insbesondere an den Initiator Seelrider. Aber für die Schlammpackung musst du dir noch eine gute Ausrede einfallen lassen. Teilweise war das Hinterrad so mit Matsch zu, dass sich das Rad nicht mehr gedreht hat. Zudem wog das Bike gefühlte 5kg mehr.
Besonders lustig waren die Überraschungsrufe der Retrobike-Fahrer in den Trails. Alle Achtung für eure Leistung, ich hätte mein Fully nicht mit euch tauschen wollen.
Schade, dass einige die Tour aus diversen Gründen vorzeitig abbrechen mussten. Somit habt ihr noch das verpasst:   
Ich freu mich schon darauf, den einen oder die andere wieder auf den Trails zu sehen. War heute eine echt tolle Truppe.
Gruß Anja


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (9. Mai 2010)

Nochmals vielen Dank für die schöne "Zeitreise back to the roots des Mountainbikes" an den Initiator und auch die Mitfahrer mit Starrgabel wie auch die mit der Technik von "Heute".

War ein schönes Jubiläumsevent mit netten Mitfahrern in herrlich schöner Gegend mit vielen Trails. Der "fangoreiche" Untergrund machte den alten Bikes nichts aus, nur meinem Reifen ging beim ruppigen Trail einmal die Luft aus.Auch für die "afterbike-Betreuung" und das  leibliche Wohl  nochmals vielen Dank. War wirklich sehr schön und ich freue mich auf weitere Touren.

VG Helmut


----------



## bibi1952 (9. Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank Thomas,
es war für mich ein besonderes Erlebnis, den Naafbachtrail und den Downhill Nr.9 mit meinem alten Starrbike zu meistern. Mir schmerzen meine Arme und die Schulter heute noch. Doch das Stöhnen von Uwe hinter mir ermutigte mich, das Bike springen und rutschen zu lassen.
Der Matsch-Uphill war erste Sahne, den anschließenden Downhill über den Sportplatztrail gestaltete sich wegen den zugekleisterten Bremsen und Reifen etwas schwierig
Hallo Uwe, wo sind die Matschbilder?
Tolle Tour, habe lange nicht mehr so viel Spass gehabt.
Danke nochmal an Thomas für den Pausensnack mit Ahoy-Brause, Maoam und dem Retro-Fruchsaftgetränk.
VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo Thomas,

auch von mir natürlich vielen Dank für die super Idee mit der Zeitreise 









Auch wenn einige Gestalten in skurriler Tracht auf merkwürdigen Gefährten mitfuhren, ...





so hat die Tour doch richtig Spaß gemacht! 













Zum Glück war es nicht so matschig 









Und vielen Dank natürlich auch für die "zeitgemäße" Bewirtung unterwegs









Am Ende noch der krönende Abschluß 





Und Du hattest natürlich Recht:
Ich habe wirklich die moderne Brems-, Reifen- und Federtechnik neu schätzen gelernt 
Hab lange keine Tour mehr gemacht, bei der ich so viel geschoben habe 

Viele Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Seelrider (9. Mai 2010)

Servus Zusammen,

danke an die Mitfahrer, es hat mir richtig Spass gemacht. Natürlich schmerzt mein Rücken und die Gelenke jetzt ganz gut . Ich habe mich auf schnelleren Abfahrten gefragt, ob die verschwommene Sicht von der Starrgabel kommt, oder ob es das Alter ist. 
Früher war das doch nicht so oder??

Herzlichen Dank für die netten Worte der Mitfahrer und auch von den Bikefreunden, die mir leider absagen mussten.

Es sollte mal eine ungewöhnliche Tour sein, eine Zeitreise verbunden mit der alten und jungen Freude am MTB/ATB.

So jetzt kann sich das alte Bike wieder einige Jahre ausruhen und ich genieße wieder den Komfort meines Fullys. 
Ich habe einen Bildordner http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/29430 vom 08.05. angelegt. Wenn jemand sein Bild in voller Auflösung bekommen möchte, bitte eMail an mich. Wenn jemand sein Bild gelöscht haben möchte auch eine kurze Mitteilung.
Über den kurzen etwas feuchten Wegabschnitt decke ich den Mantel des Schweigens...

Bis dann auf den Trails


----------



## AnjaR (9. Mai 2010)

Seelrider schrieb:


> Über den kurzen etwas feuchten Wegabschnitt decke ich den Mantel des Schweigens...


 
Kurz????? Etwas feucht????? 

Wir vergessen nicht!!!!!!!!


----------



## on any sunday (9. Mai 2010)

Noch Mal bedankt für die gelungene Oldtimerveranstaltung an den Seelfahrer und Anhang. Da ich heute wieder auf neuzeitlichen Gefährt unterwegs war, muss ich leider sagen, das sich der Fortschritt Gott sei Dank nicht aufhalten lässt. 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Handlampe (9. Mai 2010)

Seelrider schrieb:


> . Ich habe mich auf schnelleren Abfahrten gefragt, ob die verschwommene Sicht von der Starrgabel kommt, oder ob es das Alter ist.
> Früher war das doch nicht so oder??




DOOOCH, Thomas, das war früher auch schon so....man kann sich nur nicht mehr so recht daran erinnern...obwohl die Erinnerung dann bei der gestrigen Tour "schlagartig" wieder kam.

Von Barbara und mir auch nochmal herzlischen Dank für einen sehr schönen Tag, in dem man nicht nur in Errinnerungen sondern auch im Schlamm schwelgen konnte.

Eine tolle Veranstaltung, nette Mitfahrer, schöne Strecke, Verköstigung im 80'er Stile....ein rundum sorglos Paket.


Bilder mit ein paar Kommentaren von mir kommen leider erst  morgen.


----------



## Handlampe (11. Mai 2010)

Also auch nochmal ein paar Bilder von mir zu einer harten Zeitreise:

Diese bunte Person hatte eingeladen:








Es ging durch herrliche Landschaften auf völlig ungefederten Gefährten:











Perfekte Verpflegung:







Spektakuläre Bodenbeschaffenheiten auf denen die Räder quasi ohne Fahrer funktionieren:







Mr. Mud hatte natürlich seinen Spass:







Vielen Dank nochmal an Thomas und alle Mitfahrer für einen schönen, schlammigen, harten, fritzbrausigen, helmbeiderabfahrtinsgesichtrutschenden, augenflimmendern, hand-rücken-hals-schmerzenden Tag


----------



## AnjaR (11. Mai 2010)

@all

Tolle Bilder


----------



## Dickertrix (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebe Leut, fahrt ihr noch  Am 27.06.2010 findet in der Eifel die " Tour der Hoffnung " statt. Das ist eine MTB Tour-veranstaltung für Krebskranke Kinder und wird von meinem Kollegen organisiert. Es würde mich freuen, wenn wir es schaffen, dort gemeinsam mitzufahren. Das Antrittsgeld wird komplett an die Kinder weitergeleitet. 
Bitte gebt mir eine verbindliche Rückmeldung, damit ich weiß wie viele Personen ich melden kann, vielen Dank.
Organisation Anreise etc. kommt dann später. Ihr könnt Euch das auch gerne im Internet anschauen.
Bis später.....


----------



## AnjaR (19. Mai 2010)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leut, fahrt ihr noch  Am 27.06.2010 findet in der Eifel die " Tour der Hoffnung " statt. Das ist eine MTB Tour-veranstaltung für Krebskranke Kinder und wird von meinem Kollegen organisiert. Es würde mich freuen, wenn wir es schaffen, dort gemeinsam mitzufahren. Das Antrittsgeld wird komplett an die Kinder weitergeleitet.
> Bitte gebt mir eine verbindliche Rückmeldung, damit ich weiß wie viele Personen ich melden kann, vielen Dank.
> Organisation Anreise etc. kommt dann später. Ihr könnt Euch das auch gerne im Internet anschauen.
> Bis später.....


 
Klingt interessant. Gib doch bitte mal den Link hier rein.


----------



## Susy (19. Mai 2010)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leut, fahrt ihr noch  Am 27.06.2010 findet in der Eifel die " Tour der Hoffnung " statt. Das ist eine MTB Tour-veranstaltung für Krebskranke Kinder und wird von meinem Kollegen organisiert. Es würde mich freuen, wenn wir es schaffen, dort gemeinsam mitzufahren. Das Antrittsgeld wird komplett an die Kinder weitergeleitet.
> Bitte gebt mir eine verbindliche Rückmeldung, damit ich weiß wie viele Personen ich melden kann, vielen Dank.
> Organisation Anreise etc. kommt dann später. Ihr könnt Euch das auch gerne im Internet anschauen.
> Bis später.....



Hört sich sehr interessant an. Ich kann aber leider nicht mitfahren, weil ich auf die Kinder aufpassen muss. Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dickertrix (20. Mai 2010)

wie gewünscht  
http://www.eifel-mtb-guide.de/


----------



## Dickertrix (28. Mai 2010)

HALLOOOOOOOO, was ist denn jetzt mit der Tour der Hoffnung ? Von euch kommt ja gar nichts mehr ;-( 
Gruss Winni


----------



## AnjaR (29. Mai 2010)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> HALLOOOOOOOO, was ist denn jetzt mit der Tour der Hoffnung ? Von euch kommt ja gar nichts mehr ;-(
> Gruss Winni


 
Bis wann brauchst du die definitive Zusage?

Hat sonst irgendwer Interesse mitzufahren?


----------



## Dickertrix (31. Mai 2010)

Hi Anja, ich brauche keine Zusage, es wäre nur schön zu hören ( und sehen ) das wir die Kinder unterstützen. Hier ist aber anscheinend nicht mehr viel los.Wir sind die zwei mit den meisten Posts in der letzten Zeit, wo ist der Rest?


----------



## -Jens (31. Mai 2010)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> Hi Anja, ich brauche keine Zusage, es wäre nur schön zu hören ( und sehen ) das wir die Kinder unterstützen. Hier ist aber anscheinend nicht mehr viel los.Wir sind die zwei mit den meisten Posts in der letzten Zeit, wo ist der Rest?




Nabend !

Schau hier nur hin und wieder rein, das muss ich zugeben. 
Denke bei den anderen ist es ähnlich, aber weg ist hier keiner.
Bei mir steht jetzt erstmal Regio-Loop und Bike Festival Willingen an, wenn ich danach noch heile bin, spricht eigentlich nichts dagegen.
Welche Distanz wolltest Du/Ihr denn fahren ?
Werde mal den ein oder anderen darauf ansprechen, dann gebe ich ne Info.

Besten Gruß 
Jens


----------



## AnjaR (1. Juni 2010)

-Jens schrieb:


> Bei mir steht jetzt erstmal Regio-Loop und Bike Festival Willingen an, wenn ich danach noch heile bin, spricht eigentlich nichts dagegen.
> Welche Distanz wolltest Du/Ihr denn fahren ?
> Werde mal den ein oder anderen darauf ansprechen, dann gebe ich ne Info.
> 
> ...


 
Viel Erfolg bei beiden Rennen. Bleib bitte heile, wir brauchen dich in Duisburg.
@ Winni
Da ich die nächsten drei WE immer weg bin, werde ich kurzfristig entscheiden, ob ich meiner Familie noch ein Event zumuten kann. Aber Lust hätte ich schon, und ist ja auch für einen guten Zweck. Mal sehen.

Bis dahin
Anja


----------



## Sir John (1. Juni 2010)

Salü,
Samstag feiert unser lieber Frank Esch seine EINWEIHUNG in Seelscheid.

Da wir alle seinen Namen auf dem Trikot haben finde ich es selbstverständlich das wir uns dort in rauhen mengen sehen lassen.

Ich und Jens werden mit dem Rennrad kommen weil wir die Loop nochmal abfahren müssen, da weiß er zwar noch nichts von aber gut 

Also bis Samstag


----------



## Richyeva (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
kann gut sein das ich zu Winnis Event auch erscheinen werde, kann es aber 100% leider arbeitstechnisch nicht versichern, werd mein bestes geben.

Gruss
Richy


----------



## Dart (14. Juni 2010)

Glückwunsch Jens, zu der Klasse Leistung in Willingen!!!!
Eine Platzierung im vorderen Viertel muss man erst mal erreichen .

Viel Erfolg auch bei Deinen zukünftigen Rennen.

Anja & Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loriot76 (15. Juni 2010)

Wow, ganz starke Leistung! Aber Wahnsinn, dass so ein schneller Mann "nur" 143. wird. Starkes Feld sage ich mal!   Ich wäre wohl so um die 400 gelandet....


----------



## AnjaR (16. Juni 2010)

Loriot76 schrieb:


> Ich wäre wohl so um die 400 gelandet....


 
Immerhin das. Ich wär wohl gar nicht vor Ende der Zeitnahme angekommen
Jens, wir sind stolz auf Dich


----------



## Dickertrix (17. Juni 2010)

War gestern mit Dart und paar Jungs im Naafbachtal etc. Schöne Runde für ein MTB Enduro, mit meinem HT war ich bergab ganz schön aufgeschmissen. Zum Glück hat man auf mich gewartet, wo die überall runtergefahren sind  Wenigstens konnte ich bergauf punkten  Schön das ich Jens und Alex auf der Anfahrt getroffen habe, schade das ihr schon ein paar Kilometer in den Beinen hattet, vielleicht trifft man sich auf einer anderen Runde, wäre schön.
Also, bis die Tage
Winni


----------



## AnjaR (17. Juni 2010)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> War gestern mit Dart und paar Jungs im Naafbachtal etc. Schöne Runde für ein MTB Enduro, mit meinem HT war ich bergab ganz schön aufgeschmissen. Zum Glück hat man auf mich gewartet, wo die überall runtergefahren sind  Wenigstens konnte ich bergauf punkten  Schön das ich Jens und Alex auf der Anfahrt getroffen habe, schade das ihr schon ein paar Kilometer in den Beinen hattet, vielleicht trifft man sich auf einer anderen Runde, wäre schön.
> Also, bis die Tage
> Winni


Die Trails sind bei der Truppe für mich eher nicht das Problem. Aber das Tempo, das während der gesamten Tour gefahren wird, ist mir einfach zu hoch. Wenn ich selbst in der Ebene und im Trail mit einem Puls von ca 195 - 200 fahre, macht mir das keinen Spaß. Ich bin nicht bei einem Rennen oder auf der Flucht. 
Leider finde ich nur sehr wenige Frauen, die auch gerne diese Trails fahren. 
Warum fahrt ihr Männer immer mit so starkem Druck auf den Pedalen? Das ist mir ein absolutes Rätsel. Und dahin schleichen tu ich nun wahrlich auch nicht mehr.
So long
Anja


----------



## Dickertrix (17. Juni 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Die Trails sind bei der Truppe für mich eher nicht das Problem. Aber das Tempo, das während der gesamten Tour gefahren wird, ist mir einfach zu hoch. Wenn ich selbst in der Ebene und im Trail mit einem Puls von ca 195 - 200 fahre, macht mir das keinen Spaß. Ich bin nicht bei einem Rennen oder auf der Flucht.
> Leider finde ich nur sehr wenige Frauen, die auch gerne diese Trails fahren.
> Warum fahrt ihr Männer immer mit so starkem Druck auf den Pedalen? Das ist mir ein absolutes Rätsel. Und dahin schleichen tu ich nun wahrlich auch nicht mehr.
> So long
> Anja



Hi Anja, also das Tempo gestern war echt nicht hoch  Nur runter waren die einfach schneller mit ihren Downhill-Trekkern.
Gruss


----------



## -Jens (17. Juni 2010)

Mahlzeit !

Danke fürs Lob.

Mensch Winnie, da bist Du ja einer der wenigen dem es genauso ergeht wie mir, tja Hardtail eben. 
Hilft nur an der der Technik feilen, habe da auch groben Nachholbedarf. 
Wehe Du steigst auf Trecker um ! 

Gruß Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (18. Juni 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Warum fahrt ihr Männer immer mit so starkem Druck auf den Pedalen? Das ist mir ein absolutes Rätsel. Und dahin schleichen tu ich nun wahrlich auch nicht mehr.
> So long
> Anja



Entschuldigung!
Aber ich befinde mich zur Zeit im Aufbautraining für unsere Allgäuwoche Anfang Juli. 
Da wir auch mit den Allgäuer Jungs biken wollen, ist ein wenig Druck auf den Pedalen erforderlich. Die fahren nämlich immer 2 Kränze dicker als ich den Berg hoch. 
Wenn ich dann auf der Alpe ankomme, haben die schon ihre Halbe getrunken und wollen dann weiterfahren

Zudem macht es unheimlich Spass, über den Wenigerbachtrail  zu heizen, bis der Andrenalinspiegel rauschig wird.

VG Werner


----------



## AnjaR (20. Juni 2010)

War am WE im Harz den Brocken rocken.
Die haben da ein Feuerwerk an Trails. Meist total verblockt oder mit ausgedehnten Wurzelteppichen (Waldboden war keiner mehr zu sehen).
Absolut irre. Schade Susi, dass Du nicht mit warst. Das hätte Dir auch Spass gemacht.


----------



## Dickertrix (28. Juni 2010)

Am Sonntag war es dann soweit, die Tour der Hoffnung wurde gefahren, schön das der Marcel und ich am Start waren . Leider ist sonst keiner von Euch mitgefahren  , die Kinder hätten es gebrauchen können . Auf jeden Fall war es eine schöne und anspruchsvolle Tour mit 48 KM und 811 HM bei 32 Grad und zum Teil staubiger Piste wie bei der Cap Epic. Insgesamt waren auf der Runde ca. 300 Teilnehmer in verschiedenen Leveln, alles war gut organisiert. Tja, vielleicht bis zum nächsten Jahr, Gruss Winni


----------



## Dickertrix (2. Juli 2010)

VULKANBIKE 2010 Wer hat Lust und Zeit mit mir diese Veranstaltung zu fahren  @ Daniel: diesmal aber nicht wieder mit 7 Weizen :kotz: am Vorabend  Auch wenn es noch etwas hin ist, würde mich freuen von Euch zu hören  Ach so, welche Strecke ist mir eigentlich egal 60 oder 85 KM


----------



## Dickertrix (2. Juli 2010)

,


----------



## -Jens (5. Juli 2010)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> VULKANBIKE 2010 Wer hat Lust und Zeit mit mir diese Veranstaltung zu fahren  @ Daniel: diesmal aber nicht wieder mit 7 Weizen :kotz: am Vorabend  Auch wenn es noch etwas hin ist, würde mich freuen von Euch zu hören  Ach so, welche Strecke ist mir eigentlich egal 60 oder 85 KM


 

Hallo Winnie,

der Termin passt bei mir leider nicht, sonst bin ich immer gerne für so was zu haben.

Besten Gruß Jens


----------



## Dickertrix (6. Juli 2010)

schön das sich einer meldet, auch wenn er nicht kann


----------



## Seelrider (6. Juli 2010)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> schön das sich einer meldet, auch wenn er nicht kann



Hallo Winni,

man kann hier, wie auch in der Vergangenheit, nicht sofort oder auch überhaupt eine Antwort auf Fragen oder Vorschläge erwarten. Es ist "nur" ein Internet Forum.

VULKANBIKE ist sicherlich ein nette Veranstaltung mit vielen Radlern aus dem "Oranjes"land. Anfang September finden auch die 12. World games of mountainbiking in Saalbach Hinterglemm statt. Bin vor einigen Jahren mal mit einem "Freereiter Traktor" den Marathon mitgefahren. Die Veranstaltung war Top organisiert und international.

Ich zweifele aber, ob ich noch so Rennen mit- und durchhalten kann. Im August werde ich aber nochmals über eine Teilnahme hier in der Eifel oder dort in den Bergen nachdenken. 
Ich melde mich dann hier.

Seelrider


----------



## AnjaR (1. September 2010)

Leute,
fürs WE ist ganz gutes Wetter angesagt. Wer hätte denn Interesse eine nette Tour (angepasst an die Teilnehmer) mit anschließendem Grillen zu fahren? Sa oder So ist egal, dann wenn die Mehrheit kann.
(Mal sehen, ob hier noch jemand lebt!)


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. September 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Leute,
> fürs WE ist ganz gutes Wetter angesagt. Wer hätte denn Interesse eine nette Tour (angepasst an die Teilnehmer) mit anschließendem Grillen zu fahren? Sa oder So ist egal, dann wenn die Mehrheit kann.
> (Mal sehen, ob hier noch jemand lebt!)



Ich lebe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (1. September 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ich lebe


 Das freut mich.
Wir sehen uns am Freitag im 7GB? Bei Sonne?


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. September 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Das freut mich.
> Wir sehen uns am Freitag im 7GB? Bei Sonne?



So lange es nicht regnet bin ich da


----------



## aleuchte (1. September 2010)

Hi Freitag im 7 GB

Samstag geht nicht bleibt bei mir nur Sonntag.


----------



## AnjaR (1. September 2010)

aleuchte schrieb:


> Hi Freitag im 7 GB
> 
> Samstag geht nicht bleibt bei mir nur Sonntag.



Im 7GB vom MTB Frauentreff. Wir treffen uns möglichst jeden Freitag Nachmittag zum Biken. Meist jedoch an der Sieglinde in Hennef. Schau einfach mal im Thread rein.

Mal sehen, ob noch wer am Sonntag kann.


----------



## Loriot76 (2. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,

habe gestern Jens in der Stadt getroffen und gemeint, dass es echt mal wieder Zeit wird, aufs Rad zu steigen. War den ganzen Sommer über total faul! Insofern steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, am Sonntag mit dabei zu sein - wo auch immer - von Minute zu Minute! 

Grüße
Christian


----------



## AnjaR (2. September 2010)

Loriot76 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habe gestern Jens in der Stadt getroffen und gemeint, dass es echt mal wieder Zeit wird, aufs Rad zu steigen. War den ganzen Sommer über total faul! Insofern steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, am Sonntag mit dabei zu sein - wo auch immer - von Minute zu Minute!
> 
> ...


 
Dann sollten wir den Sonntag festzurren. Und keine Ausreden.


----------



## Dickertrix (2. September 2010)

Hallo,
wo und wann am SO?
Gruss


----------



## fusselhirn (2. September 2010)

halli hallo, wäre gern dabei, habe aber am we die kinder. hoffentlich paßt es beim nächsten mal besser.

schöne grüße
thomas


----------



## Sir John (2. September 2010)

Salü würde gerne ein bißchen mit rollen nur bin in das gesamte we mit arbeit zu :-( 
euch ne schöne Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seelrider (2. September 2010)

Servus,

schöne Gelegenheit wieder mit dem MTB zu rollen und ein wenig zu quatschen. Wann treffen wir uns wo am Sonntag?

Bis dann


----------



## Dart (2. September 2010)

Wir schaffen dann mal Fakten:

Sonntag, 5.9. um 10:00 Uhr in Seelscheid, Parkplatz Friedhof an der Frauenstraße

Wir wollen eine moderate Runde fahren, schließlich gibt es viel zu .

Im Anschluss schmeißen wir bei uns den Grill an. Getränke und Baguette stellen wir, Fleisch (kann bei uns im Kühlschrank gelagert werden) bitte selber mitbringen. Vielleicht kann jemand einen Salat mitbringen.

Es wäre schön wenn mal wieder viele Highlifcruiser zusammen kommen würden.


----------



## Loriot76 (3. September 2010)

Dart schrieb:


> Wir schaffen dann mal Fakten:
> 
> Sonntag, 5.9. um 10:00 Uhr in Seelscheid, Parkplatz Friedhof an der Frauenstraße
> 
> ...


 
Wunderbar, ich melde mich hiermit auch offiziell an und bin beim biken dabei. Da meine Beine quasi bei Null anfangen werden sollte es nicht zu heftig werden - die Beine werden es mir ohnehin die Tage danach danken......  
Ob es auch was mit Grillen bei mir wird weiß ich aber noch nicht, da wir am Nachmittag noch was vor haben. Das werde ich dann also kurzfristig entscheiden. Aber auf jeden Fall werden wir uns am Sonntag um 10 Uhr sehen - ick freu mir!

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Dickertrix (3. September 2010)

Hallo hallo,
ich hoffe ich bin bis SO wieder fit, mich hat die Rüsselpest voll erwischt . Sollte ich bis 10:05 h nicht da sein, liege ich noch unter 3 KG Tempos....
Gruss Winni


----------



## AnjaR (3. September 2010)

Dickertrix schrieb:


> Hallo hallo,
> ich hoffe ich bin bis SO wieder fit, mich hat die Rüsselpest voll erwischt . Sollte ich bis 10:05 h nicht da sein, liege ich noch unter 3 KG Tempos....
> Gruss Winni


 
Na, dann mal brav inhalieren, auf Mama hören und gesund werden.
Hoffentlich klappt´s bis Sonntag. Gute Besserung.


@ Christian, schön, wenn´s klappt.


----------



## aleuchte (3. September 2010)

Also Birgit & Ich hätten Lust mitzufahren
 Ob wir zum Grillen komment wissen wir noch nicht wegen der Kinder aber das Kläre Ich noch. Da Ich um de Eck Wohne kann es sein das wir uns nur dazu gesellen und dummes zeug von uns geben .

Könnt ja mal euren senf zum Neuem Bike geben Canyon Nerve AM 9.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (3. September 2010)

aleuchte schrieb:


> Also Birgit & Ich hätten Lust mitzufahren
> Ob wir zum Grillen komment wissen wir noch nicht wegen der Kinder aber das Kläre Ich noch. Da Ich um de Eck Wohne kann es sein das wir uns nur dazu gesellen und dummes zeug von uns geben .
> 
> Könnt ja mal euren senf zum Neuem Bike geben Canyon Nerve AM 9.0


 
Schön, dann sind wir ja schon ein paar.


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. September 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Schön, dann sind wir ja schon ein paar.



.....und ich bin zu der Zeit noch am Arbeiten


----------



## AnjaR (4. September 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> .....und ich bin zu der Zeit noch am Arbeiten


 
So ist das Leben.
Aber wenn Du mal Di vormittags fahren möchtest, melde Dich. Da bin ich mit Ute immer unterwegs.


----------



## Dart (22. September 2010)

Hallo,

etwas kurzfristig, aber heute Abend möchte ich nochmal das schöne Wetter nutzen und es ein bisschen krachen lassen. Will heißen:

Neuner - Sportplatz - Agger - Hasenberg oder auch Varianten, je nach Lust und Laune

18:30 oder 19:00 Uhr ab Friedhof Frauenstraße in Seelscheid, genaue Uhrzeit wird nach Rückmeldungen festgelegt

Natürlich mit Helm, Hirn und Licht

Gruß Jörg


----------



## bibi1952 (22. September 2010)

Dart schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> etwas kurzfristig, aber heute Abend möchte ich nochmal das schöne Wetter nutzen und es ein bisschen krachen lassen. Will heißen:
> 
> ...



Wenn Du keinen findest, der mitfährt: Wir starten heute um 19:00 Uhr ab Donrath, Parkplatz Rammes Grünland und düsen durchs Weniger- und Naafbachtal. Hasenberg können wir auch noch mitnehmen.
Mein Endurobike ist wieder voll einsatzfähig.
VG Werner


----------



## Dart (22. September 2010)

Hi Werner,

danke fürs Angebot, wenn ich nicht bis 19:00 Uhr bei Ramme bin wartet nicht auf mich. Ich schick Dir aber per PN meine Handy Nr.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## bibi1952 (22. September 2010)

Dart schrieb:


> Hi Werner,
> 
> danke fürs Angebot, wenn ich nicht bis 19:00 Uhr bei Ramme bin wartet nicht auf mich. Ich schick Dir aber per PN meine Handy Nr.
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Fahr besser direkt nach Kreuznaaf, siehe auch meine SMS

VG Werner


----------



## REGA1976 (15. Juni 2011)

Bin mir nicht sicher ob das hier bereits bekannt und überhaupt richtig eingeordnet ist http://much-heute.de/b256.html


----------



## Fabian93 (15. Juni 2011)

Ist zwar im Grunde genommen eine schöne Sache,wenn sich die Nutzer dann mehr um die Anlage kümmern wie in Seelscheid...


----------



## Susy (13. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
der letzte Seiteneintrag von 2011 macht mich recht traurig, da ich mich 2010 ausgeklingt habe. 
Was haltet ihr davon, die Treffen mal wieder aufleben zu lassen? Ich weiß, dass sich viele von Euch anderweitig orientiert haben... Oder schreibt doch mal, wo ich mich sonst ggf einklinken kann. 
Ich möchte wieder mit dem Biken anfangen und habe mir das Ziel gesetzt, bis zum Sommer wieder fit zu sein. Hat jemand von Euch Lust, nächste Woche Sonntag um 10.00 Uhr eine kleine (!) Einstiegsrunde zu fahren? 
Hier müsste allerdings der Spaß an 1. Stelle stehen. Derzeit bin ich noch zu weit weg von Geschwindigkeit oder Ausdauer ... Das sind leider momentan noch Fremdwörter für mich .... Aber jeder Anfang beginnt bekanntlich mit dem 1. Schritt ; -)
Gruß Susanne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (13. März 2016)

Sonntags gibt es in Hennef eine Gruppe, die sich um 10 Uhr am Lidl trifft (Abfahrt A560). Ob diese einsteigerfreundlich ist kann ich nicht sagen, jedoch hört sich dies in dem Thread sehr danach an. Sonst einfach mal @cruisingfix anschreiben, der kann da bestimmt mehr zu sagen.


----------



## Susy (13. März 2016)

Super. Danke für die Rückmeldung.


----------



## Dart (13. März 2016)

Hallo Susy,
das ist aber schön, wieder von Dir zu hören !!! Anja und ich fahren immer noch viel hier im Naafbachtal, ansonsten haben wir uns in Richtung Siebengebirge und Ahrtal orientiert. Wir fahren dort öfters mit den Tomburgen und Gemütlichfahrern. Bei uns in Seelscheid haben wir auch noch einige andere Leute mit denen wir fahren. Anja fährt fast jeden Dienstag Vormittag um 11:00 mit 2-3 anderen Frauen, wenn das bei Dir arbeitsmäßig passt, kannst Du Dich ja mal bei Ihr melden. Ob, wann und wo wir am Sonntag fahren, wissen wir noch nicht.
Viele Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Susy (13. März 2016)

Hallo Jörg,

unter der Woche vormittags geht bei mir leider gar nicht. Ich muss bis mindestens 16.00 Uhr arbeiten. Bin vor 17.00 Uhr gar nicht Zuhause. 
Von Anja habe ich noch die Handy Nr. Ich kann ja mal durchklingeln  

Viele Grüße 
Susanne


----------



## Susy (13. März 2016)

Habe mich übrigens sehr gefreut, so schnell eine Antwort zu bekommen und von Dir/Euch zu lesen.


----------

